# Chat > Γενική συζήτηση >  Γνωμοδώτηση για τις ομαδικές

## middle_EAST_WEST

Πριν αποφασίσει κανείς ας πάρει μια ιδέα τι πιστεύει ο κόσμος εδώ για την συνέχιση των ομαδικών εντός του forum.
Μια ψηφοφορία 7 ημερών. 

> *Παρακαλείται κάποιος να ξαναγυρίσει την ομαδική σε φανερή αφού έτσι ξεκίνησε* <

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Ας δώσει κάποιος παρακαλώ μια εξήγηση τουλάχιστον γιατί από φανερή έγινε κρυφή η ψηφοφορία.

----------


## koki

Εγώ ψήφισα με προϋποθέσεις, όμως πιστεύω πως οι προϋποθέσεις ήδη πάνω κάτω έχουν καλυφθεί από τις δηλώσεις των Συντονιστών.

Απλά δεν ήθελα να ψηφίσω το "ΟΧΙ" έτσι απλά.

----------


## papashark

> Ας δώσει κάποιος παρακαλώ μια εξήγηση τουλάχιστον γιατί από φανερή έγινε κρυφή η ψηφοφορία.


Mέχρι να αποφασίσουμε οι moderators εάν θα επιτραπεί η συνέχιση της ψηφοφορίας, αυτή έγινε κρυφή.

----------


## wiresounds

Εγώ θα ήθελα να είναι φανερή, για να μην γίνει κάποιο λάθος.

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από middle_EAST_WEST
> 
> Ας δώσει κάποιος παρακαλώ μια εξήγηση τουλάχιστον γιατί από φανερή έγινε κρυφή η ψηφοφορία.
> 
> 
> Mέχρι να αποφασίσουμε οι moderators εάν θα επιτραπεί η συνέχιση της ψηφοφορίας, αυτή έγινε κρυφή.


Πάνο αυτό είναι τραβηγμένο. Έχει κάθε ένας δικαίωμα να βάζει ψηφοφορία και να ορίζει τους όρους της. Αν την αποδέχεσαι τότε ψηφίζεις αλλιώς απλά αδιαφορείς. Με λίγα λόγια θεωρώ πως υπερεβήκατε της εξουσίας σας σαν mods και αλλάξατε τους κανόνες που ο χρήσης mew έθεσε στην ψηφοφορία του χωρίς να έχετε κανένα λόγο.

----------


## Achille

Επομένως είναι δημοσκόπηση και όχι ψηφοφορία. Γιατί αλλιώς παρουσιάστηκε.

----------


## papashark

> Εγώ θα ήθελα να είναι φανερή, για να μην γίνει κάποιο λάθος.


Aυτό είναι μομφή προς τους administrators. Θα σε παρακαλούσα να ανακαλέσεις.




> Πάνο αυτό είναι τραβηγμένο. Έχει κάθε ένας δικαίωμα να βάζει ψηφοφορία και να ορίζει τους όρους της. Αν την αποδέχεσαι τότε ψηφίζεις αλλιώς απλά αδιαφορείς. Με λίγα λόγια θεωρώ πως υπερεβήκατε της εξουσίας σας σαν mods και αλλάξατε τους κανόνες που ο χρήσης mew έθεσε στην ψηφοφορία του χωρίς να έχετε κανένα λόγο.


O καθένας έχει δικαίωμα όσο δεν παραβιάζει τους όρους χρήσης του φόρουμ. Όταν σαν moderators πάρουμε απόφαση για το θέμα, θα πράξουμε αναλόγως (είτε κανοντάς την και πάλι φανερή, ή απλά κλειδώνοντας ή και διαγράφοντας την).

Το ίδια θα πράταμε και για οποιαδήποτε άλλη ψηφοφορία ανεξαρτήτος του ποιός την έβαζε (πχ Jason που αμφισβητή επαννηλημένως τις αποφάσεις των θεσμοθετημένων οργάνων του forum).

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Επομένως είναι δημοσκόπηση και όχι ψηφοφορία. Γιατί αλλιώς παρουσιάστηκε.


Σωστά το αναφέρει και όλας Γνωμοδότηση  ::

----------


## Achille

Γνωνομοδώτηση λέει, όχι γνωμοδότηση  ::

----------


## socrates

Μήπως πάτε λίγο ανάποδα;

Η πρώτη κίνηση είναι να ξεκαθαριστεί το νομικό πλαίσιο και μετά βάλτε όποια ψηφοφορία θέλετε.

Πάντως είναι άλλη μια ψηφοφορία με λάθος επιλογές.

Ο όρος προϋποθέσεις μπορεί να περιλαμβάνει και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι... οπότε δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι θα βγει από μια τέτοια ασαφή ψηφοφορία. Δεν έχω πει πολλά αλλά επιμένω ότι πρέπει να ξεκαθαριστεί το νομικό κομμάτι, και όχι με το νομίζω του καθενός.

----------


## nantito

> Μήπως πάτε λίγο ανάποδα;
> 
> Η πρώτη κίνηση είναι να ξεκαθαριστεί το νομικό πλαίσιο και μετά βάλτε όποια ψηφοφορία θέλετε.
> 
> Πάντως είναι άλλη μια ψηφοφορία με λάθος επιλογές.
> 
> Ο όρος προϋποθέσεις μπορεί να περιλαμβάνει και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι... οπότε δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι θα βγει από μια τέτοια ασαφή ψηφοφορία.


Και το ανέφερα στον χρήστη με προσωπικό μήνυμα αυτό που λες. Αλλά προφανώς δεν με άκουσε, δικαίωμά του.

----------


## Achille

Κλειδώνεται για να διασπαστεί.
Ξεκλειδώνεται.

Τα μηνύματα που διασπάστηκαν είναι εδώ:
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10574

----------


## Mick Flemm

Νομικά σας είπαμε κι εγώ και ο Ifaistos τι παίζει αλλά μας γράψατε...

----------


## nantito

> Νομικά σας είπαμε κι εγώ και ο Ifaistos τι παίζει αλλά μας γράψατε...


Απόδειξη. Δεν είσαι νομικός για να το πεις. Ούτε ενδείξεις δεν έχεις.

----------


## MerNion

Και εγώ ψήφισα υπο προυποθέσεις τις οποίες θα πρέπει να συζητήσουμε όλοι μαζί. Με νομικούς, με φοροτεχνικούς, με το Δ.Σ. κλπ για να βγάλουμε μια κοινά αποδεκτή και νόμιμη λύση διεξαγωγής των ομαδικών εντός του forum.

----------


## sokratis

Επίσης επιλέγω συνέχιση των ομαδικών υπο προυποθέσεις.

----------


## ok_computer

εγω ψηφιζω ναι μεχρι να δω νομικα αποδεδειγμενο οτι διακινδυνευει το forum ή ο συλλογος .

Γιατι μιλαμε στον αερα και αλλοι αποφασιζουν για εμας....

----------


## ngia

> εγω ψηφιζω ναι μεχρι να δω νομικα αποδεδειγμενο οτι διακινδυνευει το forum ή ο συλλογος .
> 
> Γιατι μιλαμε στον αερα και αλλοι αποφασιζουν για εμας....

----------


## Billgout

> εγω ψηφιζω ναι μεχρι να δω νομικα αποδεδειγμενο οτι διακινδυνευει το forum ή ο συλλογος .
> 
> Γιατι μιλαμε στον αερα και αλλοι αποφασιζουν για εμας....

----------


## MerNion

::

----------


## nkladakis

Αυτή η ψηφοφορία θα παραμείνει κλειστή? O Χάρης δεν ήθελε κατι τέτοιο όταν τη ξεκίνησε.

----------


## MerNion

> Αυτή η ψηφοφορία θα παραμείνει κλειστή? O Χάρης δεν ήθελε κατι τέτοιο όταν τη ξεκίνησε.


Αν ο Χάρης ήθελε κάτι τέτοιο, μπορεί να το κάνει κάνοντας edit το αρχικό του μήνυμα και αλλάζοντας τις επιλογές.
Εσύ που ξέρεις τι ήθελε ?  ::  Μαζί την βάλατε  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nkladakis
> 
> Αυτή η ψηφοφορία θα παραμείνει κλειστή? O Χάρης δεν ήθελε κατι τέτοιο όταν τη ξεκίνησε.
> 
> 
> Αν ο Χάρης ήθελε κάτι τέτοιο, μπορεί να το κάνει κάνοντας edit το αρχικό του μήνυμα και αλλάζοντας τις επιλογές.
> Εσύ που ξέρεις τι ήθελε ?  Μαζί την βάλατε


Πολύ θα το ήθελα...αλλά μάλλον κάτι δεν παίζει....

Δοκιμάσα να το αλλάξω αλλά κάποιο πρόβλημα υπάρχει. Παρακαλώ κάποιον από τους admin να επιληυθούν του θέματος αν πρόκειται για bug του phpBB.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## nkladakis

Αν ο Χάρης ήθελε κάτι τέτοιο, μπορεί να το κάνει κάνοντας edit το αρχικό του μήνυμα και αλλάζοντας τις επιλογές.
Εσύ που ξέρεις τι ήθελε ?  ::  Μαζί την βάλατε  :: 



> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από middle_EAST_WEST
> 
> Ας δώσει κάποιος παρακαλώ μια εξήγηση τουλάχιστον γιατί από φανερή έγινε κρυφή η ψηφοφορία.
> 
> 
> Mέχρι να αποφασίσουμε οι moderators εάν θα επιτραπεί η συνέχιση της ψηφοφορίας, αυτή έγινε κρυφή.


Κώστα ο Χάρης το έχει γράψει μόνος του.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από wiresounds
> 
> Εγώ θα ήθελα να είναι φανερή, για να μην γίνει κάποιο λάθος.
> 
> 
> Aυτό είναι μομφή προς τους administrators. Θα σε παρακαλούσα να ανακαλέσεις.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Να ρωτήσω σε ποιό σημείο η ψηοφορία παραβιάζει τους όρους χρήσης του φόρουμ ?

----------


## papashark

Xάρη θα σε παρακαλέσω να ξαναδιαβάσεις το κείμενο που έκανες quote.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Αυτό αποτελεί απάντηση ?  ::

----------


## Achille

> Αυτό αποτελεί απάντηση ?


Η ψηφοφορία θα παραμείνει μυστική μέχρι τη λήξη της, γιατί έτσι πρέπει να γίνονται οι ψηφοφορίες, και όχι να ψαρώνουμε τον κόσμο με το αποτέλεσμα κατά τη διάρκειά της.

Το θέμα έχει λήξει. Αν συνεχίσεις το τρολλάρισμα θα σβήνονται τα μηνύματά σου.

----------


## john70

> Εγώ θα ήθελα να είναι φανερή, για να μην γίνει κάποιο λάθος.


Δηλαδή ?? τι λάθος έχουμε ακόμα υπόνοιες για το αδιάβλητο ???

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από middle_EAST_WEST
> 
> Αυτό αποτελεί απάντηση ? 
> 
> 
> Η ψηφοφορία θα παραμείνει μυστική μέχρι τη λήξη της, γιατί έτσι πρέπει να γίνονται οι ψηφοφορίες, και όχι να ψαρώνουμε τον κόσμο με το αποτέλεσμα κατά τη διάρκειά της.
> 
> Το θέμα έχει λήξει. Αν συνεχίσεις το τρολλάρισμα θα σβήνονται τα μηνύματά σου.


Αν οι γνωμοδωτήσεις και η άποψη του καθένα μας πρέπει να είναι μυστικά, τότε να ζητήσετε από τους admin του φόρουμ να απενεργοποιήσουν την επιλογή αυτή και να είναι χωρίς καμία άλλη επιλογή κρυφή. 

Άλλωστε κρυφή δεν μπορεί να είναι μια που απο κάτω αναφέρονται αυτοί που ψηφίσαν την επιλογή τους.

Σαν απάντηση στην ερώτηση γιατί έγινε κρυφή κρατάω ότι δημιουργείται ένα είδος ψαρόματος....  ::   ::  

Από τα λεγόμενα σας μάλλον καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν είναι καθόλου καλά τα πράγματα όσω αφορά την άποψη αυτών που ψηφίζουν για την Ανακοίνωση σας.  ::

----------


## Achille

> Αν οι γνωμοδωτήσεις και η άποψη του καθένα μας πρέπει να είναι μυστικά, τότε να ζητήσετε από τους admin του φόρουμ να απενεργοποιήσουν την επιλογή αυτή και να είναι χωρίς καμία άλλη επιλογή κρυφή.


Έχεις δίκιο, έτσι νόμιζα ότι ήταν, θα θέσω το θέμα στους moderators για να το προτείνουν στους admins.




> Άλλωστε κρυφή δεν μπορεί να είναι μια που απο κάτω αναφέρονται αυτοί που ψηφίσαν την επιλογή τους.


Δεν έχει σχέση το ένα με το άλλο, και δεν έχουν γράψει πάνω από 10 άτομα τι ψήφισαν.




> Από τα λεγόμενα σας μάλλον καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν είναι καθόλου καλά τα πράγματα όσω αφορά την άποψη αυτών που ψηφίζουν για την Ανακοίνωση σας.


Φαντάζομαι γνωρίζεις ότι η δημοσκόπηση αυτή είναι ενδεικτική και το αποτέλεσμά της δεν είναι σε καμία περίπτωση δεσμευτικό για τους moderators, έτσι;

Εκτός αν τρέφεις αυταπάτες ότι μια κατευθυνόμενη ψηφοφορία με ελλιπείς επιλογές που έβαλε ένα τυχαίο μέλος του forum έχει μεγαλύτερη ισχύ από την ομόφωνη απόφαση των moderators που βγήκαν μετά από ζυμώσεις μηνών.

----------


## nkladakis

Ναι στις ομαδικές με προϋποθέσεις. Ψήφισα εγω

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

> Εκτός αν τρέφεις αυταπάτες ότι μια *κατευθυνόμενη ψηφοφορία*  με ελλιπείς επιλογές που έβαλε ένα τυχαίο μέλος του forum έχει μεγαλύτερη ισχύ από την ομόφωνη απόφαση των moderators που βγήκαν μετά από ζυμώσεις μηνών.


Τουλάχιστον να σεβόμαστε τον συνομιλή μας....Οι μομφές σε άλλους και απο άλλους....Άλλωστε μέχρι τώρα με 61 άτομα να έχουν ψηφίσει δεν τίθεται θέμα.
Μήπως να γίνει, κλειστή αυτή την φορά, γνωμοδώτηση για υπέρβαση καθήκοντος συντονιστών?

Όσω για το ελειπείς επιλογές το συζητάμε.

----------


## john70

Άσχετο αλλά και σχετικό .... ποιος είναι το "αφεντικό" του WIKI ??? 

Πχ , εάν εγω αύριο θέλω να καταφύγω νομικά εναντίων των γραφώμενων του ... ποιος θα βρει τον μπελά του ???

----------


## papashark

> Τουλάχιστον να σεβόμαστε τον συνομιλή μας....Οι μομφές σε άλλους και απο άλλους....Άλλωστε μέχρι τώρα με 61 άτομα να έχουν ψηφίσει δεν τίθεται θέμα.
> Μήπως να γίνει, κλειστή αυτή την φορά, γνωμοδώτηση για υπέρβαση καθήκοντος συντονιστών?
> 
> Όσω για το ελειπείς επιλογές το συζητάμε.


Χάρη θα σε παρακαλέσω για ακόμα μία φορά να ηρεμήσεις και να σταματήσεις να προσπαθείς να δημιουργήσεις εντυπώσεις.

Εάν θες να μιλήσεις για υπέρβαση καθήκοντος συντονιστών, θα σε παρακαλέσω να το κάνεις τεκμιριωμένα, και όχι δια της βοής.

----------


## xaotikos

Δηλαδή άμα βάλω εγώ μια ψηφοφορία εδώ πχ "ο nantito έχει link" με επιογές:
1)ΝΑΙ
2)ΟΧΙ

ή μια άλλη "Ο Χ χρήστης είναι gay" με:
1)ΝΑΙ 
2)ΟΧΙ

και βγούνε και οι 2 ΝΑΙ σημαίνει ότι ο nantito έχει link (έλα παναγιά μου χρονιάρες μέρες) ή θα βγάλουμε τον άλλο λούγκρα? Βρε δεν πάμε καλα μου φαίνεται. 

Αν είναι έτσι έχω πολλές ιδέες και είναι και καλή ευκαιρία να βγάλω και κανένα φράγκο...

----------


## nkladakis

> Δηλαδή άμα βάλω εγώ μια ψηφοφορία εδώ πχ "ο nantito έχει link" με επιογές:
> 1)ΝΑΙ
> 2)ΟΧΙ
> 
> ή μια άλλη "Ο Χ χρήστης είναι gay" με:
> 1)ΝΑΙ 
> 2)ΟΧΙ
> 
> και βγούνε και οι 2 ΝΑΙ σημαίνει ότι ο nantito έχει link (έλα παναγιά μου χρονιάρες μέρες) ή θα βγάλουμε τον άλλο λούγκρα? Βρε δεν πάμε καλα μου φαίνεται. 
> ...


Κίμων αυτοκτονείς... όπως το avatar σου

----------


## Acinonyx

Σαν απλό χρήστη του forum με δυσαρέστησε που η ψηφοφορία είναι κρυφή και ειδικά χωρίς την άδεια του συγγραφέα.

----------


## nvak

Αυτή είναι μία ψηφοφορία διαμαρτυρίας. Κάτι σαν το μάζεμα υπογραφών  ::  
Από τη άλλη όμως το εκλογικό σώμα πρόσφατα αποφάσισε να επιλέξει σαν διαχειριστές του φόρουμ μερικά απο τα πιό δυναμικά μέλη με ξεκάθαρες και γνωστές απόψεις σε όλους μας. 
Η αντίθεσή τους στις ομαδικές και ο διαχωρισμός φορουμ - συλλόγου είναι γνωστή και τεκμηριωμένη καιρό πρίν. 
Θέλουν να αλλάξουν το κλίμα εδώ μέσα και θα το κάνουν όσο και να αντιδρούν ορισμένοι.
Προτείνω να ακολουθήσουμε την γραμμή που προτείνουν. Αν δεν έχουμε αποτελέσματα εδώ είμαστε.

----------


## Tenorism

Όχι ψηφοφορία, γνωμοδότηση.
Περισσότερο σαν φίμωμα φαίνεται. Σαφώς και πρόκειται για πραξικοπηματική και καταχρηστική ενέργεια των συντονιστών. Θα μπορούσαν να προτείνουν στα μέλη, να συζητήσουν και να ψηφίσουν.
Αντ'αυτού αποφασίζουν και διατάζουν, τη στιγμή που οι ομαδικές είχαν παγώσει (αν και ο Papashark φρόντισε να χρησιμοποιήσει την ενότητα για να κάνει την τελευταία ομαδική).
Και θέλετε να πείτε στον κόσμο ότι δεν βρωμάει η υπόθεση;
Κανόνες θα μπορούσατε να θεσπίσετε αλλά προτιμάτε να "μετακομίσετε την ενότητα" και μάλιστα σε σελίδα που διαχειρίζεται ο Achille. Έχετε 12 μέρες που εκλεγήκατε και το πρώτο πράγμα που φροντίσατε να "τακτοποιήσετε δήθεν" είναι οι ομαδικές.
Και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε, δείχνετε για άλλη μια φορά ειδικά οι Achille, Papashark ότι μόλις σας δωθεί κάποια αρμοδιότητα, γίνεστε μπάτσοι (με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται). Δεν νομίζω ότι συμμερίζονται πολλοί εδώ μέσα την άποψη που λέει ότι συντονιστές και διαχειριστές είναι εξουσία. Και κατά καιρούς οι Achille, Papashark έχουν δείξει να υιοθετούν αυτή ακριβώς την άποψη. Γι'αυτό και τα παρατράγουδα τώρα.
Έχετε κάνει σοβαρό λάθος κύριοι συντονιστές και δυστυχώς ξεκινήσατε πάρα πολύ στραβά τη θητεία σας. 
Ελπίζω να επανορθώσετε αν και δεν το πιστεύω. Φαίνεται η διάσπαση να έχει δρομολογηθεί και το κακό είναι ότι ξεκίνησε από αυτούς που υποτίθεται είναι υπεύθυνοι για την ομαλή λειτουργία του forum.

Υ.Γ. Το γελοίο βεβαίως είναι ότι όλα αυτά συμβαίνουν virtual...

----------


## socrates

Θεωρώ το παραπάνω post άκρως προσβλητικό και επιθετικό προς τους mods. Είναι καμπανάκι για τον Tenorism μέρες που είναι!

----------


## mojiro

> Θεωρώ το παραπάνω post άκρως προσβλητικό και επιθετικό προς τους mods. Είναι καμπανάκι για τον Tenorism μέρες που είναι!


σαν γνωμη δεν μπορειτε να το λαβετε ? αμαν πια !
οτι και να πουμε αν εχει μεσα τη λεξη mod ή admin μας κοιτατε με μισο ματι.

αμα ειναι κλειδωστε εντελως το φορουμ και ας γραφουν μεσα σε αυτο μονο
οσοι εχουν γνωση πανω σε rooting, rf, linux κλπ...

φτιαχτε ενα site με πληροφοριες !!! δεν θα ειναι καθολου παρανομο.

----------


## socrates

> σαν γνωμη δεν μπορειτε να το λαβετε ?


ΟΧΙ γιατί απλά δεν είναι. Είναι καθαρά προσωπική επίθεση. Ξαναδιάβασε το.

----------


## nvak

> Δεν νομίζω ότι συμμερίζονται πολλοί εδώ μέσα την άποψη που λέει ότι συντονιστές και διαχειριστές είναι εξουσία.


Σαφώς και είναι εξουσία οι διαχειριστές. Είναι η πόρτα του φορουμ  ::  
Πιστεύω ότι είναι καλύτερα να παίρνουν αποφάσεις παρά να αφήσουν χαλαρά τα πράγματα και να καταντάμε πανηγύρι.
Μπορεί κανείς να κάνει λογαριασμό τι ποσοστό των ποστ αφορούσε αγοραπωλησίες ?  ::

----------


## mojiro

****Edit by Hobbit
Εδώ αναφέρθηκε αυτούσιο το μήνυμα του Tenorism που κρίθηκε άκρως προσβλητικό.****

θα σταθω στα τονισμενα, μιας και δεν γνωριζω προσωπικα τον achille και σχεδον καθολου τον papashar.

ερωτηση(και αν μπορεις απαντα αντικειμενικα): ειναι ψεματα ?

----------


## andreas

ΝΑΙ, γιατι οι προυποθεσεις ετσι αοριστα ειναι επικυνδινες

----------


## socrates

Πριν κάνετε κριτική θα πρέπει να κατανοήσετε την σημασία των λέξεων που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν.

----------


## mojiro

> Πριν κάνετε κριτική θα πρέπει να κατανοήσετε την σημασία των λέξεων που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν.


ωραια, σε ξαναρωταω με τις δικες μου λεξεις/σκεψεις

πιστευεις οτι λυση που βρηκατε είναι σωστη για ολους(εσας και εμας) ?

θα μπορουσατε να βρειτε καλυτερη ?

----------


## socrates

Έχω ήδη απαντήσει. Αυτό που θέλουμε είναι οι προτάσεις σας. Υπάρχει χάρη στην ευγενική προσφορά μέλους νομική διερεύνηση του θέματος. Κάτι το οποίο είναι η ουσία.

----------


## papashark

τηρουμένων των καταστάσεων και των συνθηκών, η απάντηση είναι ΝΑΙ.

Το θέμα είναι αρκετά περίπλοκο με διαφορετικές διαστάσεις τις οποίες οι περισσότεροι δεν τις παίρνετε καν υπ' όψιν βλέποντας μόνο το κομάτι που σας ενδιαφέρει.

Για παράδειγμα μια από τις διαστάσεις του θέματος που δεν έχει να κάνει με το νόμιμο των ομαδικών είναι η αντιμετώπιση των εγχόριων εμπόρων στο φόρουμ.

Εάν επιτρέπαμε τις ομαδικές, θα έπρεπε να επιτρέπαμε και την πλήρη πρόσβαση των εμπόρων καθώς και να έχουν δικαιωμα να δημοσιεύουν μηνύματα για πώληση των προϊόντων τους.

Δεν μπορείς να δέχεσε τον έναν που τα φέρνει από την αμερική ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη χώρα της ΕΕ, και να μην επιτρέπεις στον Ελληνα να κάνει και αυτός μια προσφορά. Δεν είναι δίκαιο και δημοκρατικό, ενώ μπορούμε να κατηγορειθούμε για μεροληψία, ότι πέρνουμε προμήθειες από τις ομαδικές, για στρέβλωση της αγοράς, και πολλά άλλα.

Αλλά δεν βλέπω κανέναν να τον απασχολεί το παραπάνω, τους περισσότερους τους ενδιαφέρει πως θα αγοράσουν φθηνά, χωρίς να τους ενδιαφέρει πως/που/ποιος/γιατί/ποτε κλπ.

----------


## mindfox

Πριν φέρω εγγράφως αποδείξεις για όλα όσα υποστηρίζουμε οι ομάδα των συντονιστών, θα ήθελα ένας από τους χρήστες που διαφωνούν με την απαγόρευση των ομαδικών στο forum μας, να μου εξηγήσουν με ποιο τρόπο "διακόψαμε" τις ομαδικές (γενικά) και πως χαντακώσαμε το δίκτυο (όπως έχει αναφερθεί).

Με την ίδια λογική, θα ήθελα οι έχοντες κάποια νομική γνώση (ή και επαγγελματίες φυσικά) να μου απαντήσουν στο εξής:
Αν για οποιονδήποτε λόγο γίνει μία μήνυση κατά παντώς υπευθύνου, σχετικά με κάποια ομαδική η οποία έγινε με παράνομο τρόπο, μέχρι που μπορούν να φτάσουν τα χαρτάκια πρόσκλησης από τον εισαγγελέα;
Σε περίπτωση που θα πάω, θα πρέπει να πάω με δικηγόρο ή μόνος μου;
Είναι απλό το θέμα ΦΠΑ ή όχι;

Αυτά.

Περιμένω απαντήσεις, ειδικά από τον Στέλιο (Ifaisto) και τον Δημήτρη (MickFlemm)

----------


## mindfox

> Αυτή είναι μία ψηφοφορία διαμαρτυρίας. Κάτι σαν το μάζεμα υπογραφών  
> Από τη άλλη όμως το εκλογικό σώμα πρόσφατα αποφάσισε να επιλέξει σαν διαχειριστές του φόρουμ μερικά απο τα πιό δυναμικά μέλη με ξεκάθαρες και γνωστές απόψεις σε όλους μας. 
> Η αντίθεσή τους στις ομαδικές και ο διαχωρισμός φορουμ - συλλόγου είναι γνωστή και τεκμηριωμένη καιρό πρίν. 
> Θέλουν να αλλάξουν το κλίμα εδώ μέσα και θα το κάνουν όσο και να αντιδρούν ορισμένοι.
> Προτείνω να ακολουθήσουμε την γραμμή που προτείνουν. Αν δεν έχουμε αποτελέσματα εδώ είμαστε.


Αγαπητέ nvak,

βλέπω ότι δηλώνεις γνώση για όλους τους moderators, τις θέσεις και απόψεις τους, καθώς και το ρόλο που έχουν στο δίκτυο και στο forum.

Μπορείς να με πληροφορήσεις σε παρακαλώ, ποια είναι τα δεδομένα που σε οδήγησαν στο παραπάνω συμπέρασμα για τον χρήστη mindfox, για τον nantito, για τον Hobbit, για τον Papashark, για τον Κίμωνα, για τον Achille και γενικότερα για τον κάθε χρήστη-συντονιστή;

----------


## sotiris

> Όχι ψηφοφορία, γνωμοδότηση.
> Περισσότερο σαν φίμωμα φαίνεται. Σαφώς και πρόκειται για πραξικοπηματική και καταχρηστική ενέργεια των συντονιστών. Θα μπορούσαν να προτείνουν στα μέλη, να συζητήσουν και να ψηφίσουν.
> Αντ'αυτού αποφασίζουν και διατάζουν, τη στιγμή που οι ομαδικές είχαν παγώσει (αν και ο Papashark φρόντισε να χρησιμοποιήσει την ενότητα για να κάνει την τελευταία ομαδική).
> Και θέλετε να πείτε στον κόσμο ότι δεν βρωμάει η υπόθεση;
> Κανόνες θα μπορούσατε να θεσπίσετε αλλά προτιμάτε να "μετακομίσετε την ενότητα" και μάλιστα σε σελίδα που διαχειρίζεται ο Achille. Έχετε 12 μέρες που εκλεγήκατε και το πρώτο πράγμα που φροντίσατε να "τακτοποιήσετε δήθεν" είναι οι ομαδικές.
> Και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε, δείχνετε για άλλη μια φορά ειδικά οι Achille, Papashark ότι μόλις σας δωθεί κάποια αρμοδιότητα, γίνεστε μπάτσοι (με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται). Δεν νομίζω ότι συμμερίζονται πολλοί εδώ μέσα την άποψη που λέει ότι συντονιστές και διαχειριστές είναι εξουσία. Και κατά καιρούς οι Achille, Papashark έχουν δείξει να υιοθετούν αυτή ακριβώς την άποψη. Γι'αυτό και τα παρατράγουδα τώρα.
> Έχετε κάνει σοβαρό λάθος κύριοι συντονιστές και δυστυχώς ξεκινήσατε πάρα πολύ στραβά τη θητεία σας. 
> Ελπίζω να επανορθώσετε αν και δεν το πιστεύω. Φαίνεται η διάσπαση να έχει δρομολογηθεί και το κακό είναι ότι ξεκίνησε από αυτούς που υποτίθεται είναι υπεύθυνοι για την ομαλή λειτουργία του forum.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Το γελοίο βεβαίως είναι ότι όλα αυτά συμβαίνουν virtual...


καλείτε ο χρήστης να κανει edit απο μονος του τις προσωπικες επιθεσεις εναντιον του Achille και του Papashark,και να βγαλει ολους τους προσβλητικους χαρακτηρισμους απο το ποστ του.
επισης νομιζω οτι μερικες λεξεις που χρησιμοποιει εκτος των αλλων ειναι και ποινικα κολασιμες.

----------


## Ifaistos

> Πριν φέρω εγγράφως αποδείξεις για όλα όσα υποστηρίζουμε οι ομάδα των συντονιστών, θα ήθελα ένας από τους χρήστες που διαφωνούν με την απαγόρευση των ομαδικών στο forum μας, να μου εξηγήσουν με ποιο τρόπο "διακόψαμε" τις ομαδικές (γενικά) και πως χαντακώσαμε το δίκτυο (όπως έχει αναφερθεί).
> 
> Με την ίδια λογική, θα ήθελα οι έχοντες κάποια νομική γνώση (ή και επαγγελματίες φυσικά) να μου απαντήσουν στο εξής:
> Αν για οποιονδήποτε λόγο γίνει μία μήνυση κατά παντώς υπευθύνου, σχετικά με κάποια ομαδική η οποία έγινε με παράνομο τρόπο, μέχρι που μπορούν να φτάσουν τα χαρτάκια πρόσκλησης από τον εισαγγελέα;
> Σε περίπτωση που θα πάω, θα πρέπει να πάω με δικηγόρο ή μόνος μου;
> Είναι απλό το θέμα ΦΠΑ ή όχι;
> 
> Αυτά.
> 
> Περιμένω απαντήσεις, ειδικά από τον Στέλιο (Ifaisto) και τον Δημήτρη (MickFlemm)



Αν και νόμιζα ότι θα περνάγαμε ήσυχα Χριστούγεννα μάλλον δεν το βλέπω..

Μια και αναφέρθηκες σε εμένα θα σου πω τα εξής 

(Το έχω πει ήδη 10 φορές)
Το πρόβλημα ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ οι ομαδικές (ΑΝ, ΠΩΣ και ΠΟΥ θα γίνονται) αλλά το ότι αποφασισε η ομάδα των mods να κάνει κάτι το οποίο είναι πέρα για πέρα από τις αρμοδιότητες της και μάλιστα χωρίς πρώτα ούτε καν να ενημερώση ούτε τα μέλη του Σύλλογου, (μια και η πρώτη 'έκδοση' της απόφασης ήθελε να "προστατεύσει" το Σύλλογο) ούτε τους χρήστες τους forum.
Οι mods είναι εκτελεστικό όργανο, επιφορτισμένο με την τήρηση της τάξης στο forum.
Δεν έχουν ούτε "νομοθετική" (ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις με πια ένοια το λέω), ούτε "δικαστική" εξουσία.
Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση λειτούργησαν, αγνοώντας πλήρως τους πάντες και αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα.
Αν πληροφορήθηκαν από κάπου ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα από ενέργειες που γίνονται στο forum, έπρεπε να το αναφέρουν στο Σύλλογο, (που όπως έχω πει για εμένα είναι αυτός που έχει πλέον την ευθύνη για το forum) και αν τα μέλη κρίνουν ότι πρέπει να γίνει η Α ή Β ενέργεια να το κάνουν.

Σε άλλο post είδα ότι έγραψες (και είσαι ο πρώτος mod που το παραδέχεται) ότι ευθύνη για το Σύλλογο δεν υπάρχει




> Μη το ψάχνουμε και πάρα μα πάρα πολύ... Ο σύλλογος δεν έχει πρόβλημα, όντως. 
> Το δίκτυο δεν έχει πρόβλημα (είναι έννοια και όχι πρόσωπο). 
> 
> Οι moderators και οι Admins (αν και οι τελευταίοι δεν έχουν τεκμηριωμένα την αρμοδιότητα του ελέγχου του περιεχομένου του forum, αλλά μόνο την καλή λειτουργία του server και του λογισμικού που το υποστηρίζει) έχουν ευθύνες. Έχουν συνέργεια και καραμπινάτη μάλιστα...


Από εκεί και πέρα, αυτό που μπορώ να πω, με βάση από αυτά που άκουσα απο τους ανθρώπους που μίλησα είναι ότι ούτε και οι admins/mods θα έχουν πρόβλημα για τους ίδιους λόγους που δεν θα έχει και ο Σύλλογος.

Οι μοναδικοί που πιθανόν να αντιμετωπίσουν πρόβλημα είναι αυτοί που κατά καιρούς οργάνωσαν τις ομαδικές (Τα φυσικά πρόσωπα)
Και το πρόβλημα που θα αντιμετωπίσουν δεν θα είναι νομικό αλλά φορολογικό.

Αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι είναι εκεί το θέμα και ας μην κρυβώμαστε πίσω από το δάκτυλο μας.

Αν υπήρχαν τέτοια θέματα και φόβοι των mods με τις ομαδικές γιατί τότε δεν έγραψε ούτε ένας ΜΙΑ γραμμή όταν ξεκίνησε η ομαδική του Papashark πριν μερικές μέρες ?
Ειδικά την στιγμή που είχαμε "παγώσει" τις ομαδικές για να ξαναδούμε το πως θα πρέπει να γίνονται αργότερα !

Ή μήπως μάθατε μετά την εν λόγο ομαδική - συγνώμη "παραγγελία μεταξύ φίλων" ήθελα να πω - για τα "προβλήματα" ?

Κώστα (και λοιποί mods) Κάνατε καραμπινάτο λάθος, όσοι χωρίς να εξετάσετε το τι πραγματικά βρίσκεται πίσω από όλα αυτά, πήρατε αυτή την απόφαση!

Αυτή η απόφαση δεν είναι τυχαία.
Είναι ευθεία προσπάθεια αμφισβήτησης του ότι ο Σύλλογος πλέον αποτελεί το βασικό μοχλό ανάπτυξης και στήριξης των όποιων προσπαθειών γίνονται.
Ήδη ο Αχιλλέας μίλησε για διάσπαση της ενότητας του Συλλόγου (ανεξάρτητο forum) και λοιπά άλλα τέτοια.
Βέβαια και στο πρόσφατο παρελθόν έγινα παρόμοιες προσπάθειες ("πυρήνας", "back-bone club") από τους ίδιους ανθρώπους που τώρα ξεκίνησαν αυτή την ιστορία.
Δεν πήγαν και πολύ "μακρία" οι προσπάθειες αυτές μια και τα "πρόβατα" ξύπνησαν πλέον μετά από κανά 2 αντίστοιχα "επεισόδια".

----------


## xaotikos

Δεν θα σχολιάσω τα υπόλοιπα αλλά ότι αφορά την σχέση Συλλόγου-forum και backbone ή πυρήνες είναι εντελώς άσχετα και άστοχα με την ομάδα των mods. Για να μην λέμε ότι θέλουμε εδώ μέσα.

Ifaiste μην κάνεις ότι έκαναν παλιότερα κάποιοι αυτόβουλοι τσοπάνηδες στο forum. Αν θες να χτυπήσεις/κατηγορήσεις κάποιον κάν'το ονομαστικά. Γράφοντας πράγματα του στυλ "κάποιοι θέλουν αυτό", "αυτοί που το ξεκίνησαν", "εκείνοι και οι άλλοι" και άλλα τέτοιου είδους δεν αξίζουν καν προσοχή. 

Ποιος θέλει το κακό του forum/δικτύου? 
Ποιος κινεί τα νήματα και ανοίγει τις κακές ενότητες που όλοι μεν είμαστε μέσα αλλά μόλις δεν μας βολεύει τις χαντακόνουμε με όσους είναι μέσα?
Ποιος θέλει να κάνει τον τσοπάνη?

Αν θέλεις να πεις κάτι πες το στα φανερά και όχι με τρίπλες. Και αυτό δεν πάει σε σένα μόνο αλλά σε όλους. Έχω βαρεθεί τις μπηχτές εδώ μέσα από απλά μέλη αλλά και μέλη με κάποια ιδιότητα που αργότερα αν τους ρωτήσεις λένε "εγώ, δεν είπα τίποτα, γενικά μιλάω". Σαν τα παιδάκια του δημοτικού δηλαδή.

Αυτά από μένα, άντε χρόνια πολλά και πάλι.

----------


## blizardbill

> Δεν μπορείς να δέχεσε τον έναν που τα φέρνει από την αμερική ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη χώρα της ΕΕ, και να μην επιτρέπεις στον Ελληνα να κάνει και αυτός μια προσφορά. Δεν είναι δίκαιο και δημοκρατικό, ενώ μπορούμε να κατηγορειθούμε για μεροληψία, ότι πέρνουμε προμήθειες από τις ομαδικές, για στρέβλωση της αγοράς, και πολλά άλλα.


Συγνώμη , αλλά αυτό απαγορεύεται τώρα?? εγώ είχα συμμετάσχει και σε ομαδική dreambox από Έλληνα έμπορο.
Ακόμα και η vivodi είχε κάνει προσφορά για τα μέλη του awmn.
Φτάνει να μην έρχεται εδώ ο κάθε ένας , για να διαφημίσει ή να πουλήσει την πραμάτεια του.

Επίσης δεν τίθεται θέμα ευθηνής των mod, αφού δεν μπορεί να ξέρουν τι παίζεται πίσω από κάθε ομαδική, ούτε πίσω από καθένα που διαφημίζει το dchub του κλπ.
Φτάνει να φαίνονται όλα νομότυπα, και να μην γράφει κανείς για τίποτα κλεμμένα σε τιμή όσο όσο.
Άμα υπάρχουν και τα στοιχεία του οργανωτή της ομαδικής , είσαστε καλυμμένοι 100%.

ΥΓ
Οι mod δεν είναι ιδιοκτήτες του forum αλλά διαχειριστές, και ξέρουν και οι ίδιοι ότι για σημαντικά θέματα έχουν ηθική τουλάχιστον υποχρέωση να μην κάνουν του κεφαλιού τους και να ακολουθούν την γνώμη του forum.
Αυτό δεν είναι πάντα εύκολο, αλλά εδώ είμαστε να τα συζητάμε και να καταλαβαίνουν τι και πως πρέπει να το κάνουν.
Για το σοβαρότατο θέμα των ομαδικών προτείνω να γίνει ψηφοφορία κανονική, όπως και αυτή με την εκλογή mod... αν και νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζεται, αφού οι περισσότεροι θα είναι σαφώς υπέρ, και μόνο τους όρους ίσως πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσουμε.

----------


## mindfox

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Δεν μπορείς να δέχεσε τον έναν που τα φέρνει από την αμερική ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη χώρα της ΕΕ, και να μην επιτρέπεις στον Ελληνα να κάνει και αυτός μια προσφορά. Δεν είναι δίκαιο και δημοκρατικό, ενώ μπορούμε να κατηγορειθούμε για μεροληψία, ότι πέρνουμε προμήθειες από τις ομαδικές, για στρέβλωση της αγοράς, και πολλά άλλα.
> 
> 
> Συγνώμη , αλλά αυτό απαγορεύεται τώρα?? εγώ είχα συμμετάσχει και σε ομαδική dreambox από Έλληνα έμπορο.
> Ακόμα και η vivodi είχε κάνει προσφορά για τα μέλη του awmn.
> Φτάνει να μην έρχεται εδώ ο κάθε ένας , για να διαφημίσει ή να πουλήσει την πραμάτεια του.
> 
> ...


Θα σταθώ πάνω σε αυτό που είπες blizzardbill.

Και αν ξέρουν; Και αν έχουν δει με τα ίδια τα ματάκια τους; Και αν έχουν αποδείξεις για αυτό;

Δεν κάνουμε του κεφαλιού μας.

----------


## papashark

> (Το έχω πει ήδη 10 φορές)
> Το πρόβλημα ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ οι ομαδικές (ΑΝ, ΠΩΣ και ΠΟΥ θα γίνονται) αλλά το ότι αποφασισε η ομάδα των mods να κάνει κάτι το οποίο είναι πέρα για πέρα από τις αρμοδιότητες της και μάλιστα χωρίς πρώτα ούτε καν να ενημερώση ούτε τα μέλη του Σύλλογου, (μια και η πρώτη 'έκδοση' της απόφασης ήθελε να "προστατεύσει" το Σύλλογο) ούτε τους χρήστες τους forum.
> Οι mods είναι εκτελεστικό όργανο, επιφορτισμένο με την τήρηση της τάξης στο forum.
> Δεν έχουν ούτε "νομοθετική" (ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις με πια ένοια το λέω), ούτε "δικαστική" εξουσία.
> Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση λειτούργησαν, αγνοώντας πλήρως τους πάντες και αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα.





> ιβ) Απαγορεύεται το spamming μέσω του φόρουμ, είτε στις δημόσιες συζητήσεις είτε σε προσωπικά μηνύματα, με άμεσο ή έμμεσο τρόπο. *Επίσης απαγορεύεται η διαφήμιση εταιρειών, εμπορικών προϊόντων ή/ και υπηρεσιών κάθε είδους. Επιτρέπεται βέβαια η συζήτηση πάνω σε προϊόντα και εταιρείες, ειδικά όταν αφορούν προϊόντα σχετικά με τα ασύρματα δίκτυα, όταν αυτή διέπεται από πνεύμα και σέβεται όρια που ορίζει η κοινή λογική και η κρίση των συντονιστικών οργάνων*. Τα μηνύματα που περιέχουν spam καθώς και εκείνα που αποτελούν απροκάλυπτη και προκλητική διαφήμιση θα διαγράφονται ή θα μορφοποιούνται κατάλληλα, και θα γίνεται σύσταση στον χρήστη που τα δημοσίευσε. Προσφορές μπορούν να γίνονται μόνο στην θεματική ενότητα "χορηγίες", και κατόπιν συνεννοήσεως με τα συντονιστικά όργανα. 
> 
> 
> Νομικά ζητήματα 
> 
> *Οι συμμετέχοντες στο forum του AWMN συμφωνούν να μην τοποθετούν δυσφημιστικό, προσβλητικό ή υλικό οποιουδήποτε άλλου είδους που μπορεί να παραβιάζει τους νόμους του Ελληνικού Κράτους*. Ιδίως, απαγορεύονται αυστηρά:


Το έχουμε ξαναπεί και παραπάνω, οι mods είναι αρμόδιοι για να κρίνουν εάν το περιεχόμενο των μηνυμάτων παραβιάζει τους όρους χρήσης του φόρουμ. 
Οι mods έκριναν και αποφάσισαν ότι οι ομαδικές παραβιάζουν τους όρους χρήσης του φόρουμ.





> Αυτή η απόφαση δεν είναι τυχαία.
> Είναι ευθεία προσπάθεια αμφισβήτησης του ότι ο Σύλλογος πλέον αποτελεί το βασικό μοχλό ανάπτυξης και στήριξης των όποιων προσπαθειών γίνονται.


Ο σύλλογος έτσι, ο σύλλογος αλλιώς, ο σύλλογος το παρακάτω....

Ο σύλλογος βασικός μοχλός ανάπτυξης και στήριξης των όποιων προσπαθειών γίνονται, άρα και της προσπάθειας των ομαδικών, οπότε οι ομαδικές είχαν την στήριξη του συλλόγου.

Ενδιαφέρον τοποθέτηση από μέλος του ΔΣ, να την σημειώση καλού κακού, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι γίνετε. Βέβαια άμα κάνεις τέτοια τοποθέτηση, έρχετε σε αντίφαση με το "ο σύλλογος δεν εμπλέκετε". Είτε εμπλέκετε και τις στηρίζει, είτε δεν εμπλέκετε και δεν έχει σχέσει με αυτές.




> "Οι έξυπνοι ζητούν συγνώμη, οι πονηροί δικαιολογούνται και οι βλάκες επιμένουν"


Το παραπάνω όπως και γενικότερα το ύφος του μηνύματος σου, είναι ειρωνικό, και έχει προσωπικές επιθέσεις. Θα σε παρακαλέσω να κάνεις edit, ειδάλλως την επόμενη φορά δεν θα μπορώ να δείξω την ανάλογη επιείκια ως Moderator.

----------


## Ifaistos

Θα ξεκινήσω από το τέλος γιατί πλέον 




> Το παραπάνω όπως και γενικότερα το ύφος του μηνύματος σου, είναι ειρωνικό, και έχει προσωπικές επιθέσεις. Θα σε παρακαλέσω να κάνεις edit, ειδάλλως την επόμενη φορά δεν θα μπορώ να δείξω την ανάλογη επιείκια ως Moderator.


Ας μου πεις που είναι η ειρωνία ή η προσωπική επίθεση ?
Παραθέτω επιχειρήματα, συγκεκριμένα, αναφέρωμαι σε συγκεκριμένα γεγονότα και αν αυτά που γράφω τα βλέπεις ως "ειρωνικά", συγνώμη αλλά μάλλον δεν καταλάβες το περιεχόμενο.
Θα κάνω edit μόνο την τελευταία γραμμή γιατί είναι εύκολα "παρεξηγήσιμη" αν και νομίζω είναι κατανοητό για το τι μιλάει.




> Το έχουμε ξαναπεί και παραπάνω, οι mods είναι αρμόδιοι για να κρίνουν εάν το περιεχόμενο των μηνυμάτων παραβιάζει τους όρους χρήσης του φόρουμ. 
> Οι mods έκριναν και αποφάσισαν ότι οι ομαδικές παραβιάζουν τους όρους χρήσης του φόρουμ.


Εγώ απλά θα ήθελα να ξέρω άν η ομαδική που οργάνωσες πριν μια εβδομάδα παραβίαζε η όχι τους όρους χρήσης.
Οι όροι υπήρχαν και πριν από μια εβδομάδα άρα τους παραβίασες εν γνώση σου




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ifaistos
> 
> Αυτή η απόφαση δεν είναι τυχαία.
> Είναι ευθεία προσπάθεια αμφισβήτησης του ότι ο Σύλλογος πλέον αποτελεί το βασικό μοχλό ανάπτυξης και στήριξης των όποιων προσπαθειών γίνονται.
> 
> 
> Ο σύλλογος έτσι, ο σύλλογος αλλιώς, ο σύλλογος το παρακάτω....
> 
> Ο σύλλογος βασικός μοχλός ανάπτυξης και στήριξης των όποιων προσπαθειών γίνονται, άρα και της προσπάθειας των ομαδικών, οπότε οι ομαδικές είχαν την στήριξη του συλλόγου.
> ...


Το αν τα μέλη του Σύλλογου αποφασίσουν ότι αυτός θα οργανώνει τις ομαδικές ναι θα το κάνει.
Και για να το ξεκαθαρίσουμε και αυτό. 
Όπως μου εξήγησαν αυτές τις μέρες "τεχνικά" (δηλ από νομικής και λογιστικής πλευράς) μόνο ο Σύλλογος θα μπορούσε να οργανώση ομαδικές παραγγελείες χωρίς να έχει κανένας πρόβλημα.
Ο Σύλλογος μπορεί να κάνει αγορές και να διάθετει τα πράγματα αυτά για χρήση από τα μέλη του
Δεν υπάρχει θέμα ούτε αθέμιτου ανταγωνισμού (μια και όπως μου εξήγησαν πρόκειται για "κλειστή ομάδα") ούτε φορολογικό/νομικό (έφοσον τηρηθούν όλες οι διατάξεις το ΚΒΣ και κόβονται τα αντίστοιχα παραστατικά).

Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως ΤΑ ΜΕΛΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟΥ θα απόφάσιζαν και όχι μια πολύ μικρή ομάδα.
Αυτό είναι και το πρόβλημα

----------


## papashark

> Το αν τα μέλη του Σύλλογου αποφασίσουν ότι αυτός θα οργανώνει τις ομαδικές ναι θα το κάνει.
> Και για να το ξεκαθαρίσουμε και αυτό. 
> Όπως μου εξήγησαν αυτές τις μέρες "τεχνικά" (δηλ από νομικής και λογιστικής πλευράς) *μόνο ο Σύλλογος θα μπορούσε να οργανώση ομαδικές παραγγελείες χωρίς να έχει κανένας πρόβλημα.*Ο Σύλλογος μπορεί να κάνει αγορές και να διάθετει τα πράγματα αυτά για χρήση από τα μέλη του
> Δεν υπάρχει θέμα ούτε αθέμιτου ανταγωνισμού (μια και όπως μου εξήγησαν πρόκειται για "κλειστή ομάδα") ούτε φορολογικό/νομικό *(έφοσον τηρηθούν όλες οι διατάξεις το ΚΒΣ και κόβονται τα αντίστοιχα παραστατικά).*
> 
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως ΤΑ ΜΕΛΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟΥ θα απόφάσιζαν και όχι μια πολύ μικρή ομάδα.
> Αυτό είναι και το πρόβλημα


*Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την επιβεβαίωση ότι οι ομαδικές μέχρι στιγμής πάσχουν σε θέματα νομιμότητας.*

Τα μέλη του συλλόγου μπορούν να αποφασίσουν ότι θέλουν στην κλειστή τους ενότητα, έτσι άλλωστε θα παραμείνει και κλειστή όμαδα.
Εάν αποφασίσουν τα μέλη ότι ο σύλλογος να αγοράζει εξοπλισμό και να τον μεταπουλά στα μέλη του, να τα γράφει στα βιβλία του, τότε ας το κάνει στην ενότητα του.

----------


## acoul

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά !!

Νομίζω πως όλοι έχουν ένα δίκιο από την μεριά τους. Και γιατί όχι άλλωστε, μια χαρά παρέα είμαστε...

Η δική μου σκέψη στο θέμα είναι ότι το φόρουμ αποτελεί ένα εργαλείο στην κοινότητα του wifi και θα πρέπει να υπηρετεί και να σέβεται την πλειοψηφία αυτής της κοινότητας.

Το να προσπαθούμε να δείξουμε πόσο δίκιο έχει ο κάθέ 'νας από την μεριά του είναι κάτι άλλο από τον σεβασμό που θα πρέπει να δείχνουμε στην ελευθερία του λόγου, των απόψεων και των ιδεών. Τώρα όταν κάποιος δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα κόσμιος νομίζω ότι εκθέτει πρώτα τον εαυτό του. Μπορύμε να καταλάβουμε, αξιολογίσουμε και τελικά κάνουμε το δικό μας moderation όπως εμείς κρίνουμε πιο σωστά... όμως ξεφεύγω από το θέμα και οι mods/admins μπορούν να το μεταφέρουν σε όποιο θέμα συζήτησης νομίζουν πιο κατάλληλο.

Με λίγα λόγια θέλω να πω πως σε ένα σύνολλο πρέπει να γίνεται σεβαστή η πλειοψηφία. Εκεί που έχει νόημα για κάποιον να εφαρμόζει απόλυτα τις αποφάσεις του είναι σε ένα προσωπικό χώρο όπως για παράδειγμα του papashark http://aurum.gr/blog/index.php?blog=5 , του ngia http://ngia.rootforge.org/ , του enaon http://www.drinet.net/ , του dti http://dti.ozo.com/ κλπ

Αυτά τα ολίγα για την ώρα, να περνάτε καλά και προσοχή στους πολλούς κουραμπιέδες  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Το "κλειστή ομάδα" είναι ο νομικός όρος που χρησιμοποιείται για να περιγράψει το ότι δεν θα γίνεται διάθεση στο ευρύ κοινό και όχι αυτό που θέλεις να αφήσεις να υπονοήται.

Θα ήθελα επίσης μια σαφή απάντηση για το αν εφόσον γνώριζες ότι οι ομαδικές είναι "παράνομες" προχώρησες σε ομαδική πριν από λίγες μέρες.

Και τέλος μια και θέτεις και εσύ θέμα - εύθέως πλέον - για το αν ο Σύλλογος είναι αυτός που θα πρέπει να αποφασίζει για τα θέματα που αφορούν την πολιτική διαχείρησης του forum, νομίζω ότι το θέμα θα πρέπει να τεθεί άμεσα στα μέλη του Σύλλογου, καθώς ο Σύλλογος και τα μέλη του είναι αυτά που και τον εξοπλισμό διαθέτουν και νομικά είναι υπεύθυνα απέναντι σε αξιώσεις τρίτων.

----------


## MAuVE

> Αν υπήρχαν τέτοια θέματα και φόβοι των mods με τις ομαδικές γιατί τότε δεν έγραψε ούτε ένας ΜΙΑ γραμμή όταν ξεκίνησε η ομαδική του Papashark πριν μερικές μέρες ?


Δεν διαβάζεις φαίνεται ifaistos. 

Εγώ πρόσεξα έναν που κάτι έγραψε.

Βέβαια, δεν έγραψε " Πάνο, ο σκύλος σου είναι αδερφή", αλλά αυτοί που διαβάζουν καταλάβανε ότι το θέμα δεν ήταν ο σκύλος του Πάνου.

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του σκύλου του Πάνου μιας και τον βάλαμε και αυτόν τσάτρα - πάτρα στη συζήτηση.

----------


## sotiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ifaistos
> 
> "Οι έξυπνοι ζητούν συγνώμη, οι πονηροί δικαιολογούνται και οι βλάκες επιμένουν"
> 
> 
> 
> Το παραπάνω όπως και γενικότερα το ύφος του μηνύματος σου, είναι ειρωνικό, και έχει προσωπικές επιθέσεις. Θα σε παρακαλέσω να κάνεις edit, ειδάλλως την επόμενη φορά δεν θα μπορώ να δείξω την ανάλογη επιείκια ως Moderator.


Πανο μπορει να θεωρηθει οτι μετεφερε και ξαναειπε τα λογια μια επωνυμης γυναικας,της Παολα απο το survivor II.

τωρα για το θεμα μας,απο τα λεγομενα του ifaistos μου δημιουργηθηκε η απορια:



> Όπως μου εξήγησαν αυτές τις μέρες "τεχνικά" (δηλ από νομικής και λογιστικής πλευράς) μόνο ο Σύλλογος θα μπορούσε να οργανώση ομαδικές παραγγελείες χωρίς να έχει κανένας πρόβλημα.


και γιατι δεν το κανει?




> Ο Σύλλογος μπορεί να κάνει αγορές και να διάθετει τα πράγματα αυτά για χρήση από τα μέλη του


τα πραγματα θα ανηκουν στον αγοραστη ή στον συλλογο?




> Δεν υπάρχει θέμα ούτε αθέμιτου ανταγωνισμού (μια και όπως μου εξήγησαν πρόκειται για "κλειστή ομάδα") ούτε φορολογικό/νομικό (έφοσον τηρηθούν όλες οι διατάξεις το ΚΒΣ και κόβονται τα αντίστοιχα παραστατικά).


οπως γινετε δηλαδη μεχρι σημερα,τηρουνται οι διαταξεις του ΚΒΣ και φυσικα υπαρχουν ολα τα παραστατικα,σωστα?

----------


## mojiro

ας πατησουμε PAUSE, να φαμε τους κουραμπιεδες, να πουμε τα
καλαντα και να περασουμε καλα.


ας κλειδοθουν ολα τα κακα topic.... και τα ανηγετε μετα τις γιορτες.
να διαβασει και η νομικος οσα εχουμε πει με την ησυχια της και να
ακουσουμε την γνωμη της οταν τελειωσει.

αφου τα προβληματα ειναι κοινα θα επρεπε να τα λυσουμε ολοι μαζι
και οχι ο καθενας να εκφραζει το συμφερον του.

επειδη εκαναν καποιοι βλακειες στο παρελθον δε σημαινει οτι δεν
μπορουν να οργανοθουν σωστες ομαδικες.

οσο δικιο και αν εχετε φοναζοντας για τις ομαδικες, οσο νομιμη και
αν ηταν η ομαδικη του papashark, δεν μου πολυαρεσει, διοτι πολυ
απλα θα μπορουσατε να επιτρεψετε τις ομαδικες σε ατομα που τα
εμπιστευεστε οσο ο papashark, εκτος και αν αυτο ειναι μελλοντικη
σκεψη.

μου θυμιζει αυτο που ειχε γινει με τον Σολωνα, πριν διαγραφουν τα
χρεη, το γνωριζαν 2 φιλοι του, και αμεσως ετρεξαν να αγορασουν
χωραφια, δανειζομενοι χρηματα.

----------


## papashark

> οσο δικιο και αν εχετε φοναζοντας για τις ομαδικες, οσο νομιμη και
> αν ηταν η ομαδικη του papashark, δεν μου πολυαρεσει, διοτι πολυ
> απλα θα μπορουσατε να επιτρεψετε τις ομαδικες σε ατομα που τα
> εμπιστευεστε οσο ο papashark, εκτος και αν αυτο ειναι μελλοντικη
> σκεψη.
> 
> μου θυμιζει αυτο που ειχε γινει με τον Σολωνα, πριν διαγραφουν τα
> χρεη, το γνωριζαν 2 φιλοι του, και αμεσως ετρεξαν να αγορασουν
> χωραφια, δανειζομενοι χρηματα.


Mojiro, θα ήθελα να πατήσω pause, αλλά μόνο και μόνο που βλέπω τα "xountomoderator ([email protected])" & "fasistomoderator ([email protected])"χριστουγεννιάτικα, δεν μπορώ να υσηχάσω.

Τους εύχομαι καλά χριστούγεννα πάντως, να και δεν βλέπω να πιστεύουν στην γιορτή.

Για αυτό που είπες, την ομαδική την ακύρωσα μόλις πριν από λίγο, όταν είχε ξεκινήσει δεν ήμουν Moderator, ούτε και περίμενα να βγω....

Μπορείς να διαβάσεις και μόνος σου και την αιτιολογία.

----------


## netsailor

> Mojiro, θα ήθελα να πατήσω edit, αλλά μόνο και μόνο που βλέπω τα "xountomoderator ([email protected])" & "fasistomoderator ([email protected])"χριστουγεννιάτικα, δεν μπορώ να υσηχάσω.


Θα μου επιτρέψεις να σου θυμίσω τους όρους χρήσης




> ι) Προσωπικά θέματα που δεν έλαβαν χώρα εντός του φόρουμ δεν μπορούν να επηρεάζουν τη λειτουργία του. Οι Συντονιστές δεν έχουν καμία δικαιοδοσία, παρά μόνο αν μεταφερθεί το θέμα εντός φόρουμ, η οποία επιλογή φυσικά απαγορεύεται από τους Όρους Χρήσης.


Κατά τα άλλα καλά χριστούγεννα και από μένα

----------


## nkladakis

Ανοίξτε την ψηφοφορία τώρα.

----------


## papashark

> Θα μου επιτρέψεις να σου θυμίσω τους όρους χρήσης
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα καλά χριστούγεννα και από μένα


Γι' αυτό κιόλας τους ευχήθικα και χρόνια πολλά μέσα στο μήνυμα μου. Προσπαθώντας να δείξω ότι δεν θέλω να μεταφέρω το μέσα έξω, και το έξω μέσα.

Καλά χριστούγεννα και σε ένα και στην οικογένια σου  ::

----------


## papashark

> Ανοίξτε την ψηφοφορία τώρα.


Αυτό είναι διαταγή ?  ::  


Καλά Χριστούγεννα και σε σένα Νίκο.

----------


## lambrosk

Καλά Χριστούγεννα ,
Υπομονή δεν έχει κανένας; 
Όταν όμως παρόλα αυτά επικαλούμαστε γιορτές καλό είναι να κάνουμε όλοι μια ανάπαυλα!
Εγώ την έχω κάνει, και αισθάνομαι όμορφα να μην ασχολούμαι τώρα με τα λοιπά περι ομαδικών θέματα , αλλά με την οικογενεια μου τους φίλους κλπ και ότι άλλο ποιο ανθρώπινο...

Τελευταία έχω βγάλει ένα συμπερασμα που είναι εμφανες απο την πρώτη στιγμή αλλά όλοι το αγνοούμε:
Το φόρουμ κάνει σωστά την δουλειά του *μόνο* και *καθαρά* σε τεχνικά θέματα και λεπτομέρειες που διατυπώνονται με τον ένα και συγκεκριμένο τρόπο της απόλυτης πληροφόρησης σχετικά με το θέμα, 
και δυστηχώς δεν κάνει καλά την δουλειά του όταν πρόκυται για διάλογο, επικοινωνία και αντιπαραβολή απόψεων, πολιτικών λόγων, πεποιθήσεων και αποφάσεων.

Και αυτό γιατί όλοι πίσω απο το πληκτρολόγιο θα απαντήσουμε το χειρότερο απότομα απο οποιαδήποτε άλλη στιγμή αλλά και δεν θα μπορέσουμε να εκφραστούμε όπως σε μια πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο αντιπαράθεση που αναλογα θα κάνουν στον διάλογο και οι 2 τους ανάλογους συμβιβασμούς.

Σας παρακαλώ πολύ λοιπόν ουτε καν σαν μέλος αλλά σαν ανθρωπος , να το κανονίσουμε σε κουβέντα αυτό και όχι σε εγγραφη αποτύπωση.
Καλά Χριστούγεννα και γαλήνη ηρεμία και σεβασμό στον εαυτό μας και στους συνανθρώπους μας.

----------


## DVD_GR

> Καλά Χριστούγεννα ,
> Υπομονή δεν έχει κανένας; 
> Όταν όμως παρόλα αυτά επικαλούμαστε γιορτές καλό είναι να κάνουμε όλοι μια ανάπαυλα!
> Εγώ την έχω κάνει, και αισθάνομαι όμορφα να μην ασχολούμαι τώρα με τα λοιπά περι ομαδικών θέματα , αλλά με την οικογενεια μου τους φίλους κλπ και ότι άλλο ποιο ανθρώπινο...
> 
> Τελευταία έχω βγάλει ένα συμπερασμα που είναι εμφανες απο την πρώτη στιγμή αλλά όλοι το αγνοούμε:
> Το φόρουμ κάνει σωστά την δουλειά του *μόνο* και *καθαρά* σε τεχνικά θέματα και λεπτομέρειες που διατυπώνονται με τον ένα και συγκεκριμένο τρόπο της απόλυτης πληροφόρησης σχετικά με το θέμα, 
> και δυστηχώς δεν κάνει καλά την δουλειά του όταν πρόκυται για διάλογο, επικοινωνία και αντιπαραβολή απόψεων, πολιτικών λόγων, πεποιθήσεων και αποφάσεων.
> 
> ...


και εγω συμφωνω με τον λαμπρο...
και επισης πιστευω οτι δεν εχει νοημα να ειναι κρυφη η ψηφοφορια?
κανενα,επειδη ειμαστε ολοι ελληνες και ξεροκεφαλοι οπως βλεπω,
κανεις δε θα αλλαζε αποψη οτι και να εβλεπε μπροστα του...

----------


## blizardbill

> Θα σταθώ πάνω σε αυτό που είπες blizzardbill.
> Και αν ξέρουν; Και αν έχουν δει με τα ίδια τα ματάκια τους; Και αν έχουν αποδείξεις για αυτό;
> Δεν κάνουμε του κεφαλιού μας.


ΑΝ έχετε αποδείξεις για μια παράνομη ομαδική τις λέτε και την κλείνεται...
Αν φαίνεται όμως νομότυπη, αγορά προϊόντων από ένα μέλος του συλλόγου πχ ,για λογαριασμό 10 άλλων ατόμων, δεν σας πεφτει λόγος.
(Μην πνίγεστε σε ένα κουτάλι νερό… υπάρχουν πολλές λύσεις για να μην έχετε πρόβλημα.)

Προτείνω να ψηφίσουμε όλοι αν θέλουμε τις ομαδικές,γιατί είναι σοβαρότατο θέμα και υπάρχει κενό, και το αποτέλεσμα να γραφτεί στους κανόνες του forum .
Οποίοι Mod φοβούνται ή για κάποιο λόγω δεν συμφωνούν με τους κανόνες, παραιτούνται.
Απλά τα πράγματα... δεν αλλάζεται το forum στα δικά σας γούστα, όσο δίκαιο και να νομίζεται ότι έχετε.




> Τους εύχομαι καλά χριστούγεννα πάντως, να και δεν βλέπω να πιστεύουν στην γιορτή.


Οι πράξεις μετράνε κυρίως....
Πχ, με τόσα αγιο-βασιλάκια που βάλατε στο forum, και τόσες ευχές, περιμένουμε να γίνουν και πράξεις κάποια πράγματα που όλοι ξέρουμε ότι πρέπει .
Ανέλαβες και προσωπικά εσύ ευθηνές με αυτό που είπες.
Καλά Χριστούγεννα λοιπόν... το εύχομαι πραγματικά.

----------


## DVD_GR

καλως η κακως οι ομαδικες βοηθανε πολυ κοσμο να στησει πολλα πραγματα υπερ του δικτυου,πεστε μου πως θα εβρισκα τις ma311 και τις cisco pcmcia και εγω και πολλοι αλλοι αν δεν ηταν ο nodas και ο ifaistos,απλα δεν θα γινοταν....πιστευω οτι αν δειτε τι αποτελεσμα θα εχει αυτο θα αλλαξετε γνωμη.σιγουρα πολλοι απο εσας εχετε να δωσετε αρκετα περισσοτερα για τον εξοπλισμο σας,ισως να μην στηθει τιποτα εδω χαρις στο κλεισιμο καποιον παραγγελιων...για το μικρο δικτυο των χανιων οπως και να το δεις ειναι προβλημα μεγαλο...

----------


## Alani

Αλέξη (DVD_GR) το όλο ζήτημα δεν είναι αν οι ομαδικές βοηθάνε ή όχι ,ή αν σταθμίζετε η σχέση κόστους/οφέλους τους.
Οι ομαδικές με τον ένα ή με τον άλλο τρόπο θα βρουν το δρόμο τους για να επαναλειτουργήσουν,είτε αυτό αν γίνεται μέσω του forum,είτε αυτο γίνεται από forum αδελφών δικτύων,είτε αν γίνεται ακόμη και σε φιλικό επίπεδο τηλεφωνικά είτε ακόμη και με mailing list. 
Το ζήτημα είναι αλλού, όπως έχει πει είδη ο Στέλιος (Ifaistos) 10 φορές και θα προσθέσω και 'γω άλλη μία.



> (Το έχω πει ήδη 10 φορές)
> Το πρόβλημα ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ οι ομαδικές (ΑΝ, ΠΩΣ και ΠΟΥ θα γίνονται) αλλά το ότι αποφασισε η ομάδα των mods να κάνει κάτι το οποίο είναι πέρα για πέρα από τις αρμοδιότητες της και μάλιστα χωρίς πρώτα ούτε καν να ενημερώση ούτε τα μέλη του Σύλλογου, (μια και η πρώτη 'έκδοση' της απόφασης ήθελε να "προστατεύσει" το Σύλλογο) ούτε τους χρήστες τους forum.
> Οι mods είναι εκτελεστικό όργανο, επιφορτισμένο με την τήρηση της τάξης στο forum.
> Δεν έχουν ούτε "νομοθετική" (ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις με πια ένοια το λέω), ούτε "δικαστική" εξουσία..

----------


## racer

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από middle_EAST_WEST
> 
> Ας δώσει κάποιος παρακαλώ μια εξήγηση τουλάχιστον γιατί από φανερή έγινε κρυφή η ψηφοφορία.
> 
> 
> Mέχρι να αποφασίσουμε οι moderators εάν θα επιτραπεί η συνέχιση της ψηφοφορίας, αυτή έγινε κρυφή.


@mods: Γιατί θέλετε να χάνετε μόνοι σας το δίκιο σας? Δεν έχουνε δηλαδή τα μέλη δικαίομα να βάλουνε ψηφοφορείες και να πιέσουνε με αυτόν τον τρόπο το ΔΣ τους admins και εσάς? Εάν όχι τότε με ποιό μέσο μπορούνε να εκφράζοντε τα μέλη? Εσύ δεν είσαι Πάνο που τα έχωνες στους admins και το ΔΣ επιδή αγνόησανε τη φωνή του λάου? Τώρα τι κάνετε? Ποιός ο λόγος της μυστηκότητας? Μήπος να την κλειδοώσουμε κιόλας?

Κατα τα άλλα, συμφονώ απόλυτα με την παύση των ομαδηκών στο forum για τους λόγους που έχουνε αναφερθεί εκτενέστατα σε άλλα thread και εδώ και επιπλέον εδώ δεν είναι μπακάλικο.

----------


## papashark

> Το ζήτημα είναι αλλού, όπως έχει πει είδη ο Στέλιος (Ifaistos) 10 φορές και θα προσθέσω και 'γω άλλη μία.


10 ο Ifaistos και άλλη μια εσύ 11.

Αναρωτιέμαι όμως εάν έχετε διαβάσει την απάντηση στο διαρκώς επαναλαμβανόμενο ζήτημα που θέτετε, και αν θα επιχειρηματολιγίσετε επί της απαντήσεως, ή απλά θα συνεχίσετε να επαναλαμβάνετε το ερώτημα.





> καλως η κακως οι ομαδικες βοηθανε πολυ κοσμο να στησει πολλα πραγματα υπερ του δικτυου....


Kανένας μας δεν έχει γράψει ότι δεν βοηθάνε τον κόσμο οι ομαδικές (παρότι θα μπορούσα να έχω κάποιες ενστάσεις, τόσο για τις καθυστερίσεις που δημιουργούν, όσο και για τα θέματα νομιμότητας που δημιουργούν στον εξοπλισμό, αλλά και στην στρέβλωση της αγοράς).

Ο καθένας είναι ελεύθερος στον χώρο του ή σε όποιον χώρο δέχετε να τον φιλοξενήσει, να συνεχίσει τις ομαδικές. Ο MEW ήδη ξεκίνησε μια τέτοια προσπάθεια στο φόρουμ του PWN, οπότε οι ομαδικές δεν έχουν σταματούν καθόλου. Οπότε μην επαναλαμβάνετε το θέμα ότι σταμάτησαν οι ομαδικές, απλά μετακόμισαν εκτός χώρου ευθήνης του παρόντος φόρουμ. Γράφτε αν θέλετε για τα αρνητικά της μετακόμισης, μην αναλωνόμαστε συνέχεια στα ίδια θέματα.





> ΑΝ έχετε αποδείξεις για μια παράνομη ομαδική τις λέτε και την κλείνεται... 
> Αν φαίνεται όμως νομότυπη, αγορά προϊόντων από ένα μέλος του συλλόγου πχ ,για λογαριασμό 10 άλλων ατόμων, δεν σας πεφτει λόγος.


Kαι εσύ δεν διαβάζεις φοβάμαι τα προηγούμενα μηνύματα που έχουμε γράψει και απαντήσει.

Δεν είμαστε ούτε το ΣΔΟΕ ούτε το Ιδρυμα Προστασίας Καταναλωτών.

Το θέμα των αποδήξεων ναυάγησε πρόσφατα. Ένα μέλος του συλλόγου έφερε για 50 άτομα, στοιχεία του ζητήθικαν, και αυτά δεν εμφανήστικαν. Να υποχρεώσουμε δεν μπορούμε, ούτε να επιλεκτικά να κόβουμε ομαδικές από πριν. Το γιατί είναι παράνομες οι ομαδικές το έχουμε γράψει παραπάνω, εάν θες να συνεχίσεις να σχολιάζεις για το νομότυπο ή όχι, αντί να ρίχνεις πυροτέχνημα του στυλ "είναι νομότυπες" θα πρωτιμούσα να σχολιάσεις τα επιχειρήματα που έχουμε καταθέση.




> Προτείνω να ψηφίσουμε όλοι αν θέλουμε τις ομαδικές,γιατί είναι σοβαρότατο θέμα και υπάρχει κενό, και το αποτέλεσμα να γραφτεί στους κανόνες του forum . 
> Οποίοι Mod φοβούνται ή για κάποιο λόγω δεν συμφωνούν με τους κανόνες, παραιτούνται. 
> Απλά τα πράγματα... δεν αλλάζεται το forum στα δικά σας γούστα, όσο δίκαιο και να νομίζεται ότι έχετε.


Θα πρέπει να ψηφιστεί αλλαγή των όρων χρήσεων του φόρουμ. Μονομερή αλλαγή δεν μπορεί να γίνει μόνο για τις ομαδικές, ή θα επιτρεπούν όλα τα εμπορικά μηνύματα και αγγελείες, ή κανένα.

Οι mods είμαστε 7 και η απόφαση είναι ομόφωνη, και ακολουθούμε τους κανονισμούς του φόρουμ, αν θέλετε να ζητήσετε αλλαγή των κανόνων.

Το ξαναγράφω για να το εμπεδώσεις, η απόφαση μας έχει στηριχθεί επάνω στους όρους χρήσης, για να την αλλάξετε, θα πρέπει να αλλάξετε του όρους χρήσης.


Έχω κουραστεί να διαβάζω ξανά και ξανά τα ίδια θέματα, χωρίς να βλέπω απάντηση στα επιχειρήματα που έχουμε παραθέσει. Αυτός δεν είναι διάλογος, δεν είναι δυνατόν εμείς να απαντάμε σε αυτό που λέτε, να αγνοήτε η απάντηση μας και να επαναλαμβάνετε το ίδιο πράγμα. Εάν έχετε να πείτε κάτι επάνω στα επιχειρήματα μας, κάντε το, ειδάλλως δεν νομίζω ότι προσφέρει κάτι η επανάληψη των ίδιων και των ίδιων.

----------


## blizardbill

> Το ξαναγράφω για να το εμπεδώσεις, η απόφαση μας έχει στηριχθεί επάνω στους όρους χρήσης, για να την αλλάξετε, θα πρέπει να αλλάξετε του όρους χρήσης..


Οι όροι χρήσης στήριξαν την απόφασή σας, και χρειάστηκαν μεγάλη διαστρέβλωση, υπερβολή και υποκειμενικότητα για να το "καταφέρουν".
Ο τρόπος που δράσατε δίνει την εντύπωση ότι δεν σέβεστε την ουσία των κανόνων αλλά πάνε να τους εκμεταλλευτείτε.
Λύσεις υπάρχουν ΠΑΡΑ πολλές για το θέμα των ομαδικών, ακόμα και για τις τελευταίες φοβίες που πιθανόν να έχετε... αν θέλετε να ακούσετε απόψεις δεν είναι δύσκολο, και πρέπει να το κάνεται.

----------


## nantito

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Το ξαναγράφω για να το εμπεδώσεις, η απόφαση μας έχει στηριχθεί επάνω στους όρους χρήσης, για να την αλλάξετε, θα πρέπει να αλλάξετε του όρους χρήσης..
> 
> 
> Οι όροι χρήσης στήριξαν την απόφασή σας, και χρειάστηκαν μεγάλη διαστρέβλωση, υπερβολή και υποκειμενικότητα για να το "καταφέρουν".
> Ο τρόπος που δράσατε δίνει την εντύπωση ότι δεν σέβεστε την ουσία των κανόνων αλλά πάνε να τους εκμεταλλευτείτε.
> Λύσεις υπάρχουν ΠΑΡΑ πολλές για το θέμα των ομαδικών, ακόμα και για τις τελευταίες φοβίες που πιθανόν να έχετε... αν θέλετε να ακούσετε απόψεις δεν είναι δύσκολο, και πρέπει να το κάνεται.


Funny that... Ζητώ να μου το αποδείξεις με quotes κανόνων που κάναμε αυτά που λες. Για να λες ότι διαστρευλώσαμε κτλ σημαίνει ότι ξέρεις και ποιοί είναι και πως το κάναμε. Περιμένω...

Ά και καληνύχτα, ξημέρωσε  ::

----------


## blizardbill

Οι κανόνες δεν γράφουν για απαγόρευση ομαδικών σε κανένα σημείο... το συμπέρασμά σας ότι αυτό εννοούν ή το επιβάλουν είναι αυθαίρετο και ο ορισμός της διαστρέβλωσης.

Όταν βλέπετε πρόβλημα χτυπάτε το συγκεκριμένο, ή ψάχνετε λύση... δεν απαγορεύεται ΓΕΝΙΚΑ τις ομαδικές επειδή κάπου κάτι πάει στραβά κατά την γνώμη σας.
Λύσεις υπάρχουν πολλές, δεκάδες άλλα forum κάνουν ομαδικές υπό όρους, και κανένας κανονισμός δεν σας υποχρέωσε να τα πηδήξετε όλα αυτά.

Υπάρχει και ο ισχυρότερος κανόνας όλων, που λέει ότι το forum δεν σας ανήκει 100% ...

----------


## ShadowCaster

Επίσης κάποιος είχε γράψει ότι το να είσαι moderator δεν είναι θέση εξουσίας αλλά βρωμοδουλειά και η αρμοδιότητες των moderator είναι να κρατάνε ένα επίπεδο στις συζητήσεις, και προσπαθούν να αποφεύγουν τυχόν κακός κειμενα που μπορούν να συμβούν από κακόβουλους χρήστες... Εδώ βλέπω κάποιους moderator να κλειδώνουν thread με το έτσι θέλω να αλλιώνουν thread (κρυφές - φανερές ψηφοφορίες) και χωρίς να ειδοποιήσουν κανέναν να βγάζουν δικούς τους "κανόνες". Εξουσία ή βρωμοδουλεία? Οι μεγαλύτερες αναταραχές στο forum αυτό το καιρό απο ποιούς δημιουργήθηκαν? Πρωσοπικά δεν ενδιαφέρομαι για τον εάν θα συνεχιστούν η όχι οι ομαδικές αλλά να ζητάω από τους mod που δημιουργησαν και συντηρούν αυτά τα flames την παραίτησή τους...

Καλημέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά

----------


## xaotikos

Διαβάστε τους κανόνες και πείτε πάνω σε αυτούς ποιούς τραβήξαμε, παρερμηνέυσαμε, καταπατήσαμε κλπ. 

@shadowcaster φυσικά και είναι εξουσία. Τι καλύτερο από το να ακούς ότι κατέβει στο κεφάλι τους καθενός και να σου τα χώνει ο πρώτος τυχόντας γιατί προσπαθείς να κάνεις την δουλειά που έχεις σαν mod? Και δεν μιλάω για τώρα αλλά γενικά. 

edit: Όσο για τα flames που λες ότι ξεκινήσαμε και συντηρούμε. Δεν ξεκινήσαμε κανένα flame. Πήραμε μια απόφαση θεωρόντας ότι θα βγάλει το forum από μια δύσκολη θέση στην οποία βρισκότανε μήνες τώρα και έχει συζητηθει πολύ κατά καιρούς. Ψάξαμε για μια λύση η οποία θα είναι εφαρμόσιμη και θα εξαλείψει τα όποια προβλήματα. Αυτή την απόφαση την βασίσαμε πάνω σε κάποιες σκέψεις και επιχειρήματα τα οποία τα είπαμε πολλές φορές στο forum. Για αρκετούς δεν είναι αρκετά ή είναι παράλογα. Εμείς αυτό που θέλουμε είναι διάλογος ώστε να δούμε αν κάναμε λάθος κάπου και που. Τεκμηριωμένα όμως και όχι με τα γνωστά "είστε λάθος, φασίστες κλπ κλπ" που ακούγονται. Κανένας mod δεν έβρισε ούτε ειρωνευτηκε κάποιο μέλος που έθεσε επιχειρήματα για να θεωρηθεί ότι δημιουργούμε flame. 

Και για να βάλουμε τα πράματα στην θέση τους, για να καταλάβω, θέλετε οι mods να κάνουν και μια ψηφοφορία/televoting/στείλε sms στο 090 mods awmn/ για να ρωτήσουν αν θα πρέπει να κλειδώσουν ένα topic που έχει ξεφύγει ή να μετακινήσουν τα άσχετα που γράφονται από εδώ και από εκεί? Αν ναι δεν θέλετε mods αλλά 7 ανθρώπους με εμμονή στις δημοσκοπήσεις. Δεν λειτουργούν έτσι τα πράγματα, όχι μόνο εδώ αλλά σε κανένα σοβαρό forum. 

Αυτό που είπε κάποιος ότι το κουμάντο το κάνει ο admin, συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω. Αυτό γίνεται όμως σε forums τα οποία *ανήκουν* σε έναν (admin) ο οποίος *διορίζει* τους mods της αρεσκείας του και βάζει τους κανόνες της αρεσκείας του. Όταν το forum ανήκει σε όλους, οι κανόνες βγαίνουν από ψήφισμα και οι συντονιστές το ίδιο αυτό δεν γίνεται.

Sorry για το μακροσκελές του post.

----------


## blizardbill

> Και για να βάλουμε τα πράματα στην θέση τους, για να καταλάβω, θέλετε οι mods να κάνουν και μια ψηφοφορία/televoting/στείλε sms στο 090 mods awmn/ για να ρωτήσουν αν θα πρέπει να κλειδώσουν ένα topic που έχει ξεφύγει ή να μετακινήσουν τα άσχετα που γράφονται από εδώ και από εκεί?


Οχι βέβαια... ούτε να ρωτάνε για τα πάντα, αλλά ούτε να αποφασίζουν για τα πάντα σαν να τους ανήκει το forum.
Στα πολύ σοβαρά θέματα πρέπει να δίνουν κάποια σημασία και στον κόσμο, και το θέμα των ομαδικών είναι πολύ σοβαρό.
Αν το θεωρείτε θέμα ρουτίνας, σας ένα κλείδωμα ενός topic που ξέφυγε, υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα.

----------


## xaotikos

Αν δεν δίναμε σημασία στον κόσμο αλλά και στο τι είναι το σωστότερο (γιατί δεν ειναι μόνο τι θέλει ο κόσμος αλλά και τι είναι εφαρμόσιμο - δεν δημιουργει προβλήματα στο forum) δεν θα καθόμασταν 20+ σελίδες τώρα να συζητάμε. Θα λέγαμε αυτά αποφασίσαμε, κόφτε το λαιμό σας και δεν μας ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## blizardbill

Μα αυτό κάνετε ουσιαστικά... πήρατε την απόφαση και απλά μας λέτε τις δικαιολογίες της.
Αν τις δεχτούμε η όχι δεν θα αλλάξει την απόφασή σας... το ότι θα προτιμούσατε να συμφωνήσουμε και το παλεύετε δεν σας δίνει πλήρες άλλοθι.

Σαν πρώτη κίνηση θα έπρεπε να λέγατε το πρόβλημα στο forum, και αφού ζητάγατε λύσεις που δεν έβγαιναν πουθενά, να βάζατε ψηφοφορία για την κατάργηση των ομαδικών.
Μπορεί να απειλούσατε με παραίτηση, αλλά όχι να αποφασίζετε μόνοι σας, ερμηνευτικά και εκτελέστηκα σε τόσο σοβαρά θέματα.
Δεν είμαστε τρελοί να μην θέλουμε να βρεθεί σωστή λύση, αλλά δεν γίνεται να σας δώσουμε τον ουσιαστικά απόλυτο έλεγχο του forum χωρίς σχολιασμό.

----------


## racer

Οι mods δεν είναι μόνοι τους, έχουνε απο πίσω αυτούς που τους ψίφησαν.

----------


## blizardbill

Οκ, δεν το είχα καταλάβει έτσι .... 
Άλλη φορά να προσέχουμε σε ποιόν δίνουμε την ψήφο μας λοιπόν, γιατί όπως και στην ζωή , από την στιγμή που την δώσουμε μας βάζουν στην τσέπη και για ένα χρόνο δεν μας ξαναρωτάνε για τίποτα !!!

----------


## SoT

Μαύρο λοιπόν στον "Μαυρογιαλούρο " στις επόμενες  ::   ::   :: 
...μαύρο δαγκωτό  ::   ::   ::

----------


## blizardbill

Χαχα ... θα σας εξαφανίσομεν  :: 
Aλλά δεν ξέρω αν μπορούμε να γλυτώνουμε εύκολα από το "σύστημα".... ξέρεις, αυτό που φεύγει ο ένας και έρχεται ο άλλος για μια από τα γίδια!!!

ΥΓ
Μια κάποια λύση θα ήταν να μην τους αφήναμε να αποφασίζουν για όλα αυτοί, και να τους κόβαμε τον αέρα όταν προσπαθούσαν να μας βάλουν στην άκρη σε πολύ σημαντικά θέματα.
(αλλά και αυτό θα είχε άλλα προβλήματα... είμαστε νομίζω χαμένοι από χέρι...  ::  )

----------


## nkladakis

> ... είμαστε νομίζω χαμένοι από χέρι...  )


Όταν κουραστείτε πέστε το. Να αλλάξουμε βάρδια.  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Αρκετά δεν νομίζετε ότι ανεκτήκαμε μια κατάσταση όπου η προσωπική θέληση καταπατείται από τον ερασιτεχνισμό των Συντονιστών? Μάλιστα δεν μπορούν να πείσουν όταν ένας από αυτούς ξεκίνησε μια πισόπλατη επίθεση σε χρήστη με σκοπό να τον απομονώσει, ενώ έτρεχε ένα έργο, ενώ ένας δεύτερος λαμβάνει πλέον μέρος στο έργο αυτό.
Ποιος μας λέει σε 2χρόνια ότι για Διαχειριστής δεν θα είναι κανένας έμπορας με τους φίλους του και θα πάει να σβήσει 2 λέξεις από την απόφαση με σκοπό να σπονσοράρει την επιχείρηση του που αν θέλει όπως είναι τόσσο διάτρητη η απόφαση το κάνει και τώρα? Εγώ θα έλεγα μέσα στους Όρους να μπει και μια παράμετρος να μην μπορεί κάποιος επαγγελματικά εμπεκόμενος με ότι αφορά τον τομέα που δραστηριοποιείται το φόρουμ να έχει δυνατότητα να γίνεται διαχειριστής/συντονιστής, όπως γίνεται και αλλού.

----------


## acoul

Η δουλειά του mod/admin σε διάφορες ομάδες όπως αυτή είναι πράγματι δύσκολη και πολλές φορές γεμάτη πίκρα... Όσο πιό πολύ προσπαθούν να κάνουν με ζήλο την δουλειά τους, κατά την κρίση τους πάντα, όλο και κάποιο λάθος ίσως κάνουν και κάποιος θα βρεθεί να το βρεί και να τους κολλήσει στον τοίχο.

Η τέχνη τελικά ενός καλού mod/admin ίσως να είναι στο να ακούει πολλά, να αντέχει πολλά, και να λέει λίγα. Όσο πιό έντονα απολογείται κάποιος για τις θέσεις του, τόσο πιό πολύ αποδυναμώνει την εικόνα του στο σύνολλο. So... shut up and code ή shut up and setup some new BB links !!

Καλές γιορτές και ο καινούργιος χρόνος να φέρει πολλά ακόμη νέα links !!

----------


## ggeorgan

Από τον τίτλο της ψηφοφορίας :
QUOTE
Γνωνομοδώτηση UNQUOTE(sic) QUOTE για το τι θέλουμε να γίνει με τις Ομαδικές.
UNQUOTE
Το πρώτο που θέλω είναι να με ρωτούν σωστά, χωρίς κραυγαλέες ανορθογραφίες. Αν ο συγγράψας δεν προσέχει τι γράφει ο ίδιος, σκεφθείτε πόση προσοχή θα δώσει και στην γνώμη μου ...
Δεύτερον, μια ματιά στην Μπαμπινιώτη στο λήμμα «γνωμοδότηση» θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμη, δεδομένου ότι μάλλον κάτι άλλο σημαίνει απ' αυτό που πιθανώς επιθυμεί ο συγγράψας.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Την γνώμη είτε την γράψεις με όμικρον είτε με ωμέγα πάλι είναι έκφραση λόγου.

----------


## socrates

Καλές γιορτές σε όλους! Ήθε να μας φωτίσει το πνεύμα των Χριστουγέννων.

----------


## papashark

> .... είμαστε νομίζω χαμένοι από χέρι...  )


Μάλλον εμείς είμαστε χαμένοι από χέρι όταν έχουμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε ανθρώπους σαν και σένα.

Έχεις γράψει 20 μηνύματα με τα ίδια και τα ίδια *χωρίς ένα σοβαρό επιχείρημα* παρά μία γενικότητα, δεν νομίζω καν να διάβασες τους όρους χρήσης.

Τους τελευταίους 2 μήνες είχες γράψει 3 μηνύματα όλα κι όλα, και πριν από αυτά άλλα 20 με θέμα φυσικά το "free willy"

Oύτε στις ομαδικές συμμετέχεις, ούτε στα τεχνικά συμμετέχεις, μόνο στο "free willy" και στην αντιπολίτευση. Έγραψες το απίστευτο ότι θα έπρεπε να είχαμε γράψει από πριν το πρόβλημα στο φόρουμ. 

Πρόκειτε περί θράσους. Τράβα διάβασε το φόρουμ να δεις πόσες και πόσες φορές είχαμε αναφερθείσ το θέμα, πόσες συζητήσεις είχαν γίνει εδώ, πόσες φορές και ποιοί είχαν πει να σταματήσουν οι ομαδικές, πόσους μήνες πριν είχε ξεκινήσει ο οδηγός αγοράς.

Το φόρουμ δεν είναι μόνο "free willy" που ασχολήσε εσύ, είναι και άλλα πράγματα, και όπως εσύ μας κατηγορείς ότι καταπατήσαμε και ξεχηλώσαμε τους όρους χρήσης χωρίς καν να κάνεις ένα quote για να δείξεις τι καταπατήσαμε, έτσι και εγώ θα σε κατηγορήσω για υποκρισία, αφού δεν βλέπω να έχεις ενδιαφέρον για κάτι τεχνικό, αλλά μόνο για κριτική....

----------


## papashark

> Αρκετά δεν νομίζετε ότι ανεκτήκαμε μια κατάσταση όπου η προσωπική θέληση καταπατείται από τον ερασιτεχνισμό των Συντονιστών? Μάλιστα δεν μπορούν να πείσουν όταν ένας από αυτούς ξεκίνησε μια πισόπλατη επίθεση σε χρήστη με σκοπό να τον απομονώσει, ενώ έτρεχε ένα έργο, ενώ ένας δεύτερος λαμβάνει πλέον μέρος στο έργο αυτό.
> Ποιος μας λέει σε 2χρόνια ότι για Διαχειριστής δεν θα είναι κανένας έμπορας με τους φίλους του και θα πάει να σβήσει 2 λέξεις από την απόφαση με σκοπό να σπονσοράρει την επιχείρηση του που αν θέλει όπως είναι τόσσο διάτρητη η απόφαση το κάνει και τώρα? Εγώ θα έλεγα μέσα στους Όρους να μπει και μια παράμετρος να μην μπορεί κάποιος επαγγελματικά εμπεκόμενος με ότι αφορά τον τομέα που δραστηριοποιείται το φόρουμ να έχει δυνατότητα να γίνεται διαχειριστής/συντονιστής, όπως γίνεται και αλλού.


Δεν νομίζεις ότι το έχεις παρατραβήξει ?

Έκανες την προσπάθεια σου στο PWN ? Προχώρα την λοιπόν.

Ποιός μας λέει ότι δεν έχεις σκοπό να κάνεις ομαδικές κατ' επάγγελμα και γι' αυτό φωνάζεις που δεν θα μπορείς να τις κάνεις μέσα στο awmn ?


Kανένα σοβαρό αντεπιχείρημα επάνω στα δικά μας ? Γιατί το να φωνάζεις είναι πολύ εύκολο. Να αρθρώσεις λόγο με επιχειρήματα όμως εξαιρετικά δύσκολο από ότι βλέπω για μεγάλη μερίδα ανθρώπων εδώ μέσα.

----------


## ggeorgan

Η γνώμη δίδεται από τον καθ' ένα, η γνωμοδότηση μόνο από ειδικό, νομικό, λογιστή, φοροτεχνικό κλπ.

----------


## papashark

Ύστερα από πολλούς μήνες έρχομαι να συμφωνήσω για μία σπάνια φορά με τον ggeorgan.......

Και να συμπληρώσω υπενθίμιζοντας στα υπόλοιπα μέλη ότι το συμφέρον μας (ιδιαίτερα το οικονομικό)δεν είναι πάντα νόμιμο αλλά και ηθικό.

----------


## socrates

Γιώργο αυτό έχει δρομολογηθεί, και ευελπιστούμε να έχουμε σύντομα νέα.

Όπως έχω ξαναπεί εύχομαι να είχαμε λάθος. Όμως ακόμα και για έναν μη νομικό όπως έγω, το νομικό πρόβλημα 'φωνάζει'. Θα χαρώ να έχω λάθος γιατί σε αυτήν την περίπτωση υπάρχει εύκολος τρόπος να επανέρθουμε σε αυτό που είχαμε. Αυτά και καλές γιορτές!

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

> Δεν νομίζεις ότι το έχεις παρατραβήξει ? 
> 
> Έκανες την προσπάθεια σου στο PWN ? Προχώρα την λοιπόν. 
> 
> Ποιός μας λέει ότι δεν έχεις σκοπό να κάνεις ομαδικές κατ' επάγγελμα και γι' αυτό φωνάζεις που δεν θα μπορείς να τις κάνεις μέσα στο awmn ? 
> 
> 
> Kανένα σοβαρό αντεπιχείρημα επάνω στα δικά μας ? Γιατί το να φωνάζεις είναι πολύ εύκολο. Να αρθρώσεις λόγο με επιχειρήματα όμως εξαιρετικά δύσκολο από ότι βλέπω για μεγάλη μερίδα ανθρώπων εδώ μέσα.


Αν θέλω να κάνω τις ομαδικές επάγγελμα θα το δεις στο μέλλον, άλλωστε το έχω ξαναπει: μοναδικός κριτής ο χρόνος. 

Μάλλον δεν με διαβάζεις καλά:
Στην ιδία σας την πρόταση έχω προτίνει την αναγραφή του ατόμου που αποστέλει το url του μαγαζιού, τι γίνεται στην περίπτωση που υπάρχει έμμεση διαφήμιση κτλ....

----------


## blizardbill

> Το φόρουμ δεν είναι μόνο "free willy" που ασχολήσε εσύ, είναι και άλλα πράγματα, και όπως εσύ μας κατηγορείς ότι καταπατήσαμε και ξεχηλώσαμε τους όρους χρήσης χωρίς καν να κάνεις ένα quote για να δείξεις τι καταπατήσαμε, έτσι και εγώ θα σε κατηγορήσω για υποκρισία, αφού δεν βλέπω να έχεις ενδιαφέρον για κάτι τεχνικό, αλλά μόνο για κριτική....


Είμαι υποκριτής λοιπόν.... και οι όροι χρήσης σου δίνουν το δικαίωμα να με λες έτσι χωρίς ξεχείλωμα έ?
Εγώ δυστυχώς δεν ξερώ αν μπορώ να σου πώ γιατί ακριβώς μου φαίνεσαι και εσύ υποκριτής, γιατί νομίζω θα κινδυνέψω με ban..

Τεσπα, έχουμε σοβαρότερα προβλήματα από αυτές τι σαχλαμάρες...

----------


## sotiris

> Η γνώμη δίδεται από τον καθ' ένα, η γνωμοδότηση μόνο από ειδικό, νομικό, λογιστή, φοροτεχνικό κλπ.





> Ύστερα από πολλούς μήνες έρχομαι να συμφωνήσω για μία σπάνια φορά με τον ggeorgan.......





> Γιώργο αυτό έχει δρομολογηθεί, και ευελπιστούμε να έχουμε σύντομα νέα.


συμφωνω και εγω με τα παραπανω,και θελω να συμπληρωσω οτι η γνωμη που θα εχουμε συντομα απο την εμπειρογνωμονα και οχι μονο, θα ειναι μια καλη προσεγγιση στο θεμα (αλλα οχι δεσμευτικη), την ουσιαστικη λυση στο μεγα ζητημα "εαν θα συνεχιισουν οι ομαδικες μεσα στο φορουμ ή εξω απο αυτο, και το ποιος εχει ευθυνες σε καθενα απο τους δυο παραπανω δρομους", για μενα, θα την δωσει ο αρμοδιος κρατικος φορεας.

----------


## papashark

> Αν θέλω να κάνω τις ομαδικές επάγγελμα θα το δεις στο μέλλον, άλλωστε το έχω ξαναπει: μοναδικός κριτής ο χρόνος.


Tότε θα πρέπει να αναγνωρίσεις το ίδιο και σε εμάς και να μην γράφεις τόσο τραβηγμένα πράγματα.

Εάν θα αλλοιώσουμε τους κανόνες σβήνοντας 2 λέξεις, εάν θα ανοίξουμε μαγαζάκια που θα τα διαφημίσουμε στους εκάστοτε οδηγούς αγοράς, εάν το ένα εάν το άλλο.

Όχι όμως να πρέπει να αποδήξουμε σήμερα ότι δεν θα είμαστε αύριο ελέφαντες.

Θα έπρεπε να ντρέπεσε για όλα αυτά που μας έχει σήρει εδώ μέσα, όπως και ο Blizzardbill που ξαφνικά θυμήθικε να προσβληθεί, ξεχνόντας τι μας έσειρε και εκείνος χωρίς να αρθρώσει ένα ολοκληρωμένο επιχείρημα βασισμένο στους κανόνες, γνωριζοντας ότι εάν εμείς βάση των κανώνων προστατεύσουμε τον ευατό μας, θα πέσετε όλοι μαζί επάνω μας να μας φάτε.....

Μεγάλη υποκρισία εδώ μέσα, και πάνω από όλα η τσέπη μας. Θλίβομαι που το επιβεβαιώνω προς τον ευατό μου για ακόμα μία φορά.

Το ξαναλέω οι φωνές είναι εύκολες, ο ορθός και αιτιολογημένος λόγος με αντεπιχειρήματα είναι δύσκολος.

Όποιος έχει να πρωτάξει ένα αντεπιχείρημα ας το κάνει, και ας σταματήσουν οι φωνές....

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

> Όχι όμως να πρέπει να αποδήξουμε σήμερα ότι δεν θα είμαστε αύριο ελέφαντες.


Ακόμα και αυτό του να διασφαλίσετε ότι οι μελλοντικοί Συντονιστές/Διαχειριστές δεν θα έχουν την δυνατότητα να γίνουν ελέφαντες σου φαίνεται επίθεση? Βρε παιδιά, ότι κάνουμε έχει αντίκτυπο και για το μέλλον του Δικτύου.Μην βλέπετε στο πολύ κοντινό μελλον...δείτε και παρακάτω.

----------


## nkladakis

> Μεγάλη υποκρισία εδώ μέσα, και πάνω από όλα η τσέπη μας. Θλίβομαι που το επιβεβαιώνω προς τον ευατό μου για ακόμα μία φορά.
> .


Δεν είναι "πάνω από όλα η τσέπη μας" εγώ συγκεκριμένα έχω εξοπλισμό να στήσω και άλλο κόμβο. Συζητάμε για τους ανθρώπους με περιορισμένο budget που θέλουν να βελτιώσουν τον κόμβο τους να δοκιμάσουν νεες τεχνολογίες κλπ. Και πάνω από όλα συζητάμε για υπέρβαση αρμοδιοτήτων.

----------


## blizardbill

> Όποιος έχει να πρωτάξει ένα αντεπιχείρημα ας το κάνει, και ας σταματήσουν οι φωνές....


Και το τι είναι επιχείρημα και τι όχι θα το κρίνετε εσείς, όπως κρίνατε ότι οι κανονισμοί του forum επέβαλαν να καταργηθούν οι ομαδικές…

Για εμένα, αν είχες δυνατά επιχειρήματα θα τα έλεγες, και ταυτόχρονα θα έκανες μια ψηφοφορία για να παρθεί σωστά η απόφαση σε ένα τόσο σοβαρό θέμα του forum.
Δεν είναι σωστό να βάζετε τις ψήφους στο τσεπάκι σας , και δεν θα έπρεπε να ήσασταν απόλυτοι άρχοντες του forum για ένα χρόνο…
Θα έπρεπε για κάποια θέματα να συμπορευόσασταν υποχρεωτικά με την κοινή γνώμη.

ΥΓ
Το "free willy" βγάλτο σε παρακαλώ... ξεφεύγει από τα όρια του κακού χιούμορ, και ίσως εμπλέκει υποτιμητικά άτομο που δεν μπορεί να απαντήσει.

----------


## ok_computer

Ξαναλεμε το προβλημα δεν ειναι αυτο που πανε αλλοιωσουν οι mods.
Ειναι:
1. Ifaistos




> Εμένα το βασικότερο ερώτημα δεν είναι αν θα κάνουμε, που και πως ομαδικές αλλά με ποιο δικαίωμα οι moderators αποφάσισαν για ενα τέτοιο θέμα που επιρεάζει όχι μόνο την λειτουργία του forum αλλά τόσο το Δίκτυο όσο και τον Σύλλογο
> Το αποφάσιαν μάλιστα χωρίς καν να ερωτηθούν ούτε τα μέλη του Συλλόγου (που για εμένα έχουν και την αρμοδιότητα) , ούτε τα μέλη του forum (οι "γνωστοί" voters)!
> 
> Θεωρώ ότι καμιά αρμοδιότητα δεν είχαν να αποφασίσουν για αυτό το θέμα, μια και ξεφεύγει πολύ πέρα από τα όρια της ένοιας "moderation".
> Και μην πει κάποιος για τα thread που είχαν ανοίξει εδώ και λίγο καιρό και κανείς σχεδόν ασχολήθηκε μαζί τους, γιατί αυτά είχαν ανοίξει σαν "συζητήσεις" και δεν είχαν καμία σχέση με την πολιτική που θα ακολουθηθεί.
> 
> ΟΙ MODERATORS ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΝΑ ΟΡΙΣΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΘΕΙ ΣΤΟ FORUM
> 
> Σε αυτή τη φάση θα παρακαλέσω να ανακληθεί ΑΜΕΣΑ η απόφαση, και επανέλθουν στα καθήκοντα που τους εκλέξαμε δηλ το moderation των χρηστών.


2.ειναι οτι κανατε κρυφη μια δημοσκοπηση που δεν ειχατε κανενα δικαιωμα να την κανατε. Με το ελεεινο επιχειρημα οτι προδιαθετει και οτι προσβαλει τους ορους χρησεις. Οι οποιοι οροι εγιναν απο τους ιδιους mods.
Και μαλιστα αντι να προβειται σε μια κινηση να αμβληνετε την κατασταση, τα αφηνετε οπως ειναι και λετε οτι λεμε τα ιδια και τα ιδια. Εμ βεβαια ,αφου το προβλημα παραμενει....

*Πρεπει να ανοιχτουν και η δημοσκοπηση και οι ομαδικες...*

και πρεπει να μπει στο μυαλο καποιων οτι το moderation δεν ειναι το forum αλλα το εξυπηρετει. 

Τελος θεωρω το moderation βαναυσο σε καθε ουσιαστικο διαλογο αφου με το πρωτο αρνητικο λογο ,θεωρειται οτι πλητει την οποια εξουσια και παει στα off topic με αποτελεσμα να χανεται η ροη του διαλογου και να απαξιωνεται η συνεχεια του.

οπως εγραψα:




> Απο την αλλη τι σημασια εχει τι εννοω ,αφου οτι πω πια ,σε οποιο thread και να παρω μερος βλεπω να διαγραφονται,να απομακρυνονται,να γινονται edit, να αλλοιωνεται το περιεχομενο δηλαδη των ποστς.
> Μαλιστα οι mods δεν εχουν καπια τυπικη υποχρεωση, δεν υπευθυνοι σε κανεναν. Για παραδειγμα κανουν edit το μηνυμα σου και δεν φαινεται πουθενα. Στο γραφουν αμα λαχει.
> Ολα ειναι προαιρετικα για αυτους..
> 
> Τοσο ελεγχομενη εχει γινει η ανταλλαγη μηνυματων που πραγματικα μου θυμιζει πραγματα που δεν θα πρεπε.
> 
> Μην το παρει ουτε ενας προσωπικα. Μαλλον φταιει η τοση υπερ-ελευθερια κινησεων της ιδιοτητας του mod τελικα παρα τα ατομα...

----------


## nantito

Βασίλη, λυπάμαι που το λέω, αλλά έχεις διαβάσει τους κανόνες; There is nothing more, nothing less...

----------


## nkladakis

εδω http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10524 γράφουν


> 6. Υπογραφές μελών 
> a. Δεν επιτρέπονται banners στις υπογραφές. 
> 
> b. Δεν επιτρέπονται links που οδηγούν σε εμπορικά site ή σε προσωπικά site που διακινούν προϊόντα έναντι χρηματικής αμοιβής


Και ο Αχιλλέας έχει στην υπογραφή του λινκ που οδηγεί σε δεκάδες εμπορικά site.  ::  
Διαφωνεί με τους υπόλοιπους?

----------


## ok_computer

τι ερωτηση ειναι αν τους εχω διαβασει; Η απαντηση ειναι ναι.
Και μαλιστα τους βιωνω !!! 

Τι να πω; Δεν φαινεται να ειμαι ο εξωγηινος της υποθεσης....

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

> Θα έπρεπε να ντρέπεσε για όλα αυτά που μας έχει σήρει εδώ μέσα, ....
> *Μεγάλη υποκρισία εδώ μέσα*, και πάνω από όλα η τσέπη μας. Θλίβομαι που το επιβεβαιώνω προς τον ευατό μου για ακόμα μία φορά.





> εδω http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10524 γράφουνΠαράθεση: 
> 6. Υπογραφές μελών 
> a. Δεν επιτρέπονται banners στις υπογραφές. 
> 
> b. *Δεν επιτρέπονται links που οδηγούν σε εμπορικά site* ή σε προσωπικά site που διακινούν προϊόντα έναντι χρηματικής αμοιβής 
> 
> Και ο Αχιλλέας έχει στην υπογραφή του λινκ που οδηγεί σε δεκάδες εμπορικά site. 
> Διαφωνεί με τους υπόλοιπους?


  ::   ::   ::  
Βρείτε τα με τους εαυτούς σας πρώτα και μετά ελάτε να εκφέρετε προτάσεις

----------


## blizardbill

> Βασίλη, λυπάμαι που το λέω, αλλά έχεις διαβάσει τους κανόνες; There is nothing more, nothing less...


Εννοείς τους κανόνες που έφτιαξαν οι ίδιοι οι mod λίγες μέρες πριν, ή αυτούς που ψηφίσαμε έμεις?
( θα ήθελα να ήξερα σε ποιους αναφέρεσαι με τέτοιο τρόπο)

----------


## ngia

> Το φόρουμ δεν είναι μόνο "free willy" που ασχολήσε εσύ, είναι και άλλα πράγματα, και όπως εσύ μας κατηγορείς ότι καταπατήσαμε και ξεχηλώσαμε τους όρους χρήσης χωρίς καν να κάνεις ένα quote για να δείξεις τι καταπατήσαμε, έτσι και εγώ θα σε κατηγορήσω για υποκρισία, αφού δεν βλέπω να έχεις ενδιαφέρον για κάτι τεχνικό, αλλά μόνο για κριτική....





> Είμαι υποκριτής λοιπόν.... και οι όροι χρήσης σου δίνουν το δικαίωμα να με λες έτσι χωρίς ξεχείλωμα έ?
> Εγώ δυστυχώς δεν ξερώ αν μπορώ να σου πώ γιατί ακριβώς μου φαίνεσαι και εσύ υποκριτής, γιατί νομίζω θα κινδυνέψω με ban..


ΚΑΤ, ΚΑΤ ...

Συνήθως οι ηθοποιοί τσακώνονται για το ποιος έχει μεγαλύτερη υποκριτική ικανότητα αλλα εδώ βλέπω το ανάποδο.
Δυστυχώς ρόλος υπάρχει μόνο ένας. Τι λέτε κύριοι να αφήσουμε το κοινό να αποφασίσει;
Οντισιον δε θα χρειαστεί άλλη.

----------


## xaotikos

Ρε σεις για ηρεμήστε λίγο. Με σκοπό μόνο και μόνο να μας τα χώσετε πετάτε ότι νάναι. 

@ok_computer οι όροι που φωνάζεις ότι δεν σου αρέσουν και τους φτιάξαμε εμείς έχουν ψηφιστεί από το forum και όχι από εμάς. Οπότε μην το συνεχίζεις.

@nkladakis Νίκο η υπογραφή του Αχιλλέα δεν οδηγεί σε εμπορικό site ούτε σε site που εμπορεύεται προϊόντα. Οδηγεί σε μια σελίδα που ο καθένας μπορεί να βάλει link. Αν το θεωρείς εμπορικό μπορώ να σου βγάλω εμπορικό και όλο το forum του AWMN *χαλαρά* με την ίδια λογική.

Μην τα ξεχειλώνουμε λοιπόν για να επιτεθούμε.

@ΟΛΟΥΣ: *ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΝΑ ΧΑΛΑΡΩΣΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΕΤΕ ΗΡΕΜΑ?*.

----------


## ok_computer

xaotiikos :

Εγω μιλησα οτι δεν μου αρεσουν οι οροι αυτοι καθ αυτοι και ουτε ειπα οτι τους φτιαξατε εσεις. Ειπα οτι δεν μου αρεσει το παρων status quo ως προς το moderation. 

Οτι δεν δουλευει σωστα. Ειναι σχολιο ,δεν ειναι επιθεση, το κανω για να δομηθει καλυτερα το forum ,να μας εξυπηρετει καλυτερα ολους μας.
Βλεπω μια παρατυπια και θελω να την εκφρασω ,οκ;

----------


## xaotikos

> Με το ελεεινο επιχειρημα οτι προδιαθετει και οτι προσβαλει τους ορους χρησεις. Οι οποιοι οροι εγιναν απο τους ιδιους mods.


Βασίλη ok φυσικά και μπορείς να πεις κάτι που δεν βλέπεις σωστό. Απλά ο τρόπος που το έκανες παραπάνω είναι επιθετικός.

----------


## nkladakis

> @nkladakis Νίκο η υπογραφή του Αχιλλέα δεν οδηγεί σε εμπορικό site ούτε σε site που εμπορεύεται προϊόντα. Οδηγεί σε μια σελίδα που ο καθένας μπορεί να βάλει link. Αν το θεωρείς εμπορικό μπορώ να σου βγάλω εμπορικό και όλο το forum του AWMN *χαλαρά* με την ίδια λογική.
> Μην τα ξεχειλώνουμε λοιπόν για να επιτεθούμε.


Τι να πω? Με αποστόμωσες  ::

----------


## ok_computer

αφου ειναι εμπορικο ολο το site με την ιδια λογικη τοτε μπορουμε να βαλουμε ομαδικες και παντου.
Αρα που ειναι το προβλημα;

Νατη βρεθηκε η λυση.

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nkladakis

> αφου ειναι εμπορικο ολο το site με την ιδια λογικη τοτε μπορουμε να βαλουμε ομαδικες και παντου.
> Αρα που ειναι το προβλημα;
> 
> Νατη βρεθηκε η λυση.


  ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

Το δούλεμα φτάνει για μένα χόρτασα. Από εδώ και πέρα συζητήστε το θέμα με τους άλλους ή και μεταξύ σας αφού την βρίσκετε.

----------


## mindfox

Νίκο Κλαδάκη, θα περίμενα περισσότερη σοβαρότητα σχετικά με το θέμα, ειδικά λόγω της θέσης σου στο ΔΣ. Ελπίζω να μην σε αντιπροσωπεύει το τελευταίο σου post και να ήταν μια βιαστική κίνηση την οποία δεν σκέφτηκες σωστά.

@όσους απάντησαν στον Xaotiko με τόσο απτά επιχειρήματα.
Μπράβο σας παιδιά για τη δουλειά και το τρέξιμο που κάνατε, να βρείτε λύση στο "πρόβλημα που έχουν δημιουργήσει οι moderators".
Δείχνει το πόσο έχετε αντιληφθεί την σοβαρότητα του θέματος, το πόσο ενδιαφέρεστε για το καλό του δικτύου (αφού τόσο χρόνο αφιερώσατε για να συγκεντρώσετε στοιχεία και αποδείξεις, καθώς και να προτείνεται λύσεις που θα βγάλουν το forum από το "τέλμα" στο οποίο έχει εισέλθει).

Υ.Γ. Γνωρίζοντας ότι θα κατηγορηθώ ότι ειρωνεύτηκα τους συνομιλητές μου, θα ήθελα να δηλώσω ότι ο σκοπός μου δεν ήταν η ειρωνία, ήταν η γλαφυρή απεικόνιση της αλήθειας

----------


## enaon

> Υ.Γ. Γνωρίζοντας ότι θα κατηγορηθώ ότι ειρωνεύτηκα τους συνομιλητές μου, θα ήθελα να δηλώσω ότι ο σκοπός μου δεν ήταν η ειρωνία, ήταν η γλαφυρή απεικόνιση της αλήθειας


Αν θέλουν και άλλοι να ειρωνευτούν κάποιον, μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν την αιτιολόγηση σου αυτούσια, ή πρέπει να δημιουργήσει ο κάθε ένας την δική του;

----------


## blizardbill

> (αφού τόσο χρόνο αφιερώσατε για να συγκεντρώσετε στοιχεία και αποδείξεις, καθώς και να προτείνεται λύσεις που θα βγάλουν το forum από το "τέλμα" στο οποίο έχει εισέλθει).


Συγνώμη, αλλά εσύ βλέπεις πως το πρόβλημά μας είναι στο να προτείνουμε λύσεις???
Το πρόβλημά είναι ότι κάποιοι δεν δέχονται λύσεις και αποφασίζουν για όλους μας.
Αν ζητάγανε λύσεις θα φαινότανε, και θα τις βρίσκανε και μόνοι τους...

----------


## nantito

Άσχετο με την συνέχεια των μηνυμάτων (=δεν πάει ως απάντηση στον από πάνω) ΔΙΑΚΡΙΝΩ λέω ΔΙΑΚΡΙΝΩ ότι κάποιοι ψειρίζουν κανόνες και ψάχνουν λεπτομέρεις για να έχουν λένε... ΔΙΑΚΡΙΝΩ λέω ότι αυτοί θα εκπέσουν στα μάτια πολύ κόσμου όταν τους πάρει χαμπάρι... 

Επειδή τους αγαπάω αυτούς για αυτό και τους συμβουλέυω...  ::  

Προσέξτε γιατί θα γίνετε ρεζίλι, και δεν θα το θελα...

----------


## blizardbill

Καλή συμβουλή...ας ασχοληθούμε όλοι μόνο με τα πολύ χοντρά...  ::

----------


## mindfox

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mindfox
> 
> Υ.Γ. Γνωρίζοντας ότι θα κατηγορηθώ ότι ειρωνεύτηκα τους συνομιλητές μου, θα ήθελα να δηλώσω ότι ο σκοπός μου δεν ήταν η ειρωνία, ήταν η γλαφυρή απεικόνιση της αλήθειας
> 
> 
> Αν θέλουν και άλλοι να ειρωνευτούν κάποιον, μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν την αιτιολόγηση σου αυτούσια, ή πρέπει να δημιουργήσει ο κάθε ένας την δική του;


Όχι. Διότι ξεκινάς με σκοπό την ειρωνία, είναι απλό.

Εγώ είπα ότι θα κατηγορηθώ για ειρωνία και ξεκαθαρίζω.

Όταν μπορέσεις να μου αποδείξεις ότι ειρωνεύτηκα, τότε να ακολουθηθεί η διαδικασία που προβλέπεται...

----------


## DVD_GR

παρατηρω οτι συνεχιζεται να μην ανοιγεται η δημοσκοπηση εις αντιθεση της αρχικης της επιθυμιας του συγγραφεα της..και απορω αν ηδη ξερουν οι mod το αποτελεσμα και αν μπορουν να το αλλαξουν?

----------


## xaotikos

> παρατηρω οτι συνεχιζεται να μην ανοιγεται η δημοσκοπηση εις αντιθεση της αρχικης της επιθυμιας του συγγραφεα της..και απορω αν ηδη ξερουν οι mod το αποτελεσμα και αν μπορουν να το αλλαξουν?


Οι mods όχι. Αυτοί που σε κάποιες παλιότερες εκδόσεις του phpbb είχαν την δυνατότητα (για αυτήν που έχουμε τώρα δεν ξέρω) ήταν οι admins

----------


## nkladakis

θα εμφανιστεί ποτέ αυτή η ψηφοφορία? ή θα εξαφανιστεί?

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Μάλλον περίμενουν με την κοπή της βασιλλόπιτας να την εμφανίσουν

----------


## sotiris

> θα εμφανιστεί ποτέ αυτή η ψηφοφορία? ή θα εξαφανιστεί?


οχι οτι εχει και καποια ιδιαιτερη σημασια,αλλα θα εμφανιστει οταν θα ληξει ο χρονος της....βλεπεις αυτη εμφανιζετε δεν ειναι σαν τα παραστατικα...

----------


## papashark

Ειρωνίες, χλευασμοί, επιθέσεις, υπονοούμενα.....

Εντάξη κερδίσατε, είμαι έτοιμος να πέσω στο επίπεδο σας.

Όταν θα δω σοβαρό πόστ, χωρίς προσωπικές επιθέσεις και ειρωνίες, που θα στέκετε στα επιχειρήματα και όχι στα πρόσωπα, που δεν θα χαρακτηρίζει ελλεϊνά τα επιχειρήματα μου προκειμένου να τα υποβιβάσει χωρίς να αντιπαρέρχετε κανένα επιχείρημα, τότε θα υπάρξει διάλογος, και τότε θα το ξανασυζητήσω.

Μέχρι τότε ειλικρινά λυπάμαι για την κατάντια αυτή.

----------


## blizardbill

Την συζήτηση και την απόφαση που θα προκύψει με ψηφοφορία από τα επιχειρήματα δέσμευσε να την ακολουθήσεις? 
Η μετά τα επιχειρήματα θα κάνετε ότι ακριβώς αποφασίσετε ?

----------


## sotiris

> Την συζήτηση και την απόφαση που θα προκύψει με ψηφοφορία από τα επιχειρήματα δέσμευσε να την ακολουθήσεις? 
> Η μετά τα επιχειρήματα θα κάνετε ότι ακριβώς έχετε αποφασίσει ?
> 
> Αυτό είναι ερώτηση, και επιχείρημα μαζί.


προσωπικα δεσμευομαι να ακολουθησω οποια αποφαση μου δωθει απο ενα δημοσιο φορεα,ειτε το ΣΔΟΕ, ειτε καποιον αλλον.
οποτε θελετε,με οποιον θελετε μαζι, ειμαι προθυμος να παμε μαζι στο ΣΔΟΕ ή οπου αλλου (επισημο φορεα) θελετε να ρωτησουμε, ή ακομα καλυτερα να τον φωναξει ο επομενος που θα κανει ομαδικη να τον ελεγξει αφου πιστευει οτι ειναι καθ'ολα νομιμος.

δεν δεσμευομαι για τιποτα αλλο.

----------


## nkladakis

είμαι ικανοποιημένος που ανοίξατε την ψηφοφορία. Αφαιρώ και εγώ την υπογραφή μου.  ::   ::

----------


## nkladakis

ωχ ξανάγινε κρυφή.  :: 
edit:τα αποτελέσματα είναι μέχρι αυτή την ώρα.
α.10
β.77
γ.18
δ.0

----------


## Tenorism

Καλα Κλαδάκη σε προλάβανε αγόρι μου...
Αφού την άνοιξαν και είδαν τον καταπέλτη από τα μέλη του φόρουμ την ξανακλείδωσαν.  ::   ::   ::  

ΑΙΣΧΟΣ, ΝΤΡΟΠΗ

----------


## mindfox

Μετά από επιτυχή προσπάθεια, η ψηφοφορία είναι πάλι ανοιχτή...

Δεν χάθηκε κανένα στοιχεία και μπορεί να συνεχιστεί κανονικά.

----------


## mindfox

> Καλα Κλαδάκη σε προλάβανε αγόρι μου...
> Αφού την άνοιξαν και είδαν τον καταπέλτη από τα μέλη του φόρουμ την ξανακλείδωσαν.    
> 
> ΑΙΣΧΟΣ, ΝΤΡΟΠΗ


Tenorism, από λάθος χειρισμούς δικούς μου ξαναέκλεισε.

Και φυσικά την ξανάνοιξα...

Οι παραπάνω χαρακτηρισμοί δεν είναι κάτι παραπάνω ή λιγότερο από τον χρήστη tenorism που έχεις καταφέρει να "χτίσεις" τον τελευταίο καιρό.

----------


## enaon

> Όταν μπορέσεις να μου αποδείξεις ότι ειρωνεύτηκα, τότε να ακολουθηθεί η διαδικασία που προβλέπεται...


Κώστα (αλεπόμυαλε), τώρα θέλω να σου μιλήσω όχι σαν Σωτήρης, αλλά σαν ένα σπουργίτι που ίπταται πάνω από την Αθήνα.

Ειρωνίες, χλευασμοί, επιθέσεις, υπονοούμενα..... © papa

Ντροπή!!! © mind

Εϊναι δυνατόν να προσπαθείς να επιβάλλεις τη γνώμη σου με τέτοιο τρόπο; © mind

Είδα μεγάλη κακία μέσα από τα περισσότερα μηνύματα. © mind

Δεν νομίζεις ότι το έχεις παρατραβήξει ? © papa

έτσι και εγώ θα σε κατηγορήσω για υποκρισία © papa

Μεγάλη υποκρισία εδώ μέσα, και πάνω από όλα η τσέπη μας. Θλίβομαι που το επιβεβαιώνω προς τον ευατό μου για ακόμα μία φορά. ©papa

Κρίμα, είμαστε μια παρέα (ή έτσι νομίζω τόσο καιρό; ) 
Μέχρι τώρα δεν φάνηκε κάτι τέτοιο. Φάνηκε μόνο μια ομάδα συγκεκριμένων ανθρώπων, οι οποίοι δεν νοιάζονται για τίποτα παραπάνω από το συμφέρον τους, με την αιτιολογία ότι ενδιαφέρονται για το συμφέρον (πάντα χρηματικό όμως) των άλλων. ©mind

Εντάξει κερδίσατε, είμαι έτοιμος να πέσω στο επίπεδο σας. © papa (χωρίς βέβαια να εννοεί κάτι για το επίπεδο μας, για καλό θα το λέει από μια άποψη) 

Έχεις γράψει 20 μηνύματα με τα ίδια και τα ίδια χωρίς ένα σοβαρό επιχείρημα παρά μία γενικότητα, δεν νομίζω καν να διάβασες τους όρους χρήσης. © papa

Υ.Γ. Γνωρίζοντας ότι θα κατηγορηθώ ότι ειρωνεύτηκα τους συνομιλητές μου, θα ήθελα να δηλώσω ότι ο σκοπός μου δεν ήταν η ειρωνεία, ήταν η γλαφυρή απεικόνιση της αλήθειας. © mindfox (παρόλο που αφού το γνώριζα, θα μπορούσα να μην πατήσω το κουμπάκι αποστολή βέβαια, αλλά δεν βαριέσαι.)
Αν πάραυτα υπέπεσα σε κάποιο παράπτωμα, θα προσπαθήσω να αντιγράφω πιο καλές εκφράσεις στο εξής..

Υ.Γ.2 Αν τίποτα κακό δεν βρήκες στο μήνυμα μου, μάλλον δεν μπορώ πράγματι να σου αποδείξω τίποτα. Αν ενοχλήθηκες λίγο όμως ..  ::

----------


## sotiris

> Καλα Κλαδάκη σε προλάβανε αγόρι μου...
> Αφού την άνοιξαν και είδαν τον καταπέλτη από τα μέλη του φόρουμ την ξανακλείδωσαν.    
> 
> ΑΙΣΧΟΣ, ΝΤΡΟΠΗ


δεν εχει καμια αξια (για μενα παντα) αυτη η ψηφοφορια, το τι θα με κανει να αλλαξω αποψη σχετικα με τις ομαδικες το λεω μερικα ποστ πιο πανω.

tenorism ποτε θα κανεις καμια ομαδικη?  ::  
ποτε θα στειλεις κανα λινκ με προσωπικη σελιδα να μπει στον οδηγο αγορας?
ποτε θα κανεις ,αμα θες, δικο σου οδηγο αγορας?
μηπως συμφωνεις και εσυ να γινονται οι ομαδικες απο τον συλλογο,αφου συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα,ειναι ο μονος που μπορει νομιμα να το κανει?

----------


## blizardbill

> προσωπικα δεσμευομαι να ακολουθησω οποια αποφαση μου δωθει απο ενα δημοσιο φορεα,ειτε το ΣΔΟΕ, ειτε καποιον αλλον.


Σωστό αυτό, αλλά μέχρι να ξεκαθαρίσει εντελώς η κατάσταση, θα πρέπει να επιτρέπεται τις ομαδικές με κάποιο τρόπο ...
Αλλιώς είναι σαν να λέτε ότι κάνετε ότι γουστάρετε, μέχρι να βεβαιωθεί πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας και βάση τελεσίδικου νόμου το τεράστιο άδικο που είχατε.

----------


## mindfox

Σωτήρη δεν ενοχλήθηκα

Προβληματίστηκα...

Πως ακριβώς μου αποδυκνύεις ότι ειρωνεύτηκα;
Εκτός αν απαντάς σε κάτι άλλο άσχετο από το quote, οπότε πρέπει πρώτα να με βάλεις στο θέμα και μετά να σου απαντήσω...

Αυτό που είδα είναι ενα ποτ-πουρι από γραφώμενα του papashark και του mindfox.
Ποιο ακριβώς είναι το μήνυμα που θες να περάσεις;

----------


## papashark

> Ποιο ακριβώς είναι το μήνυμα που θες να περάσεις;


Kώστα σε παρακαλώ, σταμάτα να απαντάς.

Δεν ασχολούνται με τα επιχειρήματα μας, αλλά πως θα μας μειώσουν, εδώ και πολλά μηνύματα.

----------


## enaon

Για να λες θες να καταλάβεις αλλά δεν μπορείς, έτσι Θάνε, μάλλον τα λέω μπερδεμένα. Ή έχω άδικο. 
Θα το ξαναδούμε στο μέλλον αν τύχει.

----------


## sotiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Tenorism
> 
> Όχι ψηφοφορία, γνωμοδότηση.
> Περισσότερο σαν φίμωμα φαίνεται. Σαφώς και πρόκειται για πραξικοπηματική και καταχρηστική ενέργεια των συντονιστών. Θα μπορούσαν να προτείνουν στα μέλη, να συζητήσουν και να ψηφίσουν.
> Αντ'αυτού αποφασίζουν και διατάζουν, τη στιγμή που οι ομαδικές είχαν παγώσει (αν και ο Papashark φρόντισε να χρησιμοποιήσει την ενότητα για να κάνει την τελευταία ομαδική).
> Και θέλετε να πείτε στον κόσμο ότι δεν βρωμάει η υπόθεση;
> Κανόνες θα μπορούσατε να θεσπίσετε αλλά προτιμάτε να "μετακομίσετε την ενότητα" και μάλιστα σε σελίδα που διαχειρίζεται ο Achille. Έχετε 12 μέρες που εκλεγήκατε και το πρώτο πράγμα που φροντίσατε να "τακτοποιήσετε δήθεν" είναι οι ομαδικές.
> Και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε, δείχνετε για άλλη μια φορά ειδικά οι Achille, Papashark ότι μόλις σας δωθεί κάποια αρμοδιότητα, γίνεστε μπάτσοι (με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται). Δεν νομίζω ότι συμμερίζονται πολλοί εδώ μέσα την άποψη που λέει ότι συντονιστές και διαχειριστές είναι εξουσία. Και κατά καιρούς οι Achille, Papashark έχουν δείξει να υιοθετούν αυτή ακριβώς την άποψη. Γι'αυτό και τα παρατράγουδα τώρα.
> Έχετε κάνει σοβαρό λάθος κύριοι συντονιστές και δυστυχώς ξεκινήσατε πάρα πολύ στραβά τη θητεία σας. 
> ...


μετα την συσταση προς τον χρηστη να αλλαξει μονος του τους προσβλητικους χαρακτηρισμους, και την αρνηση του οπως φαινετε μεχρι τωρα, θα θεσω το θεμα στους moderators.

----------


## DVD_GR

εγω λεω να το ληγουμε παιδια οσο συνεχιζει τοσο μαμιεται το θεμα,επειδη σας ειδα τους περισσοτερους πιστευω οτι απο κοντα θα λυνονταν οι διαφορες πιο εποικοδομητικα.Οσο για το αποτελεσμα η πλειοψηφια μιλησε,αν και ειναι φως φαναρι οτι η αναγκη των ομαδικων θα οδηγουσε τα πραγματα σε ιστοριες..παντως ενας απλος ελεγχος να γινεται στις ομαδικες και απο κει και περα τελος....κατανοω ολα αυτα που λετε ολοι οι mods (περι παραστατικων κτλπ...)αλλα η λυση ειναι απλη..ομαδικες με προσοχη και ο θεος βοηθος!

----------


## sotiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> προσωπικα δεσμευομαι να ακολουθησω οποια αποφαση μου δωθει απο ενα δημοσιο φορεα,ειτε το ΣΔΟΕ, ειτε καποιον αλλον.
> 
> 
> Σωστό αυτό, αλλά μέχρι να ξεκαθαρίσει εντελώς η κατάσταση, *θα πρέπει να επιτρέπεται τις ομαδικές με κάποιο τρόπο ...*
> Αλλιώς είναι σαν να λέτε ότι κάνετε ότι γουστάρετε, μέχρι να βεβαιωθεί πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας και βάση τελεσίδικου νόμου το τεράστιο άδικο που είχατε.


αρχικα χαιρομαι που συμφωνεις και εσυ οτι μονο ενας κρατικος φορεας θα μπορεσει να γνωμοδοτησει σχετικα με το θεμα.

αυτο καναμε,κανε ενα site και στειλε μας το url, ή φτιαξε δικο σου οδηγο αγορας, ή ψαξε και εσυ ωστε ο οδηγος αγορας του wiki να γεμισει με τα περισσοτερα μαγαζια (και οχι μονο) που υπαρχουν το συντομοτερο δυνατον.

----------


## Tenorism

Μετά απ'όλα αυτά νομίζω ότι ήρθε η ώρα να ζητήσουν συγγνώμη οι συντονιστές μας, να πάρουν πίσω τα μέτρα τους και να συνεχίσει η ζωή στη κοινότητά μας όπως και πριν, όμορφα και ωραία...  :: 


@Papashark
Αυτή η ιστορία με τα επιχειρήματα κάποτε θα πρέπει να λάβει τέλος. Υποτιμάς την νοημοσύνη μας, δεν το καταλαβαίνεις; Έχουμε βαρεθεί να εξηγούμε τα αυτονόητα. Τι άλλο πρέπει να σου πούμε για να καταλάβεις ότι θα έπρεπε να γίνει συζήτηση και ψηφοφορία πάνω στις *θέσεις σας* και όχι να αποφασίζετε κατ'αυτόν τον τρόπο; Δεν θα γινόταν όλη αυτή η φασαρία αν είχατε ακολουθήσει άλλο δρόμο... Φέρατε όλο τον κόσμο εναντίον σας. Και έστω ότι είναι Γνωμοδότηση και όχι Ψηφοφορία και ότι δεν είναι δεσμευτική για τους συντονιστές. Μια τέτοια διαφορά όμως, δεν σε δεσμεύει κάπου;

----------


## xaotikos

Αν και είπα ότι δεν ξανασυζητάω σε αυτό το topic θα ήθελα να αναφέρω ότι η ψηφοφορία αυτή όπως και οποιαδήποτε άλλη μη οργανωμένη, με άγνωστους συμμετέχοντες και ότι άλλο μπορεί να περιλαμβάνει έχει απλά χαρακτήρα σφυγμομέτρησης. 
Καμία απολύτως άλλη ιδιότητα δεν μπορεί να της αποδωθεί. 

Υ.Γ Ελπίζω να κρατήθηκα στο τεχνικό κομμάτι για το οποίο μόνο προσπαθώ να συμμετέχω σε αυτό το thread.

----------


## sotiris

> Οσο για το αποτελεσμα η πλειοψηφια μιλησε,αν και ειναι φως φαναρι οτι η αναγκη των ομαδικων θα οδηγουσε τα πραγματα σε ιστοριες..παντως ενας απλος ελεγχος να γινεται στις ομαδικες και απο κει και περα τελος....κατανοω ολα αυτα που λετε ολοι οι mods (περι παραστατικων κτλπ...)αλλα η λυση ειναι απλη..*ομαδικες με προσοχη και ο θεος βοηθος*!


θα μπορουσες εαν ηθελες να αναλαβεις (υπευθυνα και με νομιμο τροπο) την αποδοχη ολης της πιθανης ευθηνης απο τις ομαδικες για ολους...ετσι θα ησουν αυτοματως ο αγιος DVD_GR για ολους τους υπολοιπους που δεν θελουν να αναλαβουν την ευθυνη τους με την οργανωση των ομαδικων που κανουν (βαζωντας τες σε προσωπικο site), και προτιμουν να βαζουν το φορουμ σε κινδυνο.

----------


## nantito

Tenorism, Πιο φανερό ότι έχεις *ειδικό* πρόβλημα με τον χρήστη Papashark δεν γίνεται...

----------


## sotiris

> Μετά απ'όλα αυτά νομίζω ότι ήρθε η ώρα να ζητήσουν συγγνώμη οι συντονιστές μας, να πάρουν πίσω τα μέτρα τους και να συνεχίσει η ζωή στη κοινότητά μας όπως και πριν, όμορφα και ωραία...


κανε μου την χαρη σε παρακαλω και διαβασε τα δικα μου σχολια σχετικα με την δεσμευση που θα παρω για καποια αποφαση σχετικα με τις ομαδικες.(ειναι στην πισω σελιδα).
ελπιζω να συφωνεις και εσυ οπως και ο blizardbill.

εκτος αυτου θα χαρω πολυ να οργανωσεις μια ομαδικη (σε δικο σου χωρο/site) και να καλεσεις το ΣΔΟΕ να σε ελεγξει,ωστε να μας τριψεις στα μουτρα την θετικη του για σενα αποφαση....μεχρι να το κανεις αυτο θα μου επιτρεψεις να πω οτι και εσυ κρυβεσαι μεσα στην "ανωνυμια" του φορουμ, μεσα στο πληθος,προσπαθωντας να μην αναλαβεις τις (πιθανες) ευθυνες που θα εχει μια τεοια πραξη σου.

επισης, θα σου προτεινα να διαβασεις και να θελησεις *αμεσα* να κανεις edit ,αυτα που σου ειπα 2 φορες προηγουμενα.

----------


## Tenorism

> εκτος αυτου θα χαρω πολυ να οργανωσεις μια ομαδικη (σε δικο σου χωρο/site) και να καλεσεις το ΣΔΟΕ να σε ελεγξει,ωστε να μας τριψεις στα μουτρα την θετικη του για σενα αποφαση....μεχρι να το κανεις αυτο θα μου επιτρεψεις να πω οτι και εσυ κρυβεσαι μεσα στην "ανωνυμια" του φορουμ, μεσα στο πληθος,προσπαθωντας να μην αναλαβεις τις (πιθανες) ευθυνες που θα εχει μια τεοια πραξη σου.


Αν υπάρχει ένας άνθρωπος που θα καλούσε μόνος του το ΣΔΟΕ να τον ελέγξει θα ήθελα πραγματικά να τον γνωρίσω. Όσον αφορά ανωνυμίες στο forum και ότι κρύβομαι όπως και άλλοι κλπ, μάλλον την παρουσιάζεις υπερβολικά δραματική την κατάσταση




> επισης, θα σου προτεινα να διαβασεις και να θελησεις *αμεσα* να κανεις edit ,αυτα που σου ειπα 2 φορες προηγουμενα.


Αν μου υποδείξεις με τι συγκεκριμένα έχεις πρόβλημα ευχαρίστως να το συζητήσουμε.

Και επειδή βλέπω ότι δεν θα σταματήσει εδώ...
Καληνύχτα σας, καλή ξεκούραση και τα ξαναλέμε αύριο

----------


## DVD_GR

σωτηρη προφανως και καταλαβαινω τα λεγομενα σου.αλλα ξερεις οπως και εγω οτι δεν ειμαστε σαν να λεμε απατεωνες οταν κανουμε ομαδικες.πιστευω οτι γινομαστε υπερβολικοι,σιγουρα δεν δεν τηρηται το γραμμα του νομου αλλα μπορει να ειμαστε πιο νομιμοι απο χιλιαδες κοσμο τριγυρω μας.τελοσπαντων το θεμα ειναι να μην γινομαστε μαλλια κουβαρια,και ειναι πιο σημαντικο απο οτιδηποτε...απο κει και περα οντως οι mods μπορει να ειχαν καποιο δικιο αλλα η ολη ιστορια τουλαχιστον απο την πλευρα μου τους δινει αδικο.

----------


## blizardbill

> αρχικα χαιρομαι που συμφωνεις και εσυ οτι μονο ενας κρατικος φορεας θα μπορεσει να γνωμοδοτησει σχετικα με το θεμα.


Εγώ ΔΕΝ συμφωνώ ακριβώς, δεν θέλω να μπλέκουμε με το κράτος πολύ, μην κωλύσουμε και τίποτα...  :: 
Αλλά αν θές να πας και στον Άρειο πάγο για να καλύψεις όλες τις "φοβίες" σου για το θέμα, φυσικά θα το δεχτώ ώς σωστό.
Απλά να μην την πληρώσουμε εμείς μέχρι τότε, και να μην χαλάσεις την λειτουργία των ομαδικών μέχρι την τελεσίδικη απόφαση που αναμένεις.
(Δεν έχετε τουλάχιστον το ηθικό δικαίωμα, όπως πιστεύω, να κάνετε διαφορετικά, και αν δεν σας αρέσει η κατάσταση απλά πρέπει να παραιτηθείτε.)

Για εμένα λίγο συζήτηση θα ήταν αρκετή για να βρεθεί λύση στις ομαδικές..
Άντε και Κανάς δικηγόρος για 2-3 συμβουλές, ώστε να καλύψουμε κάποιους πιθανούς κινδύνους.

----------


## nantito

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> αρχικα χαιρομαι που συμφωνεις και εσυ οτι μονο ενας κρατικος φορεας θα μπορεσει να γνωμοδοτησει σχετικα με το θεμα.
> 
> 
> Εγώ ΔΕΝ συμφωνώ καθόλου, και όσο πιο μακριά από κρατικοεξαρτώμενες συμπεριφορές τόσο καλύτερα.
> Αλλά αν θές να πας στον Άρειο πάγο για να καλύψεις όλες τις "φοβίες" σου για το θέμα, φυσικά θα το δεχτώ ώς σωστό.
> Απλά να μην την πληρώσουμε εμείς μέχρι τότε, και να μην χαλάσεις την λειτουργία των ομαδικών μέχρι την τελεσίδικη απόφαση που αναμένεις.
> (Δεν έχετε τουλάχιστον το ηθικό δικαίωμα, όπως πιστεύω, να κάνετε διαφορετικά, και αν δεν σας αρέσει η κατάσταση απλά πρέπει να παραιτηθείτε.)
> ...


Να πληρωθούν και να γίνουν συμβουλές. Εμάς δεν είναι δουλειά μας. Και μέχρι να γίνουν πρέπει να καλύψουμε τον... πισινό όλων μας, έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## blizardbill

Όχι φυσικά... δεν σας δώσαμε τέτοιο δικαίωμα!!!
Αν τρέμετε για τους πισινούς σας σε βαθμό παράλυσης, και θέλετε κρατική γνωμοδότηση για να τους κουνήσετε, πρέπει να παραιτηθείτε και όχι να μας πάρετε με το ζόρι στο λαιμό σας.
Αλλά δεν είσαστε τέτοιοι άνθρωποι… και το είχατε «αποδείξει» πριν σας ψηφίσουμε νομίζω, για αυτό λέει και ο φίλος terrorist ότι βρωμάει κάπου το θέμα.

----------


## xaotikos

Μεταφέρθηκαν 2 μυνήματα εδώ.

----------


## nantito

> Όχι φυσικά... δεν σας δώσαμε τέτοιο δικαίωμα!!!
> Αν τρέμετε για τους πισινούς σας σε βαθμό παράλυσης, και θέλετε κρατική γνωμοδότηση για να τους κουνήσετε, πρέπει να παραιτηθείτε και όχι να μας πάρετε με το ζόρι στο λαιμό σας.
> Αλλά δεν είσαστε τέτοιοι άνθρωποι… και το είχατε «αποδείξει» πριν σας ψηφίσουμε νομίζω, για αυτό λέει και ο φίλος terrorist ότι βρωμάει κάπου το θέμα.


Όταν θα με τρέχουν θα έρθεις εσύ να βοηθήσεις; I bet not...

----------


## sotiris

*Tenorism*
ας γινεις εσυ το καλο παραδειγμα για ολους (αληθεια καπνιζεις? ::  ), δειχνωντας οτι κανεις δεν εχει να φοβαται τιποτα απο τις ομαδικες. 

σου ανεφερα τι πρεπει να κανεις edit.

*DVD_GR*
απατεωνες δεν ειμαστε γιατι ο ενας ξερει τον αλλον,και για αυτο τον εμπιστευετε και προχωραει το θεμα ετσι...ομως σε καποιον που δεν σε ξερει πως θα φανεις?

*blizardbill*
αμα μπλεκεις με το κρατος και εισαι αθωος δεν εχεις να φοβηθεις τιποτα,αμα εισαι ενοχος συνηθως κολλας ψειρες  ::  
*για μια τελευταια φορα σου ξαναλεω οτι δεν χαλασε σε τιποτα η λειτουργια του φορουμ,οι ομαδικες δεν σταματησαν,οποιος θελει μπορει να κανει στην σελιδα του*
εσυ λοιπον που δεν φοβασαι κανε μια ομαδικη σε δικο σου χωρο....γιατι δεν κανεις αληθεια?



> Αλλά δεν είσαστε τέτοιοι άνθρωποι… και το είχατε «αποδείξει» πριν σας ψηφίσουμε νομίζω, για αυτό λέει και ο φίλος *terrorist* ότι βρωμάει κάπου το θέμα


αυτο που βρωμαει ειναι οτι κανεις δεν οργανωνει μια ομαδικη σε δικο του χωρο

----------


## papashark

> @Papashark
> Αυτή η ιστορία με τα επιχειρήματα κάποτε θα πρέπει να λάβει τέλος. Υποτιμάς την νοημοσύνη μας, δεν το καταλαβαίνεις; Έχουμε βαρεθεί να εξηγούμε τα αυτονόητα. Τι άλλο πρέπει να σου πούμε για να καταλάβεις ότι θα έπρεπε να γίνει συζήτηση και ψηφοφορία πάνω στις *θέσεις σας* και όχι να αποφασίζετε κατ'αυτόν τον τρόπο; Δεν θα γινόταν όλη αυτή η φασαρία αν είχατε ακολουθήσει άλλο δρόμο... Φέρατε όλο τον κόσμο εναντίον σας. Και έστω ότι είναι Γνωμοδότηση και όχι Ψηφοφορία και ότι δεν είναι δεσμευτική για τους συντονιστές. Μια τέτοια διαφορά όμως, δεν σε δεσμεύει κάπου;


κακώς απευθήνεις σε εμένα μόνο τον λόγο.

Είμαστε 7 moderators και η απόφαση είναι ομόφωνη.

Αδιαφορό εάν όλος ο κόσμος είναι εναντίων μου όπως λες, ίσως και να είναι. Μπορεί το συμφέρον για την τσέπη όλων να είναι να γίνονται ομαδικές, αλλά όπως λέει και εδώ ο Ifaistos :




> Όπως μου εξήγησαν αυτές τις μέρες "τεχνικά" (δηλ από νομικής και λογιστικής πλευράς) μόνο ο Σύλλογος θα μπορούσε να οργανώση ομαδικές παραγγελείες χωρίς να έχει κανένας πρόβλημα.


Υπάρχουν νομικά προβλήματα, και εσείς ζητάτε να παρανομήσουμε, για το συμφέρον της τσέπης όλων μας. Ειδικά το να παρανομήσουμε για χρηματικό συμφέρον, σημαίνει δόλο, και θέλετε να παίξετε στα δικά μας κεφάλια.

Την θέση των περισσότερων από εμάς για τις ομαδικές την ξέρατε από πριν. Ας συνεχιστούν οι ομαδικές εκτός αυτού του φόρουμ, μέχρι να βρεθεί μία λύση, ή να υπάρχει υπεύθηνη απάντηση ότι δεν φέρουμε εμείς ευθήνη, από κάποιο νομικό ή αρμόδιο φορέα, αλλά μέχρι τότε, όσο να θέλει ο κόσμος τις ομαδικές αλλά και κάποιοι από εμάς, όσο και να είναι προς το βραχυπρόθεσμο οικονομικό συμφέρον του συνόλου, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα επιτρέψουμε να συνεχιστεί μια παρανομία η οποία εμπλέκει και εμάς. Ο εκάστοτε οργανωτής και οι αγοραστές συμμετέχουν με δική τους ευθήνη, εμείς ως moderators όμως μπλέχουμε ανεξαρτήτος της θελήσεως μας.


Λυπάμαι, αλλά δεν.........

....δεν θα παίξουμε τα κεφάλια μας αλλά και την τύχη του φόρουμ, για λίγα ευρώ οικονομίας......

----------


## blizardbill

> *για μια τελευταια φορα σου ξαναλεω οτι δεν χαλασε σε τιποτα η λειτουργια του φορουμ,οι ομαδικες δεν σταματησαν,οποιος θελει μπορει να κανει στην σελιδα του*


Για να το ξεκαθαρίσουμε... δεν σταματήσατε τις ομαδικές από παντού, αλλά τις απαγορέψατε από το forum, έτσι ?????
Δεν τις απαγορέψατε στο ΔΙΚΟ μας προσωπικό χώρο, αλλά ΜΟΝΟ στο forum του awmn, έτσι????
Κάνω κάπου λάθος? το ίδιο λέμε αλλά με άλλα λόγια?




> αυτο που βρωμαει ειναι οτι κανεις δεν οργανωνει μια ομαδικη σε δικο του χωρο


Τι ακριβώς εννοείς "δικό του χώρο" ?
O "δικός μας χώρος" πως είναι δυνατόν να αναπληρώσει το awmn forum, ώστε να γίνει πετυχημένη ομαδική?




> Την θέση των περισσότερων από εμάς για τις ομαδικές την ξέρατε από πριν.


Καταρχήν δεν την ξέραμε, και δώστε στοιχεία της προεκλογικής εκστρατείας που δηλώσατε ότι θα κάνετε αυτό το πράγμα.
Δεύτερον , δεν έχετε το ηθικό δικαίωμα να κάνετε ότι γουστάρετε.

Το forum θεωρητικά δεν σας ανήκει 100%, και δεν μπορεί να παίρνεται όλες τις αποφάσεις
Τις πολύ σοβαρές πρέπει να τις παίρνουμε εμείς, και αν δεν αρέσουν παραιτείστε ή το παλεύεται δημοκρατικά.

----------


## nantito

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> *για μια τελευταια φορα σου ξαναλεω οτι δεν χαλασε σε τιποτα η λειτουργια του φορουμ,οι ομαδικες δεν σταματησαν,οποιος θελει μπορει να κανει στην σελιδα του*
> 
> 
> Για να το ξεκαθαρίσουμε... δεν σταματήσατε τις ομαδικές, αλλά τις απαγορέψατε , έτσι ?????
> Δεν τις απαγορέψατε στο ΔΙΚΟ μας χώρο, αλλά ΜΟΝΟ στο forum του awmn, έτσι????
> Κάνω κάπου λάθος? το ίδιο λέμε αλλά με άλλα λόγια?
> 
> ...


Ακαταλαβίστικο μήνυμα. Εκφράσου με άλλα λόγια...

----------


## racer

Εγω αναροτιέμαι: πόσοι απο τους 80 που ψίφησαν 'ΝΑΙ' είναι διατεθημένοι να πλιρώσουνε το μεριδιο του προστήμου που τους αναλογεί άμα τους κάνει τσακοτούς το ΣΔΟΕ ??? Εμπρός, όποιος είναι άντρας ας απαντήσει επόνυμα περα απο μυστηκές ψηφοφορείες και αλες αερολογείες ...

----------


## blizardbill

Αυτό είναι ενδιαφέρον θέμα συζήτησης.
(κάποια στήριξη πρέπει να υπάρχει πάντα, σε ότι απρόβλεπτο)
Εγώ όμως προτιμώ βασικά να παραιτηθούν οι mod που έχουν τεράστιο πρόβλημα με τις ομαδικές .
Το ίδιο και για όποιους μας ζητήσουν στο μέλλον οτιδήποτε άλλο παράλογο, ή γενικά αντίθετο με βασικά πράγματα που θέλουμε.
Έχει γεμίσει η Ελλάδα με ομαδικές παραγγελίες μέσο ιντερνετ, (ακόμα και στο myphone που αντιγράψαμε τόσα πράγματα), και εμείς που δεν θα έπρεπε να είχαμε κανένα πρόβλημα και βρούμε την άκρη, μας κολίσανε με το ζόρι !!! .

@Nantito
To διόρθωσα…
Ρώτησα αν αυτό που έγραψα με δικά μου λόγια, ήταν το ίδιο με αυτό που ήθελε να πει ο Sotiris, γιατί νομίζω το είχε εκφράσει με τρόπο που άλλαζε λίγο το νόημα.

----------


## acoul

Αυτό που με θλίβει είναι η έλλειψη κοινωνικής ευαισθησίας και συμμετοχής από όλους αυτούς τους 100+ που έλαβαν μέρος στην ψηφοφορία αλλά δεν μπήκαν στον κόπο να τεκμηριώσουν την γνώμη τους στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα.

Αυτή η στάση έχει μια δόση αδιαφορίας, απάθειας, περιφρόνησης και έλλειψης κοινωνικής παιδείας και ευαισθησίας... αυτό το συμπέρασμα, αν ισχύει, είναι πραγματικά θλιβερό !!

Ένας δάσκαλος μου κάποτε έλεγε λόγο του ότι η Ελλάδα πέρασε πολλούς πολέμους, όλοι οι γενναίοι και ήρωες σκοτώθηκαν, αφήνοντας πίσω εν ζωή τους λιγότερο γενναίους... για αυτό ίσως πλέον να είμαστε μια χώρα που αποτελείται από ανθρώπους που αφήνουν άλλους να βγάζουν το φίδι από την τρύπα: it makes sence !!

Μερικές πρωινές σκέψεις... καλή εβδομάδα, η τελευταία του 2004 !!

----------


## ngia

Στο σημερινό επεισόδιο της σειράς μας "*The Dukes of the awmn*":

Ο ρόσκο αποφασίζει ότι αρκετά τον εκμεταλεύτηκε ο Boss Hogg. Αποφασίζει λοιπόν να βάλει λίγη *τάξη* στο awmncity. Καταρχήν αλλάζει το όνομα του χωριού σε roskocity και το όνομα της σειράς σε "*The sheriffs of the awmn*".

....σκηνή πρώτη.....
ντέπιουτις#1
-_Πρέπει να σταματήσει το παράνομο εμπόριο μαναβικών στο χωριό μας. Δε μπορεί ο καθένας να πάρνει το αγροτικό του και να το φορτώνει από τα γειτονικά χωριά και να 'ρχεται να το μοιράζει εδώ._

ντέπιουτις#2
-_Σωστά πρέπει να ζήσουν και τα εγχώρια μπακάλικα_

ντέπιουτις#3
-_Ωραία το συμφωνήσαμε λοιπόν, πάμε να το ανακοινώσουμε.._

.....σκηνή δεύτερη.....

ντέπιουτις#4 
-_Η αρχές προστασίας πολίτη και καταναλωτή έκριναν και αποφάσισαν ότι οι ομαδικές παραγγελίες οπωροκηπευτικών παραβιάζουν τους όρους χρήσης του χωριού._ 

couper
-_και από που θα πέρνουμε τα φρούτα που τόσο μας αρέσουν;_

ντέπιουτις#2
-_Έχουμε αναρτήσει λίστα έξω από τη φυλακή με τα λαχανικά και που μπορείτε να τα προμηθευτείτε. Όποιος θέλει μπορεί να συμπληρώσει τη λίστα._

ντούπερ
-_Δεν έχετε το δικαίωμα να αποφασίζεται για μας_

ντέπιουτις#2
-_Εάν θες να μιλήσεις για υπέρβαση καθήκοντος συντονιστών, θα σε παρακαλέσω να το κάνεις τεκμιριωμένα, και όχι δια της βοής._

Ακολουθεί πανικός με το πλήθος να περικυκλώνει τη φυλακή και να εκσφεντονίζει ντομάτες, στέλλες, και φίντερ στέλιου.

ντέπιουτις#3
-Ξέρουμε, δεν κάνουμε του κεφαλιού μας, έχουμε δει με τα ματάκια μας, έχουμε αποδείξεις για αυτό.

τενόπερ
-_πρόκειται για πραξικοπηματική και καταχρηστική ενέργεια των σερίφηδων_

ντέπιουτις#4
-_Θεωρώ το παραπάνω άκρως προσβλητικό και επιθετικό προς τους σερίφηδες. Σου κρούω τον κώδωνα !!_

κλαδούπερ
-_Ανοίξτε την πόρτα τώρα_

ντέπιουτις#5
-_Θα σε παρακαλέσω να ανακαλέσεις, ειδάλλως την επόμενη φορά δεν θα μπορώ να δείξω την ανάλογη επιείκια_ 

ντέπιουτις#4
-_Βλέπω μεγάλη κακία μέσα σας_

UncleMauve
_Πρέπει τις ομαδικές να τις φυλάμε για μαναβικά που είτε δεν βρίσκουμε καθόλου εδώ, είτε μας τον πιάνουνε, όπως π.χ τα μισκάκια βρυξελλών._

ντέπιουτις#2
-_Χαίρομαι που συμφωνείς μαζί μου_

.....σκηνή τρίτη.....

Χωρικοί από τα γύρω χωριά έχουν μαζευτεί στο έμπα του χωριού και παρακολουθούν, ενώ ο κλαδούπερ κόβει εισητίρια.

.....σκηνή τέταρτη.....

ντέπιουτις#4
-_Αφεντικό έχουμε κοινό εε, γίναμε γνωστοί, ανησυχώ αν θα μας φτάσουν οι προμήθειες μόνο, μήπως το παρακάναμε;_ 

ντέπιουτις#2
-_καμία ανησυχία, όλα βαίνουν καλώς, μια ομάδα είναι χωρίς επιχειρήματα που κοιτά πως θα βρει φθηνότερα το αγγουράκι της_

----------


## RF

Σε ερώτηση που έθεσα σε φοροτεχνικό μου είπε τα εξής¨
1. Δεν υπάρχει υποχρέωση έναρξης επαγγέλματος ή έκδοσης παραστατικών αν δεν υπάρχει κέρδος.
2. Δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός στην αγορά αγαθών για ιδία χρήση.

Επειδή ισχύει το τεκμήριο της αθωότητας δηλαδή όλοι είναι αθώοι μέχρι αποδείξεως του αντιθέτου θα πρέπει να επιτραπούν οι ομαδικές.
Εάν υποπέσει στην αντίληψή σας η *ΠΑΡΑΜΙΚΡΗ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΙΑ* (κέρδος, υποτιμολογήσεις κτλ.) στη διεξαγωγή ομαδικής τότε να τη διακόψετε και να καταγγείλετε το περιστατικό στις αρμόδιες αρχές.
Η προληπτική καταστολή είναι απαράδεκτη.
Με τη λογική σας θα πρέπει να απαγορεύσετε και τις αγγελίες γιατί εάν κάποιο αντικείμενο που πωλείται είναι κλεμμένο θα σας κατηγορήσουν για συνέργεια σε κλεπταποδοχή, διακίνηση προιόντων εγκλήματος, σύσταση συμμορίας κτλ.

----------


## mindfox

> Σε ερώτηση που έθεσα σε φοροτεχνικό μου είπε τα εξής¨
> 1. Δεν υπάρχει υποχρέωση έναρξης επαγγέλματος ή έκδοσης παραστατικών αν δεν υπάρχει κέρδος.
> 2. Δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός στην αγορά αγαθών για ιδία χρήση.
> 
> Επειδή ισχύει το τεκμήριο της αθωότητας δηλαδή όλοι είναι αθώοι μέχρι αποδείξεως του αντιθέτου θα πρέπει να επιτραπούν οι ομαδικές.
> Εάν υποπέσει στην αντίληψή σας η *ΠΑΡΑΜΙΚΡΗ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΙΑ* (κέρδος, υποτιμολογήσεις κτλ.) στη διεξαγωγή ομαδικής τότε να τη διακόψετε και να καταγγείλετε το περιστατικό στις αρμόδιες αρχές.
> Η προληπτική καταστολή είναι απαράδεκτη.
> Με τη λογική σας θα πρέπει να απαγορεύσετε και τις αγγελίες γιατί εάν κάποιο αντικείμενο που πωλείται είναι κλεμμένο θα σας κατηγορήσουν για συνέργεια σε κλεπταποδοχή, διακίνηση προιόντων εγκλήματος, σύσταση συμμορίας κτλ.


Τι σημαίνει κέρδος και πως το ορίζεις; Με βάση την τιμή αγοράς; Με βάση την τιμή αγοράς + όποια έξοδα; Και αν ναι, πως τα καθορίζεις αυτά τα έξοδα (και πως τα αποδεικνύεις)

Μπορείς να ερμηνεύσεις την φράση "ίδια χρήση";
Ίδια χρήση ως προς ποιόν; Αυτόν που τα αγόρασε; Άλλων; Και αν ναι, ποιοι είναι οι άλλοι και πως το απέκτησαν; Είναι δηλαδή δικό τους και κάνουν ίδια χρήση;

Πως μπορεί να διακοπεί μια ομαδική, αφού ήδη έχει γίνει η καταβολή των χρημάτων; Και από που θα γίνει αυτή η διασταύρωση όταν δεν υπάρχει νόμιμος τρόπος να αναγκαστεί ο διοργανωτής να επιδείξει τα παραστατικά όταν αυτά του ζητηθούν;
Εδώ δεν είναι θέμα μόνο φοροτεχνικού, αλλά και δικηγόρου όπως καταλαβαίνεις. Δεν είναι απλό το θέμα, πιστεύω πως χρειάζεται ομάδα ειδικών να γνωμοδοτήσει σχετικά με αυτό.
Ο Στέλιος (Ifaistos) που έχει αυτούς τους πόρους και από ότι είπε τους έχει ήδη ζητήσει τη γνώμη τους και έχει λάβει κάποια συμπεράσματα που έβγαλαν, ας μας τα πει συγκεκριμένα (αν φυσικά θέλει ή μπορεί, δεν μπορώ να αναγκάσω κανέναν), να δούμε κι εμείς (όλοι) που στεκόμαστε αυτή τη στιγμή.

----------


## ggeorgan

Για να διευκολυνθεί η συζήτηση, δηλώνω ότι είμαι πρόθυμος να καταβάλω, όχι μόνο το μερίδιό μου, αλλά και, αλληλεγγύως, το σύνολο προστίμων που τυχόν θα επέβαλε το ΣΔΟΕ ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη δημοσία αρχή με αιτιολογία την διεκπεραίωση ομαδικών αγορών μέσω του φόρουμ. Εννοείται ότι οι 80 που ψήφισαν υπέρ της συνεχίσεως των ομαδικών θα δηλώσουν πρόθυμοι να καταθέσουν ως μάρτυρες. Διευκρινίζω οτι δεν έχω συμμετάσχει σε καμμία ψηφοφορία που αφορά τις ομαδικές.
Όνομα, επώνυμό μου, ΑΦΜ και ΦΑΕΕ είναι στην διάθεση των administrators και moderators του forum. Το περιεχόμενο του παρόντος post το δίδω ενυπογράφως με όποιον τύπο συμβάσεως ή άλλον επιλέξουν οι ίδιοι στους ως άνω administrators και moderators του forum.

ΥΓ Καλύπτω και τα δικαστικά και δικηγορικά έξοδα, περιλαμβανομένων εξόδων εμπειρογνωμόνων, φοροτεχνικών, κλπ που τυχόν θα χρειασθεί να καταθέσουν σε δικαστήριο.
ΥΓ 2 Δεν καλύπτω περιπτώσεις κλεπταποδοχής ή μη καταβολής ΦΠΑ.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Η όλη ιστορία με την ψηφοφορία-γνωμοδότηση-γνωμοδώτηση είναι η εξής: από την στιγμή που τόσσα άτομα *επιθυμούν* να συνεχιστούν οι ομαδικές η νομική λύση για οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα μπορεί να υπάρχει να κλείνει προς την λογική αυτή. 

Ίσως με την προσθήκη κάποιου κειμένου στους Όρους Χρήσης να υπάρξει (αν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα) λύση, την οποία προσθήκη θα έχει *δουλευτεί* από ειδικούς και όχι από εμάς που με την λογική μας βάζουμε 1000 *υποθέσεις*...Το παν είναι ο *διάλογος* και η απόφαση από κοινού. 
Άλλωστε ένα *χόμπυ* κάνουμε, δεν είμαστε νομοθέτες ή δικηγόροι.

----------


## gormir

Αν η αγορά των ειδών γίνετε με απόδειξη λιανικής πώλησης τότε δεν τίθεται ζήτημα κέρδους αφού στην ουσία δεν γίνετε μεταπώληση των ειδών που αγοράστηκαν
γιατί η αγορά δεν έγινε σε ΑΦΜ εταιρίας και το ΦΠΑ αποδόθηκε από τον καταναλωτη . Στην ουσία είναι σαν να είπα στο φιλαράκι μου περνώντας από τα μαγαζιά να μου φέρει
το τάδε μπλουζάκι που είδα σε μια βιτρίνα . Αν αυτός το αγοράσει 10 ευρω και μου πει ότι έκανε 15 δεν φορολογικό παράπτωμα είναι εξαπάτηση και μάλιστα δεν διώκεται από
τον εισαγγελέα αυτεπάγγελτα παρά μόνο μετά από καταγγελία δικιά μου. Αν τώρα αυτός το αγοράσει με τιμολόγιο στην εταιρία του και στη συνεχεία μου το πουλήσει χωρίς 
παραστατικό τότε ναι υπάρχει φορολογική παράβαση. Σε περίπτωση μάλιστα πληρωμής με μετρητά το κατάστημα που μου πουλάει τα είδη δεν υποχρεούται να 
καταγράψει καν το oνομα μου (για την λιανική αναφέρομαι πάντα )
Επιβεβαίωσα αυτά που σας αναφέρω έχοντας μιλήσει με φοροτεχνικούς και λογιστές.
Ελπίζω να μην δημιουργήσω διαμάχες , να βοηθήσω ήθελα!!

----------


## RF

> Τι σημαίνει κέρδος και πως το ορίζεις; Με βάση την τιμή αγοράς; Με βάση την τιμή αγοράς + όποια έξοδα; Και αν ναι, πως τα καθορίζεις αυτά τα έξοδα (και πως τα αποδεικνύεις)
> 
> Μπορείς να ερμηνεύσεις την φράση "ίδια χρήση";
> Ίδια χρήση ως προς ποιόν; Αυτόν που τα αγόρασε; Άλλων; Και αν ναι, ποιοι είναι οι άλλοι και πως το απέκτησαν; Είναι δηλαδή δικό τους και κάνουν ίδια χρήση;
> 
> Πως μπορεί να διακοπεί μια ομαδική, αφού ήδη έχει γίνει η καταβολή των χρημάτων; Και από που θα γίνει αυτή η διασταύρωση όταν δεν υπάρχει νόμιμος τρόπος να αναγκαστεί ο διοργανωτής να επιδείξει τα παραστατικά όταν αυτά του ζητηθούν;
> Εδώ δεν είναι θέμα μόνο φοροτεχνικού, αλλά και δικηγόρου όπως καταλαβαίνεις. Δεν είναι απλό το θέμα, πιστεύω πως χρειάζεται ομάδα ειδικών να γνωμοδοτήσει σχετικά με αυτό.
> Ο Στέλιος (Ifaistos) που έχει αυτούς τους πόρους και από ότι είπε τους έχει ήδη ζητήσει τη γνώμη τους και έχει λάβει κάποια συμπεράσματα που έβγαλαν, ας μας τα πει συγκεκριμένα (αν φυσικά θέλει ή μπορεί, δεν μπορώ να αναγκάσω κανέναν), να δούμε κι εμείς (όλοι) που στεκόμαστε αυτή τη στιγμή.


Αρθρο 2 ΚΒΣ (Κώδικας Βιβλίων Στοιχείων) Υπόχρεοι σε τήρηση βιβλίων και στοιχείων 

Κάθε ημεδαπό ή αλλοδαπό φυσικό ή νομικό πρόσωπο ή κονωνία του Αστικού Κώδικα, που ασκεί δραστηριότητα στην ελληνική επικράτεια και *αποβλέπει στην απόκτηση εισοδήματος* από εμπορική ή βιομηχανική ή γεωργική επιχείρηση ή από ελευθέριο επάγγελμα ή από οποιαδήποτε άλλη επιχείρηση, καθώς και οι αστικές κερδοσκοπικές ή μη εταρείες, τηρεί, εκδίδει, παρέχει, ζητά, λαμβάνει, υποβάλλει, διαφυλάσσει τα βιβλία, τα στοιχεία, τις καταστάσεις και κάθε άλλο μέσο σχετικό με την τήρηση βιβλίων και την έκδοση στοιχείων που ορίζονται από τον Κώδικα αυτό κατά περίπτωση .... 

Αν δεν αποβλέπεις λοιπόν σε απόκτηση εισοδήματος (το κέρδος που ανέφερα) δεν έχεις υποχρέωση σε τήρηση βιβλίων και στοιχείων. 

Ιδία χρήση είναι ή χρήση που δεν αποβλέπει σε απόκτηση εισοδήματος σε αντιδιαστολή με την εμπορική χρήση. 
Δεν μπόρεσα όμως να βρώ νομοθεσία από τον φοροτεχνικό γιατί δεν ασχολείται με εισαγωγές. Ελπίζω να μας βοηθήσει περισσότερο η σύζυγος του nickibannez.

Διασταύρωση και έλεγχο δεν έχει κανείς το δικαιώμα να κάνει πλην των αρμοδίων οργάνων του κράτους και γι΄αυτό είπα πως αν υποπέσει στην αντίληψή σας η ΠΑΡΑΜΙΚΡΗ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΙΑ (κέρδος, υποτιμολογήσεις κτλ.) στη διεξαγωγή ομαδικής τότε να τη διακόψετε και να καταγγείλετε το περιστατικό στις αρμόδιες αρχές. Αν δεν υποπέσει τίποτα στην αντίληψή σας τότε δεν έχετε καμία ευθύνη για ότι γίνεται εν αγνοία σας.

Η ομαδική μπορεί να διακοπεί με διαγραφή του topic και ban στους διοργανωτές.

Συμφωνώ πως χρειάζεται ομάδα ειδικών να γνωμοδοτήσει σχετικά με αυτό.
Άλλωστε το έχω πει εδώ και πολύ καιρό.

----------


## papashark

> Σε ερώτηση που έθεσα σε φοροτεχνικό μου είπε τα εξής¨
> 1. Δεν υπάρχει υποχρέωση έναρξης επαγγέλματος ή έκδοσης παραστατικών αν δεν υπάρχει κέρδος.
> 2. Δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός στην αγορά αγαθών για ιδία χρήση.


1) Κάτι δεν κατάλαβες σε αυτά που σου είπε. Απαγορεύετε η πώληση και διακήνηση οποιοδήποτε αγαθού χωρίς την έκδωση των απαραίτητων παραστατικών. Όπως απαγορεύετε και η πώληση αγαθών που δεν προορίζονται για ιδία χρήση χωρίς την έκδωση τιμολογίου. Για ξαναρώτα τον εάν υπάρχει πουθενά λογιστικά η "ομαδική παραγγελεία".
Αλλά ακόμα και αν είναι έτσι, πως μπορούμε να το γνωρίζουμε όταν δεν βλέπουμε τα παραστατικά ότι δεν υπάρχει κέρδος ?


2) Όταν ξεκίνησα να αγοράσω 20 FXO, οι 2 ήταν για ίδία χρήση, οι άλλες 18 απλά δεν ήταν. (ένας από τους λόγους που την σταμάτησα, κάτι που δεν είχα συνηδειτοποιήσει πριν την συνάντηση με τους υπόλοιπους moderators).

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσεις τον φοροτεχνικό σου λοιπόν, ένα επιτρέπετε η διακίνηση αγαθών που δεν είναι για ιδία χρήση, χωρίς τα νόμιμα παραστατικά, και ποιά είναι αυτά.

Δηλαδή πως αγοράζονται τα αγαθά που δεν είναι για ιδία χρήση, και πως μετά αποδίδονται στους τελικούς αποδέκτες που εκείνοι θα τα έχουν για ιδία χρήση.

Για τα άλλα που είπες, ρώτα τον φοροτεχνικό σου, εάν τα παραστατικά αγοράς είναι προσωπικά στοιχεία του αγοραστή και πωλητή, και αν μπορούμε εμείς να τον υποχρεώσουμε να μας τα δείξει (χωρίς εισαγγελική παρέμβαση που συνεπάγετε ότι πρέπει να έχεις κάνει κάποια μήνυση και να αποδήξεις στον εισαγγελέα ότι υπάρχει σημαντικός λόγος να στα δήξει).

Οπότε θα περιμένω ελαφριά την καρδιά όπως 1ον μου πεις και μου δείξεις με βάση ποιούς νόμους δεν κινδυνεύουμε, και ποιές είναι η προτάσεις σου για τις ομαδικές, γιατί όπως είδες σε μία από τις τελευταίες ομαδικές ο οργανωτής αρνήθηκε να μας δήξει τα σχετικά παραστατικά, με αποτέλεσμα να μην γνωρίζουμε εάν είναι νόμιμη ή όχι. (το να την σταματήσουμε όταν τα πράγματα μοιραζόντουσαν είναι αστείο, άσε που η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία θα ψώνηζε τα πράγματα και ας ήξερε ότι δεν είναι νόμιμη).

Με λίγα λόγια, αποδήξεις και προτάσεις, όχι σκέτα λόγια.




> Διασταύρωση και έλεγχο δεν έχει κανείς το δικαιώμα να κάνει πλην των αρμοδίων οργάνων του κράτους και γι΄αυτό είπα πως αν υποπέσει στην αντίληψή σας η ΠΑΡΑΜΙΚΡΗ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΙΑ (κέρδος, υποτιμολογήσεις κτλ.) στη διεξαγωγή ομαδικής τότε να τη διακόψετε και να καταγγείλετε το περιστατικό στις αρμόδιες αρχές. Αν δεν υποπέσει τίποτα στην αντίληψή σας τότε δεν έχετε καμία ευθύνη για ότι γίνεται εν αγνοία σας.


Να τον στήλουμε σούμπητο στο ΣΔΟΕ και να του κλείσει το σπίτι.....
Και αν έχει κάνει υποτιμολόγηση, άρα έχει εξαπατήσει το ελληνικό κράτος, επίπτει στην νομοθεσία περί λαθρεμπορίας, και τρώει μια μικρή καταδικη, έτσι για το θεαθήναι. Και μετά ξεχνά την οποιαδήποτε σταδιοδρομία στο δημόσιο, εταιρείες του ευρύτερου δημόσιου τομέα, τράπεζες, αλλά και γενικότερα σχέσεις με το κράτος.

Και αν δεν το κάνουμε ? Εάν πέσει στην αντίληψη μας η παρανομία και δεν κάνουμε τίποτα (γιατί τον λυπηθίκαμε, γιατί βαριόμαστε την γκρίνια των άλλων που θα μας πουν κακούς που του στήλαμε το ΣΔΟΕ), τι θα γίνει ? Ποιά θα είναι η ευθήνη μας ?

Και πρόσεξε, γιατί εδώ είναι ο κύριος όγκος της θέσης μας.
Εφόσον μπορούμε να τον σταματήσουμε, ποιά η ευθήνη μας και η συνέργια μας εάν δεν τον σταματήσουμε ?
Αυτομάτος μας καταλογίζετε η εξουσία και η ευθήνη μέσω της άσκησης ελέγχου σε άλλες περιπτώσεις.

Το έχουμε ξαναπεί, το ξαναλέω, είτε θα αφήσουμε ΟΛΟΥΣ να εμπορεύονται μέσω του site ή κανέναν. Θα κάνει όποιο μέλος θέλει ομαδικές, περιλαμβανομένων gadgetakia (priveshop), wirelesslan, αλλά και όποιου άλλου μαγαζότορα θελήσει να πουλήσει μέσω του φόρουμ, όπως πουλάει ο εκάστοτε αμερικάνος, γερμανός, άγγλος.

----------


## mindfox

> Αν η αγορά των ειδών γίνετε με απόδειξη λιανικής πώλησης τότε δεν τίθεται ζήτημα κέρδους αφού στην ουσία δεν γίνετε μεταπώληση των ειδών που αγοράστηκαν
> γιατί η αγορά δεν έγινε σε ΑΦΜ εταιρίας και το ΦΠΑ αποδόθηκε από τον καταναλωτη . Στην ουσία είναι σαν να είπα στο φιλαράκι μου περνώντας από τα μαγαζιά να μου φέρει
> το τάδε μπλουζάκι που είδα σε μια βιτρίνα . Αν αυτός το αγοράσει 10 ευρω και μου πει ότι έκανε 15 δεν φορολογικό παράπτωμα είναι εξαπάτηση και μάλιστα δεν διώκεται από
> τον εισαγγελέα αυτεπάγγελτα παρά μόνο μετά από καταγγελία δικιά μου. Αν τώρα αυτός το αγοράσει με τιμολόγιο στην εταιρία του και στη συνεχεία μου το πουλήσει χωρίς 
> παραστατικό τότε ναι υπάρχει φορολογική παράβαση. Σε περίπτωση μάλιστα πληρωμής με μετρητά το κατάστημα που μου πουλάει τα είδη δεν υποχρεούται να 
> καταγράψει καν το oνομα μου (για την λιανική αναφέρομαι πάντα )
> Επιβεβαίωσα αυτά που σας αναφέρω έχοντας μιλήσει με φοροτεχνικούς και λογιστές.
> Ελπίζω να μην δημιουργήσω διαμάχες , να βοηθήσω ήθελα!!


Σε ευχαριστώ για τον κόπο που έκανες να το ρωτήσεις, επιβεβαιώνεις το αληθές.
Κανείς δεν είπε ότι αυτεπάγγελτα ο εισαγγελέας θα ασχοληθεί με το νόμιμο ή όχι των ομαδικών, εμείς αναφερθήκαμε στο νόμιμο ή όχι των εκτελωνισμών των ομαδικών σαν αυτεπάγγελτη κίνηση του εισαγγελέα. Διότι αυτό είναι απάτη κατά του Δημοσίου. Και εκεί η καταγγελία δεν θα γίνει από εσένα ή από εμένα. Θα γίνει από το τελωνείο προφανώς.

----------


## RF

> 1) Κάτι δεν κατάλαβες σε αυτά που σου είπε. Απαγορεύετε η πώληση και διακήνηση οποιοδήποτε αγαθού χωρίς την έκδωση των απαραίτητων παραστατικών. Όπως απαγορεύετε και η πώληση αγαθών που δεν προορίζονται για ιδία χρήση χωρίς την έκδωση τιμολογίου. Για ξαναρώτα τον εάν υπάρχει πουθενά λογιστικά η "ομαδική παραγγελεία".
> Αλλά ακόμα και αν είναι έτσι, πως μπορούμε να το γνωρίζουμε όταν δεν βλέπουμε τα παραστατικά ότι δεν υπάρχει κέρδος ?
> 
> 
> 2) Όταν ξεκίνησα να αγοράσω 20 FXO, οι 2 ήταν για ίδία χρήση, οι άλλες 18 απλά δεν ήταν. (ένας από τους λόγους που την σταμάτησα, κάτι που δεν είχα συνηδειτοποιήσει πριν την συνάντηση με τους υπόλοιπους moderators).
> 
> 
> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσεις τον φοροτεχνικό σου λοιπόν, ένα επιτρέπετε η διακίνηση αγαθών που δεν είναι για ιδία χρήση, χωρίς τα νόμιμα παραστατικά, και ποιά είναι αυτά.
> 
> ...


Αρθρο 2 ΚΒΣ και δες το προηγούμενο post




> Να τον στήλουμε σούμπητο στο ΣΔΟΕ και να του κλείσει το σπίτι.....
> Και αν έχει κάνει υποτιμολόγηση, άρα έχει εξαπατήσει το ελληνικό κράτος, επίπτει στην νομοθεσία περί λαθρεμπορίας, και τρώει μια μικρή καταδικη, έτσι για το θεαθήναι. Και μετά ξεχνά την οποιαδήποτε σταδιοδρομία στο δημόσιο, εταιρείες του ευρύτερου δημόσιου τομέα, τράπεζες, αλλά και γενικότερα σχέσεις με το κράτος.
> 
> Και αν δεν το κάνουμε ? Εάν πέσει στην αντίληψη μας η παρανομία και δεν κάνουμε τίποτα (γιατί τον λυπηθίκαμε, γιατί βαριόμαστε την γκρίνια των άλλων που θα μας πουν κακούς που του στήλαμε το ΣΔΟΕ), τι θα γίνει ? Ποιά θα είναι η ευθήνη μας ?
> 
> Και πρόσεξε, γιατί εδώ είναι ο κύριος όγκος της θέσης μας.
> Εφόσον μπορούμε να τον σταματήσουμε, ποιά η ευθήνη μας και η συνέργια μας εάν δεν τον σταματήσουμε ?
> Αυτομάτος μας καταλογίζετε η εξουσία και η ευθήνη μέσω της άσκησης ελέγχου σε άλλες περιπτώσεις.


Όπως είχες γράψει ως Ελληνες πολίτες ωφείλετε να τηρείτε τους νόμους και να τον στείλετε τσουβαλάτο.




> Το έχουμε ξαναπεί, το ξαναλέω, είτε θα αφήσουμε ΟΛΟΥΣ να εμπορεύονται μέσω του site ή κανέναν. Θα κάνει όποιο μέλος θέλει ομαδικές, περιλαμβανομένων gadgetakia (priveshop), wirelesslan, αλλά και όποιου άλλου μαγαζότορα θελήσει να πουλήσει μέσω του φόρουμ, όπως πουλάει ο εκάστοτε αμερικάνος, γερμανός, άγγλος.


Τελικά το πρόβλημα πιό είναι ???
Η νομιμότητα των ομαδικών ή
η δυσαρέσκεια των καταστημάτων  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Όπως είχες γράψει ως Ελληνες πολίτες ωφείλετε να τηρείτε τους νόμους και να τον στείλετε τσουβαλάτο.


Θες να σου στήλω ένα ΡΜ να σου πω πόσες είναι ?
Αν θες να τους καταγγήλεις εσύ, εγώ δεν θέλω να κλείσω το σπίτι κανενός.




> Τελικά το πρόβλημα πιό είναι ???
> Η νομιμότητα των ομαδικών ή
> η δυσαρέσκεια των καταστημάτων


Δεν διάβασες προσεκτικά, ξαναδιάβασε το.

Τονίζω πως η επιλεκτική διάκρηση μεταξύ του κόβω τα ελληνικά μαγαζιά και αφήνω τα ξένα, μπορούν θεωρηθεί ως υποστήριξη των ομαδικών, και να θεσπίσει κατηγορία συνεργίας για τους υπεύθηνους του forum και ιδιαίτερα για τους εκάστοτε διοργανωτές.

Όμως και η δυσαρέσκεια των καταστημάτων έχει σημασία, γιατί μπορεί να οδηγήσει ένα ή κάποια από αυτά σε καταγγελείες προς το ΣΔΟΕ ή στην δίωξη λαθρεμπορίου του τελωνίου, και μετά απλά να πρέπει να αποδήξουμε ότι δεν είμαστε ελέφαντες..... (κάπου εκεί είναι και αυτό που είπε ο MAuVE παραπάνω, για ομαδικές περιστασιακά VS κατ' επάγγελμα).


Το θέμα δεν είναι απλό, έχει πολλές διαφορετικές πλευρές, και οι περισσότεροι δεν τις εξετάζετε καν.

----------


## acoul

> Στο σημερινό επεισόδιο της σειράς μας "*The Dukes of the awmn*"


Ngia the peacemaker !!

----------


## ShadowCaster

Εγώ ως απάντηση που βλέπω από τους moderator (όσους ασχολούνται) ως τώρα είναι η εξής : Εάν... Άμα... κτλ και ρωτώ η απόφαση που βγήκε, βγήκε μετά από την συμβουλή κάποιου δικηγόρου / φοροτεχνικού / λογιστή κτλ ή στηρίχθηκε στις προσωπικές απόψεις και γνώσεις του κάθε ένα από εσάς γιατί εάν είναι έτσι οι αποφάσεις είναι αβάσημες και καθόλου τεκμηριωμένες και εκθέτουν πρώτα πόλλα εσάς του ίδιους που ζητάτε τεκμηριωμένς απαντήσεις. Και για τις ομαδικές και για τις διαφημήσεις έχεται πάρει τεκμηριομένες απαντήσεις από άτομα που που ρώτησαν κάποιον που το επάγγελμά τους, τους επιτρέπει να εκφέρουν μια σωστή γνώμη αλλά εσείς το χαβά σας. ΤΟυλάχιστον αφού οι αποφάσεις στηρίζονται σε σενάρια του "εαν ο χ" και "σε περίπτωση που ο ψ" ρωτίστε πρώτα τον ngia να σας κάνει ένα ποιο καλοδουλεμένο σενάριο που να έιναι ποιο σοβαρό.

----------


## socrates

Μην λέμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια με διαφορετικά λόγια (αυτό που ρωτάει ο shadowcaster έχει ήδη απαντηθεί πολλάκις) δε βγαίνει κάτι έτσι. 
Shadowcaster έχεις να αντιπαραθέσεις κάτι όσον αφορά το νομικό κομμάτι; 

Όσοι θέλουν να βγει μια λύση ας αφήσουν να εξελιχθεί η συζήτηση της προηγούμενης σελίδας της (12ης) όπου υπάρχουν κάποιες τεκμηριωμένες απόψεις και από τις δύο πλευρές.

----------


## ShadowCaster

Εάν έχει απαντηθεί συγνώμη απλά προσπαθώ να παρακολουθήσω τα 2 thread και μπορεί να μου ξέφυγε κάτι. Εάν είναι άχρηστο το προηγούμενο post μου σβήστο.

----------


## sbolis

> Εγω αναροτιέμαι: πόσοι απο τους 80 που ψίφησαν 'ΝΑΙ' είναι διατεθημένοι να πλιρώσουνε το μεριδιο του προστήμου που τους αναλογεί άμα τους κάνει τσακοτούς το ΣΔΟΕ ??? Εμπρός, όποιος είναι άντρας ας απαντήσει επόνυμα περα απο μυστηκές ψηφοφορείες και αλες αερολογείες ...


Εγώ αποδεικνύω τον ανδρισμό μου
α. υπογράφοντας όλα μου τα γραφόμενα από την πρώτη μέρα που γράφτηκα σ' αυτό το forum
β. έχοντας πει και στο παρελθόν ότι αναλαμβάνω τα βάρη που μου αντιστοιχούν (
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=78145#78145)

Έρχομαι δεύτερος μετά τον GGEORGAN αλλά αν χρειαστεί, θα υπογράψω αυτό που λέω σε χαρτί

----------


## nkladakis

και εγώ μπορώ να αναλάβω ευθύνες. Και πιστεύω οτι και ο σύλλογος πρέπει να αναλάβει αν χρειαστεί ευθύνες για το καλό της κοινότητας.

----------


## xaotikos

Δεν μπορείς να φορτώσεις στον Σύλλογο κάτι που δεν επιθυμεί Νίκο. *ΑΝ* θέλουν τα μέλη να φορτωθούνε ευθύνες ή ότι άλλο πρέπει να το ψηφίσουν.

----------


## MAuVE

Να σας προτείνω μία συμβιβαστική λύση.

Να επιτρέπεται σε κάθε ενεργό χρήστη του φόρουμ, η διοργάνωση μίας ομαδικής τον χρόνο. 
Ο διοργανωτής θα φέρει και την πλήρη ευθύνη (αστική και προς τις Αρχές) της ομαδικής.

Εννοείται, ότι για να μην υπάρξουν βιτρίνες ή εικονικοί χρήστες, κάθε διοργανωτής ομαδικής θα μας δίνει τα στοιχεία του και τα χρήματα θα κατατίθενται σε τραπεζικό του λογαριασμό. 

Αν αληθεύει αυτό που εγράφη παραπάνω, ότι δηλαδή υπάρχουν 80 άτομα που θέλουν τις ομαδικές και είναι διατεθειμένα να επιμερισθούν τις πιθανές ευθύνές των, τότε θα έχουμε 1-2 ομαδικές την εβδομάδα, συχνότητα που υπερκαλύπτει οποιαδήποτε ζήτηση.

Ας ανοίξουμε μιαν άλλη ενότητα με όσους προτίθενται να διοργανώσουν μια ομαδική, με πλήρη εαυτών ευθύνη.

----------


## john70

> Να σας προτείνω μία συμβιβαστική λύση.
> 
> Να επιτρέπεται σε κάθε ενεργό χρήστη του φόρουμ, η διοργάνωση μίας ομαδικής τον χρόνο. 
> Ο διοργανωτής θα φέρει και την πλήρη ευθύνη (αστική και προς τις Αρχές) της ομαδικής.
> 
> Εννοείται, ότι για να μην υπάρξουν βιτρίνες ή εικονικοί χρήστες, κάθε διοργανωτής ομαδικής θα μας δίνει τα στοιχεία του και τα χρήματα θα κατατίθενται σε τραπεζικό του λογαριασμό. 
> 
> Αν αληθεύει αυτό που εγράφη παραπάνω, ότι δηλαδή υπάρχουν 80 άτομα που θέλουν τις ομαδικές και είναι διατεθειμένα να επιμερισθούν τις πιθανές ευθύνές των, τότε θα έχουμε 1-2 ομαδικές την εβδομάδα, συχνότητα που υπερκαλύπτει οποιαδήποτε ζήτηση.
> 
> Ας ανοίξουμε μιαν άλλη ενότητα με όσους προτίθενται να διοργανώσουν μια ομαδική, με πλήρη εαυτών ευθύνη.


Πολύ καλή ιδέα .....

Αλλά γιατι να τρέχουμε να το ψάχνουμε μια και το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστο τις θέλει τις ομαδικές ???? ετσι για να περάσει σε μερικούς ? Εάν υπάρχει ευθυνοφοβία .... σπιτάκια σας !

----------


## Vigor

Ποιός θα κάνει ομαδική αυτή την βδομάδα?Λέμε τώρα....

Φτού.....
Α μπε μπα μπλομ
του κι θε μπλομ
α μπε μπα μπλομ
του κι θε μπλομ...
μπλιμ....
μπλομ...

Οχι ρε γαμώτο.. πάλι ο γνωστός θα κάνει ομαδική.... 

 ::

----------


## MAuVE

> .. πάλι ο γνωστός θα κάνει ομαδική....


Οχι, οχι, ο γνωστός έκανε αυτή που δικαιούτο και την επόμενη θα την κάνει του χρόνου.

Κανένας άλλος πιό "άφθαρτος" παρακαλώ. 

Για να βλέπω χέρια σηκωμένα

----------


## Mick Flemm

Εγώ δεν διαγωνώ αλλά πιστεύω οτι καλύτερα περισσότερες ομαδικές τον χρόνο π.χ. 4 που να απέχουν 3 μήνες η μία απ' την άλλη. Αυτό να γίνει σε συνδιασμό με το μέτρο του να μην μπορεί να γράψει κάποιος αν δεν περάσουν 15 μέρες απ' την εγγραφή του (για να μην έχουμε άτομα που γράφτηκαν για να συμετάσχουν στην ομαδική) και οι δηλώσεις για την συμετοχή να μην διαρκούν περισσότερο από 12 μέρες (αλλιώς το προηγούμενο είναι άκυρο).

Ας το συμπληρώσουμε κι άλλο και θα βγει κάτι πιστεύω.

----------


## racer

Απο τους 80 που ψίφησαν μόνο 3 ανέλαβαν τις ευθύνες τους. Μπράβο σας και αυτό σας τιμά ιδιέτερα, ειδηκά στο GGEORGAN που έκανε την αρχή και με τρόπο άρτιοτατο.

Περάσανε 24 ώρες απο την πρόκλιση μου, σιγά σιγά ξεδιαλύνοθμε πόσοι εδω μέσα είναι υπέυθυνα άτομα και πόσοι είναι λαμόγια που εποφελούντε απο τις ομαδηκές (με διάφορους τρόπους) αλλα άμα γίνει στραβή κάνουνε το κινέζο.

Στο θέμα μας τώρα, νομίζω οτι μπορούν οι Συλλόγος, mods, admins να συντάξουνε κάτι σε δήλωση αποποίιση ευθύνης, οτι δηλαδή δίνουνε το δικαίομα στον διοργανωτή να εκτελέσει ομαδικές στο forum που διαχειρίζοντε και ο διοργανοτής με την σειρά του να δεσμέυετε οτι οι πράξεις του θα είναι απόλυτα νόμιμες και σύμφονες με τις κέιμενες διατάξεις. Εν συνεχεία θα υπογράφετε απο τον οργανοτή και το ΔΣ και απο εκεί και πέρα ο Σύλλογος, οι mods, οι admins κλπ δεν θα φέρουν καμία ευθύνη για το τι θα γίνει.

Νομίζω οτι ο δικηγόρος μας μπορεί να ετοιμάσει μια τέτοια αίτιση και όποιος δεν έχει συμφωνήσει δεν διοργανώνει ομαδική  ::

----------


## DVD_GR

μα τι λες βρε racer προφανως και ολοι αναλαμβανουν τις ευθυνες της αποφασης τους....εκτος και αν θελεις αλλα 80 ποστ για να το πιστεψεις...

----------


## Mick Flemm

Σχετικά με το παραπάνω κι εγώ θα συμετείχα κλπ κλπ αλλά δεν είναι δικά μου τα λεφτά για να αποφασίσω (τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν, από Ιανουάριο πιάνω δουλειά ελπίζω). Πάντως χαίρομαι που συμφωνούμε να γίνονται υπό προυποθέσεις.

----------


## blizardbill

> σιγά σιγά ξεδιαλύνοθμε πόσοι εδω μέσα είναι υπέυθυνα άτομα και πόσοι είναι λαμόγια που εποφελούντε απο τις ομαδηκές (με διάφορους τρόπους) αλλα άμα γίνει στραβή κάνουνε το κινέζο.


Δηλαδή λαμόγιο είναι όποιος αποπιείτε τις ευθύνες που του αναλογούν όταν ψηφίσει για κάτι, ή όταν προτείνει τον εαυτό του για κάποιο αξίωμα ?

Ανάλυσέ το λίγο, αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο , γιατί δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως φτάνεις σε τέτοιο συμπέρασμα.

----------


## racer

Λαμόγιο είναι όποιος πιέζει με την ανόνυμη ψήφο του για την συνέχιση τον ομαδικών αλλα έαν πέσουνε πρόστημα και κληθούμε να τα πληρώσουμε τα μέλη του Συλλόγου οι admins και οι moderators θα κάνει την πάπια.

----------


## blizardbill

Θέλω γενικό ορισμό για να καταλάβω, όχι περιγραφή...
Δηλαδή γιατί αν ψηφίσεις είσαι λαμόγιο, ενώ αν ψηφιστείς δεν είσαι ?
Αν μετά την εκλογή σου κάνεις την πάπια πχ, πώς γλυτώνεις τον χαρακτηρισμό?

ΥΓ
Το "λαμόγια" είναι υπερβολικό έως γελοίο για εμένα... αν θες πάρτο πίσω.

ΥΓ2
Το θέμα που έθεσες ,είναι πολύ σημαντικό , μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί και αλλού,(που ξέρουμε τι μας ξημερώνει αύριο ή τι άλλο μπορούν να φοβηθούν οι mod.)
Tου αξίζει μεγαλύτερη προσοχή.
Επίσης θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον αν μπορούσε να δοθεί η ευθύνη για την κατηγορία «ομαδικές» σε συγκεκριμένα άτομα που θα το δεχτούν.
(λύσεις υπάρχουν άπειρες, αν θες να το ψάξεις)

----------


## johnnie

Σκέφτομαι κάποιον νέο χρήστη γεμάτο όρεξη και αγάπη να θέλει να δώσει και να πάρει πολλά απο το δίκτυο ο οποίος βλέποντας την δημοτικότητα της ενότητας θα θελήσει να διαβάσει και τις 15 σελίδες του...


Στο τέλος θα κοιτάξει σοβαρά τη λύση μιας aDSL..
..ή θα συνδεθεί και θα "αποσυνδεθεί" απο το κοινά του forum

----------


## acoul

> Στο τέλος θα κοιτάξει σοβαρά τη λύση μιας aDSL..
> ..ή θα συνδεθεί και θα "αποσυνδεθεί" απο το κοινά του forum


Ένας σοβαρός λόγος που αυτός ο τόπος πάει μπροστά στο χώρο των δικτύων είναι και όλα τα εμπόδια και φρένα που βάζει ο ΟΤΕ τόσα χρόνια και που μας κάνουν τελικά πιο εφευρετικούς και επίμονους σε εναλλακτικές λύσεις όπως για παράδειγμα το WiFi.

Τα ίδια έκανε κάποτε ο ΟΤΕ και με το HellasComm, τις αφόρτιστες ευθείες, το aDSL σήμερα. Όλα αυτά έχουν ακριβώς το αντίθετο αποτέλεσμα, μια και ο τελικός χρήστης αναγκάζεται να καταφύγει σε εναλλακτικές που τελικά και καλύτερα δουλεύουν και παραμερίζουν τελείως τον ΟΤΕ. Stay tuned, it's only going to get better !!
Ένα link με το WiFi Ιταλίας βρε παιδιά, ίσως από Κέρκυρα μεριά...  :: 

Την καλημέρα μου σε όλους

----------


## papashark

> Δηλαδή λαμόγιο είναι όποιος αποπιείτε τις ευθύνες που του αναλογούν όταν ψηφίσει για κάτι, ή όταν προτείνει τον εαυτό του για κάποιο αξίωμα ?


Να το και το υπονοούμενο, λαμόγια οι Moderators....

Καλά πάμε, προχωράτε ακάθεκτοι !

----------


## koem

Είμαι λαμόγιο. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## mojiro

> μα τι λες βρε racer προφανως και ολοι αναλαμβανουν τις ευθυνες της αποφασης τους....εκτος και αν θελεις αλλα 80 ποστ για να το πιστεψεις...


ουτε εγω εχω προβλημα με τα περι ευθυνων και τον εαυτο μου.
αν ηξερα την αγορα, θα εκανα οργανωνα ομαδικη.

----------


## papashark

> Σχετικά με το παραπάνω κι εγώ θα συμετείχα κλπ κλπ αλλά δεν είναι δικά μου τα λεφτά για να αποφασίσω (τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν, από Ιανουάριο πιάνω δουλειά ελπίζω).


Αποφασίζεις όμως για τα λεφτά των άλλων, εκμεταλεύεσε και την κατάσταση με τις ομαδικές, ευθύνη όμως δεν παίρνεις, απαιτείς όμως να την πάρουν οι moderators.


Τρελό γέλιο μιλάμε !  ::

----------


## ok_computer

papashark πραγματικα διαβαζεις τι γραφουν οι αλλοι ή κανεις ανασυνταξη προτασεων με τις ιδιες λεξεις;;;
Ας κρατησουμε τη συζητηση ψηλα...

----------


## papashark

Γιατί τόσα μηνύματα διάβαζαν οι άλλοι τι έγραφα ?

Αφού καμία σημασία δεν είχαν αυτά, ο καθένας επαναλάμβανε τα ίδια και τα ίδια.

Τυπικός διάλογος μελών AWMN υψηλής ποιότητας και πιστότητας :

A. To X αυτοκίνητο δεν είναι καλό.
Β. Με ποιό δικαίωμα κρίνεις τα αυτοκίνητα ?
Γ. Αφού δεν είσαι μηχανικός αυτοκινήτων πως κρίνεις τα αυτοκίνητα ?
Δ. Μια χαρά είναι το Χ αυτοκίνητο.
Ε. Δεν έχει σημασία αν είναι καλό, αφού το χρειαζόμαστε όλοι και μας συμφέρει.
Α. Μα βρε παιδιά, αφού εδώ λέει ότι μπορώ να κρίνω το αυτοκίνητο, και το συγκεκριμένο αυτοκίνητο έχει 3 ρόδες αντί για 4 οπότε μπορεί να φύγει σε καμιά στροφή .
Β. Με ποιό δικαίωμα κρίνεις τα αυτοκίνητα ?
Γ. Αφού δεν είσαι μηχανικός αυτοκινήτων πως κρίνεις τα αυτοκίνητα ?
Δ. Μια χαρά είναι το Χ αυτοκίνητο.
Ε. Δεν έχει σημασία αν είναι καλό, αφού το χρειαζόμαστε όλοι και μας συμφέρει.
Α. Μα αφού σας είπα, ότι το χαρτί λέει ότι μπορώ να κρίνω και το αυτοκίνητο έχει 3 ρόδες.
Β. Με ποιό δικαίωμα κρίνεις τα αυτοκίνητα ?
Γ. Αφού δεν είσαι μηχανικός αυτοκινήτων πως κρίνεις τα αυτοκίνητα ?
Δ. Μια χαρά είναι το Χ αυτοκίνητο.
Ε. Δεν έχει σημασία αν είναι καλό, αφού το χρειαζόμαστε όλοι και μας συμφέρει.
Α. Βρε παιδιά δεν ακούτε τι σας λέω τόση ώρα ?
Β. Με ποιό δικαίωμα κρίνεις τα αυτοκίνητα ?
Γ. Αφού δεν είσαι μηχανικός αυτοκινήτων πως κρίνεις τα αυτοκίνητα ?
Δ. Μια χαρά είναι το Χ αυτοκίνητο.
Ε. Δεν έχει σημασία αν είναι καλό, αφού το χρειαζόμαστε όλοι και μας συμφέρει.
Α. Καλά δεν μπορούμε να συννεονηθούμε
Β. Με ποιό δικαίωμα κρίνεις τα αυτοκίνητα ?
Γ. Αφού δεν είσαι μηχανικός αυτοκινήτων πως κρίνεις τα αυτοκίνητα ?
Δ. Μια χαρά είναι το Χ αυτοκίνητο.
Ε. Δεν έχει σημασία αν είναι καλό, αφού το χρειαζόμαστε όλοι και μας συμφέρει.
Α. Θα αρχίσω να σας κάνω πλάκα και εγώ
Β. Με ποιό δικαίωμα κρίνεις τα αυτοκίνητα ?
Γ. Αφού δεν είσαι μηχανικός αυτοκινήτων πως κρίνεις τα αυτοκίνητα ?
Δ. Μια χαρά είναι το Χ αυτοκίνητο.
Ε. Δεν έχει σημασία αν είναι καλό, αφού το χρειαζόμαστε όλοι και μας συμφέρει.
Α. χεχεχε, πλάκα έχει
Β. Είσαι φασίστας
Γ. Είσαι άσχετος
Δ. Είσαι λαμόγιο
Ε. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει τι λες, εγώ είμαι πλειοψηφία



Στο Α βάλε τους Moderators, στις άλλες θέσεις βάλε όποιους θέλεις.  ::

----------


## ngia

> σιγά σιγά ξεδιαλύνοθμε πόσοι εδω μέσα είναι υπέυθυνα άτομα και πόσοι είναι λαμόγια ..
> Δηλαδή λαμόγιο είναι όποιος αποπιείτε τις ευθύνες που του αναλογούν όταν ψηφίσει για κάτι, ή όταν προτείνει τον εαυτό του για κάποιο αξίωμα ? 
> Να το και το υπονοούμενο, λαμόγια οι Moderators..
> Είμαι λαμόγιο. Ευχαριστώ.
> και γω λαμόγιο είμαι...τι σύμπτωση!


Λοιπόν επειδή βρήκαμε νέα λέξη στο λεξιλόγιο μας να και η ετοιμολογία μας.

Η λέξη "λαμόγιο" σημαίνει εξαπατώ κάποιον (συχνά και εξαφανίζομαι) ή δεν εμφανίζομαι, δεν πηγαίνω κάπου, ενώ είχα συμφωνήσει να πάω.
Η λέξη είναι αβέβαιου ετύμου και πιθανολογείται ότι προέρχεται από την ισπανική έκφραση "la moya" που σημαίνει "η τάδε".

----------


## Vigor

Και εγώ λέω πως η λέξη "λαμόγιο" ανακαλύφθηκε από τον μακαρίτη Βλάσση Μπονάτσο επί των εποχών που μεσουρανούσε η σειρά "Οι Απαράδεκτοι"...

----------


## papashark

Πάντως στα ρουμάνικα υπάρχει η λέξη lemoie, προφέρετε λεμόγιε, και επιστημονικός σημαίνει πεολιχεία.

----------


## ngia

> Και εγώ λέω πως η λέξη "λαμόγιο" ανακαλύφθηκε από τον μακαρίτη Βλάσση Μπονάτσο επί των εποχών που μεσουρανούσε η σειρά "Οι Απαράδεκτοι"...


Είχα μείνει με την εντύπωση ότι έγινε δημοφιλής λόγω Κουρή, που κάθε δεύτερο άνθρωπο που έβαζε στον στόμα του τον στόλιζε λαμόγιο.

Παλιές εποχές βέβαια, τώρα θεωρείται μέγα προσόν και κολακευτικός προσδιορισμός.

----------


## MAuVE

Η λέξη (η) λαμόγια ήταν ήδη σε χρήση ήδη στη δεκαετία του 60 στην φράση "την έκανε λαμόγια".

Αν δεν απατώμαι είχε αποτυπωθεί και σε αρκετά χρονογραφήματα του Νίκου Τσιφόρου.

Εχει την ερμηνεία που έδωσε ο Νικήτας, δηλαδή περιέχει το συστατικό της ύποπτης δοσοληψίας και της εξαφάνισης (την έκανε την δουλειά λαμόγια).

Το ουσιαστικό (το) λαμόγιο πιστεύω ότι βγήκε πρόσφατα από παραφθορά της λέξης από τους μη γνωρίζοντες την αρχική της χρήση κατά την εξελικτική πορεία :
ή λομόγια => τα λαμόγια, ενικός το λαμόγιο.

----------


## Vigor

Και επανέρχομαι με μια νέα διατύπωση:

Πιστεύω πως έρχεται από το όνομα που έδωσε γνωστός καταστηματάρχης που εισάγει γνωστές κεραίες που προσφάτως έγιναν και ομαδική στον μονάκριβό του γιο...  ::  

L***gio  ::   ::   ::  

Disclaimer:
Οποιαδήποτε ομοιότης με πρόσωπα και καταστάσεις είναι τυχαία...

----------


## blizardbill

> Να το και το υπονοούμενο, λαμόγια οι Moderators....
> Καλά πάμε, προχωράτε ακάθεκτοι !


Για να ξεκαθαρίσουμε τα πράγματα, η λέξη λαμόγιο είναι του racer για 80 άτομα που "δεν δέχονται" τις ευθύνες τους.
Απλά του υπενθύμισα πως πάει και για λίγους ακόμα αν δεν το εκφράσει καλύτερα και δεν το δικαιολογήσει.

Μπορείτε να υπενθημίσεται στους υπέυθηνους να σβήσουνε την λέξη του racer αν την θεωρείτε προσβλητική.

----------


## papashark

Όχι τίποτα δεν σβήνετε, άμα κάνουμε κανονικό moderation, αρκετοί από εδώ μέσα θα κάνουν πολύ καιρό να ξαναδούν forum, μέσα και σ' αυτούς και εσύ.

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Όχι τίποτα δεν σβήνετε, άμα κάνουμε κανονικό moderation, αρκετοί από εδώ μέσα θα κάνουν πολύ καιρό να ξαναδούν forum, μέσα και σ' αυτούς και εσύ.


Μήπως αυτό Πάνο είναι σαν να απειλείς και να ρίχνεις λάδι στη φωτιά;
Εκφράζουν αυτά τα λόγια το σύνολο των mods forum;

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Όχι τίποτα δεν σβήνετε, άμα κάνουμε κανονικό moderation, αρκετοί από εδώ μέσα θα κάνουν πολύ καιρό να ξαναδούν forum, μέσα και σ' αυτούς και εσύ.
> 
> 
> Μήπως αυτό Πάνο είναι σαν να απειλείς και να ρίχνεις λάδι στη φωτιά;
> Εκφράζουν αυτά τα λόγια το σύνολο των mods forum;


Δεν είναι απειλή, διαπίστωση είναι.

Το έχουμε πει, επειδή το θέμα και οι επιθέσεις αφορούσαν εμάς, δεν προβήκαμε σε Moderation, αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι αρκετοί χρήστες παραβίασαν τους κανόνες αρκετές φορές.

Όμως θα πρέπει σιγά σιγά να καταλάβετε ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχει διάλογος και συζήτηση με ύβρεις, επιθέσεις, ηρωνίες, και βασικό σκοπό να μειώσουμε τον συνομιλητή μας προσάρτοντας του διάφορες κατηγορίες ή και άσχετα θέματα.

Όπως δεν είναι δυνατόν η προειδοποίηση να θεωρείτε απειλή. Θα πρωτιμούσες σε κάθε παράβαση αντί να σου λέμε ότι ενδέχετε να τιμωρηθείς για την συμπεριφορά σου να σε τιμωρούσαμε κατευθείαν ?

Όπως και δεν είναι δυνατόν να ανεχόμαστε τέτοια συμπεριφορά επειδή είμαστε σε αυτή την θέση. Το ότι εκλέγεσε moderator δεν σημαίνει ότι ξαφνικά πρέπει να ανέχεσε να σε βρίζει όλος ο κόσμος.

----------


## ok_computer

> Όχι τίποτα δεν σβήνετε, άμα κάνουμε κανονικό moderation, αρκετοί από εδώ μέσα θα κάνουν πολύ καιρό να ξαναδούν forum, μέσα και σ' αυτούς και εσύ.


οτι τι δηλαδη;
οτι μας την χαριζετε που απλως μπορουμε και γραφουμε;
Τι να το παρουμε αυτο?
Ως απειλη;Ως φοβητρο; ως προβλεψη;
Οτι απο εδω και περα τα ατομα που θα μιλανε και θα παραμενουν στο φορουμ θα ειναι απλως εξαιρεση;

το das experiment το εχετε δει;

----------


## john70

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Όχι τίποτα δεν σβήνετε, άμα κάνουμε κανονικό moderation, αρκετοί από εδώ μέσα θα κάνουν πολύ καιρό να ξαναδούν forum, μέσα και σ' αυτούς και εσύ.
> 
> 
> οτι τι δηλαδη;
> οτι μας την χαριζετε που απλως μπορουμε και γραφουμε;
> Τι να το παρουμε αυτο?
> Ως απειλη;Ως φοβητρο; ως προβλεψη;
> ...


Εγώ πάντος έχω αρχίσει να φοβάμαι ......  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Aπάντησα παραπάνω, αλλά από ότι βλέπω, ότι απάντηση και να δώσω εδώ, ότι και να κάνω, θα θεωρηθεί λάθος, οπότε καμία αξία δεν έχει.......

----------


## sotiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Όχι τίποτα δεν σβήνετε, άμα κάνουμε κανονικό moderation, αρκετοί από εδώ μέσα θα κάνουν πολύ καιρό να ξαναδούν forum, μέσα και σ' αυτούς και εσύ.
> 
> 
> οτι τι δηλαδη;
> οτι μας την χαριζετε που απλως μπορουμε και γραφουμε;
> Τι να το παρουμε αυτο?
> Ως απειλη;Ως φοβητρο; ως προβλεψη;
> ...


αμα κανεις τον κοπο και διαβασεις τους κανονες χρησης του φορουμ,θα καταλαβεις μονος σου και θα σου λυθουν ολες οι αποριες σου.

----------


## mindfox

Ας αφήσουμε τους κανόνες χρήσης για λιγάκι και ας κάνουμε μια ανασκόπηση στα μηνύματα που υπάρχουν στο παρών topic.

Έχουν ειπωθεί διάφορα εναντίον μελών (που είναι συντονιστές) και δεν υπήρχε καμία αντίδραση για να μη κατηγορηθούμε ότι είμαστε φασίστες και άλλα (τα οποία τελικά ούτως ή άλλως τα ακούσαμε)

Ας αλλάξουμε τώρα θέση μεταξύ επιτιθέμενων και συντονιστών.

Για κάντε τώρα μια ψιλοκριτική αν σας αρέσει αυτό που βλέπετε...

Εμένα προσωπικά δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου και δεν τίθεται θέμα moderation, αλλά τίθετε θέμα αυτοσυγκράτησης, αυτοσεβασμού και πάνω από όλα στοιχειώδους πολιτισμού.
Αν εσείς πιστεύετε ότι όλα τα παραπάνω είναι άστοχα και ότι απλά έγραψα ένα μήνυμα για να κερδίσω εντυπώσεις, τότε συμβαίνουν 2 τινά:

Ή είμαι και πάλι λάθος
ή υπάρχει πόλωση εναντίον των συντονιστών οπότε δεν υπάρχει συζήτηση, υπάρχει φανατισμός

Αν από την άλλη, αναγνωρίζετε ότι έστω και στο ελάχιστο ειπώθηκαν (ή μάλλον γράφθηκαν) πράγματα τα οποία δεν θα λέγατε ποτέ στα μέλη που απαρτίζουν την ομάδα των συντονιστών, τότε έχουμε κάνει ένα θετικό βήμα προς τον διάλογο.

Ελπίζω να μην έθιξα κανένα και παρακαλώ όσοι θα μου επιτεθούν ούτως ή άλλως, ας το κάνουν με το μαλακό γιατί είμαι και ευαίσθητος.

Όταν με το καλό ξεσπάσουν, ας επιστρέψουμε στην κανονική λειτουργία που είχε το forum και ας συγκεντρωθούμε στα links μας (συντήρηση όσων έχουν και δημιουργία όσων δεν έχουν - μεταξύ αυτών κι εγώ)

Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας και ελπίζω να καταλάβεται ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι πίσω από τα πληκτρολόγια που δεν είναι άγνωστοι, αλλά πίναμε (και με πολλούς πίνουμε ακόμα) ένα καφεδάκι.

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> Σχετικά με το παραπάνω κι εγώ θα συμετείχα κλπ κλπ αλλά δεν είναι δικά μου τα λεφτά για να αποφασίσω (τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν, από Ιανουάριο πιάνω δουλειά ελπίζω).
> 
> 
> Αποφασίζεις όμως για τα λεφτά των άλλων, εκμεταλεύεσε και την κατάσταση με τις ομαδικές, ευθύνη όμως δεν παίρνεις, απαιτείς όμως να την πάρουν οι moderators.
> 
> 
> Τρελό γέλιο μιλάμε !


Ενοώ καλέ μου ότι για να τσοντάρω θα πρέπει να έχω δικά μου λεφτά και όχι του μπαμπά μου, αλλά μάλον στην παρούσα φάση ποιό πολύ ενδιαφέρεσαι να μου την πεις παρά να καταλάβεις τι γράφω.

Και γιά εξήγησέ μου με ποιό τρόπο εκμεταλεύομαι την κατάσταησ με τις ομαδικές ?

Α. BTW εμείς όταν είμασταν mods είχαμε αναλάβει την ευθύνη οπότε μάλλον στον εαφτό σου πάει το παραπάνω. Εσείς δεν παίρνετε την ευθήνη και απαγορεύετε ξαφνικά τις ομαδικές.

Μάλλον εσύ είσαι αυτός που αποφασίζει χωρίς τεκμήρια με το έτσι θέλω. Αλλά τι λέω εδώ θα φάω ban επιδεί πρόσβαλλα τον τρισμέγιστο, ακόμα δεν μου έχεις απαντήσει στο διπλανό thread. Ή μήπως νομίζεις οτι δεν θυμάμαι την ιστορία με την κρυφή ενότητα και τα dreambox την οποία κρύψατε κι απ' τους τότε mods, ξέρω ξέρω μιλάω πολύ αι θα φάω ban γιατί κάνετε αυστηρό moderation ή αυτή με τα 5GHz.

Καλά εμένα αλλά ρε συ μέχρι και τον mplets πήρε η μπάλα ? Εσύ είσαι ικανός να μας βάλεις όλους στο ίδιο τσουβάλι, γνωστό το σκηνικό papashark vs forum, αλλά μήπως θα σου άξιζε εσένα BAN ?

Να 'ξερες πόσες φορές ήσουν υποψήφιος για ban έχεις φάει και 2 αν θυμάμαι καλά οπότε πρόσεχε όταν απιλείς και μάλιστα σε τέτοιο απαράδεκτο ύφος.

Αλήθεια η πειθαρχική επιτροπή του συλλόγου τι έχει να πει γι' αυτό άραγε ? Θες να δούμε τι άποψη έχουν για την κρυφή ενότητα ? Άντε γιατί αρχίζω και τα παίρνω μέρες που είναι, ήρθαν τα άγρια να διώξουν τα ήμερα.
Εσύ κύριος μας έθεσες εν αγνοία μας σε πολύ μεγαλύτερο κύνδηνο κι ήμερα όχι μόνο κάνεις την πάπια, μας απιλείς κιόλας.

Δεν είσαι σε θέση να μιλάς με αυτό τον τρόπο ειδικά όταν στο παρελθόν έχεις κάνει τόσα απαράδεκτα πράγματα στο forum. Τουλάχιστον σταμάτα να εκτήθεσαι.

@mindfox γιατί να σεβαστώ κάποιον που δεν με σεβάστηκε ? κάποιον που με έθεσε σε κύνδηνο εν αγνοία μου και κάποιον που έχει φάει και 2 ban παραπάνω ? Αλλά ακόμα περισσότερο γιατί να σεβαστώ κάποιον που μετά από όλα αυτά απειλεί από εδώ κι απο εκεί με ban ? Γι αυτό βγήκατε mods ? οι υπόλοιποι απ' την στιγμή που δεν διορθώνετε κλπ τον Πάνο είσαστε συμέτοχοι, που είναι η δικιά σας αυτοσυγκράτηση ? Ά όσο για το "φασίστας" επιδεί θα ξανασχολιαστεί, έχεις ιδέα πόσες φορές ο συγκεκρημένος μας φόρτωσε ανάλογες κατηγορίες ? Εσείς τι κάνετε γι' αυτό τον αφήνετε να σπέρνει ? Θέλεις να δούμε αν εφαρμόζαμε κατά γράμμα τους κανόνες του φορθμ πόσοι θα είχαν ban ? Από εσάς μετράω 3 είδη.

----------


## blizardbill

> Δεν είναι απειλή, διαπίστωση είναι.
> Το έχουμε πει, επειδή το θέμα και οι επιθέσεις αφορούσαν εμάς, δεν προβήκαμε σε Moderation, αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι αρκετοί χρήστες παραβίασαν τους κανόνες αρκετές φορές.
> 
> Όμως θα πρέπει σιγά σιγά να καταλάβετε ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχει διάλογος και συζήτηση με ύβρεις, επιθέσεις, ηρωνίες, και βασικό σκοπό να μειώσουμε τον συνομιλητή μας προσάρτοντας του διάφορες κατηγορίες ή και άσχετα θέματα.


Κατά την γνώμη μου τα έχετε κάνει ΟΛΑ ανάποδα ρε παιδιά και είναι κρίμα...

Πρέπει να είχατε αυστηρό moderation στις ξεκάθαρες βρισιές για να μην τσακωνόμαστε… και έχετε γίνει χαλαροί και με κάποιους από εμάς, αλλά και με τους εαυτούς σας !
Έπρεπε να κάναμε νέα αρχή επιτέλους, με τους banαρισμένους κάτω από τους νέους όρους , και το καθυστερείτε υπερβολικά...
Έπρεπε να σεβόσασταν τον κόσμο που σας εξέλεξε, και να παίρναμε τις σημαντικές αποφάσεις μαζί... και κάνετε ότι θέλετε.

Είναι κρίμα να χαθεί η ευκαιρία που έχουμε παιδιά, και έχετε τεράστια ευθηνή προς το awmn για αυτό.
Αν κάνατε τα αυτονόητα , η κριτική εναντίων σας θα ήταν για μικροπράγματα και δεν θα σας ενοχλούσε κανέναν.

----------


## ok_computer

> Aπάντησα παραπάνω, αλλά από ότι βλέπω, ότι απάντηση και να δώσω εδώ, ότι και να κάνω, θα θεωρηθεί λάθος, οπότε καμία αξία δεν έχει.......


για να μαι ειλικρινης δεν ειχα διαβασει την απαντηση του πανου οταν το εγραφα.
και οταν μιλαω για το das experiment ειναι μια μικρη αληθεια που τη τραβαω τοσο ωστε να παραμορφωνεται....ειναι για να γελασουμε εν ολιγοις....

για να ειμαστε σωστοι και να μην αφηνουμε υπονοιες και ελευθερο χωρο για σχολια εντυπωσεων...

----------


## nkladakis

Η κατάσταση στο φόρουμ έγινε χάλια από την στιγμή που ανακοινώθηκαν τα μέτρα (υπέρβαση αρμοδιοτήτων). Εσείς οι moderators είστε υπεύθυνοι.

----------


## ok_computer

θα θελα να προσθεσω οτι ολοι οι mods ειναι κατα των ομαδικων ,ενω φαινεται ξεκαθαρα οτι ολοι οι χρηστες ειναι υπερ.
Ειναι δυνατον να μην πολωθει η κατασταση;

Το υγιες ειναι ενα μερος των χρηστων να ειναι υπερ ,ενα μερος κατα και οι mods να μην εχουν ΚΑΝ γνωμη (η τουλαχιστον γνωμη που να μην επηρεαζει καθοριστικα τα δρωμενα) και να παιζουν το ρολο του διαιτητη.

----------


## ysam

Έίσαι σε λάθος forum μάλλον..

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Όπως και δεν είναι δυνατόν να ανεχόμαστε τέτοια συμπεριφορά επειδή είμαστε σε αυτή την θέση. Το ότι εκλέγεσε moderator δεν σημαίνει ότι ξαφνικά πρέπει να ανέχεσε να σε βρίζει όλος ο κόσμος.


Κοίτα ποιός μιλάει... Εμείς δηλαδή πως σε ανεχτήκαμε ρε Πάνο για πες μου...

Θα δεχόμουν το παραπάνω αν το έλεγε ο nantito ή ο hobit αλλά εσύ δεν έχεις κανένα δικαιόμα να απαιτείς τέτοια μεταχείρηση (βλ. προηγούμενο post).

----------


## ok_computer

> Έίσαι σε λάθος forum μάλλον..


προτεινεις να αλλαξω; 
Η' μαλλον τι προτεινεις εσυ;

----------


## mindfox

Νίκο (Kladaki), με απογοήτευσες με αυτή σου την απάντηση.

Νίκο (MickFlem) μου έδειξες μια πλευρά του εαυτού σου που ποτέ δεν πίστευα ότι έχεις. Και προσωπικές επιθέσεις έκανες, και χτυπήματα κάτω από τη ζώνη έκανες, και μας προσέβαλλες...

Και τελικά, κανένα σχόλιο στο μήνυμά μου. Μάλλον δεν είναι της μόδας

----------


## Mick Flemm

Κώστα το μόνο που σας καταλογίζω είναι που αφήνετε τον Πάνο να είναι τόσο προκλητικός στο forum. Τα υπόλοιπα πάνε αποκλειστικά στον Πάνο αφού ο ίδιος προκαλεί με την στάση του αυτή μου την συμπεριφορά. Δεν νομίζω να σας προσέβαλα και δεν ήταν ο σκοπός μου, αλλά όταν ακούγονται απειλές και τόσο προκλητικά πράγματα οφείλω να απαντήσω. Ελπίζω να μην βρεθείς ποτέ στην θέση μου, μου είναι ιδιαίτερα δυσάρεστο αυτο΄που κάνω και αυτό που γίνεται.

----------


## DVD_GR

> θα θελα να προσθεσω οτι ολοι οι mods ειναι κατα των ομαδικων ,ενω φαινεται ξεκαθαρα οτι ολοι οι χρηστες ειναι υπερ.
> Ειναι δυνατον να μην πολωθει η κατασταση;
> 
> Το υγιες ειναι ενα μερος των χρηστων να ειναι υπερ ,ενα μερος κατα και οι mods να μην εχουν ΚΑΝ γνωμη (η τουλαχιστον γνωμη που να μην επηρεαζει καθοριστικα τα δρωμενα) και να παιζουν το ρολο του διαιτητη.



πολυ καλα τα λες...

----------


## racer

@blizrdbill: σου εκίγησα ποιούς κατηγορώ ώς λαμόγια στην προκειμένη περίπτωση. Το αν οι moderators κατα τη γνώμη σου είναι και αυτοί λαμόγια είναι άλλο θέμα, εδώ συζητάμε για τις ομαδικές και αυτήν την ψηφοφορία. Όπως και να έχει τον γενικό ορισμό στον δώσανε αλλοι που είναι σαφός καλύτεροι γνώστες των ελληνικών απ ότι εγώ  ::  

@koem: τουλάχιστον έχεις αυτογνωσία

@lamogio: χρονια πολλά Jason

@mick_flemm: ευ όσον δεν έχεις οικονομική ανεξαρτισία γιατι προτίνεις οικονομικά ρίσκα σε άλους βρε Νίκο? Αυτό προσπαθεί να σου πεί ο Πάνος. Όσο για το dreambox, ας μήν το ξαναπιάσουμε, αρκετά τα πήρα τότε  ::  

@all: πρέπει να κάνουνε 'υπέρβαση αρμοδιοτήτων' οι mods για να συζιτήσουμε το 'κοινό μυστηκό' τεληκα? Το πόσοι θέλουνε να συνεχιστούνε οι ομαδηκές το μάθμε (90 πλέον). Το πόσοι έχουνε τη δυνατότητα και την όρεξη να το στιρήξουνε αυτό πάλι το μάθαμε (3). 

Τι κάνουμε???

----------


## blizardbill

Δεν θέλει ερώτημα στο "τι κάνουμε" … απλά πιέζουμε αν μπορούμε τους Mod να δείξουν ότι σέβονται τις αποφάσεις αυτών που τους έδωσαν την εξουσία για ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ μόνο πράγματα .
Να σταματήσει το πάγωμα των ομαδικών δηλαδή, και οι δικαιολογίες γύρω από αυτό.

Σε περίπτωση που οι ψηφοφόροι είμαστε λαμόγια-βλάκες ανίκανοι ή ότι άλλο, και δεν συμφωνούνε οι Mod με τις αποφάσεις του κόσμου , ή παραιτούνται ή ψάχνουνε να βρούνε σχετικά δημοκρατική λύση για αυτό το πρόβλημα .
Πάντως σε κάποιους πρέπει να υπακούσουν οι Mod για βασικά πράγματα ,αφού δεν έχουν το ελεύθερο ... αν δεν είμαστε εμείς και οι κανόνες που ψηφίσαμε δεν ξέρω ποιος θα είναι, αλλά τώρα τουλάχιστον δεν έχουν από πουθενά το δικαίωμα να κάνουν ότι θέλουν.

----------


## bowie

::  το θέατρο του παραλόγου εξελίσεται εδώ
 ::  προσωπικές επιθέσεις, ανούσια ευφυολογήματα ατόμων που παριστάνουν τα σπουδαία.

 ::  θα ήθελα να ήξερα δεν ντρέπεσται να τα γράφεται???


 ::  αν οι mods έχουν πρόβλήμα με τις ομαδικές μπορούν ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες του δικτύου να παραγγέλνουν με νόμιμα παραστατικά από έξω και να τα δίνουν σε εμάς χωρίς κέρδος οπότε δεν υπάρχει κανένα δήθεν νομικό κώλυμα 

 ::  νομίζω δεν είναι φρόνιμο να κάνουμε την χάρη στους μαγαζάτορες και να συνεχίσουν να μας πουλάνε φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες. οι τόσο μεγάλες διαφορές στις τιμές είναι αδικαιολόγητες.

 ::  και όσοι μιλάνε για ύποπτες ομαδικές να βγούνε να τις κατονομάσουν (για να ξέρω αν πιάστηκα και κορόϊδο κιόλας ) και να σταματήσει το παραμύθι της αοριστολογίας. Αν νομίζουν ότι πουλάνε μούρη με υπονοούμενα, να πάνε καλύτερα σε μια παιδική χαρά να παίξουν.

ααα και καλές γιορτές!!!  ::   ::

----------


## cdthelw

Αν και δεν μπορώ να αποφανθώ για την νομιμότητα η μή των ομαδικών θα ήθελα να κάνω post κάποια πράγματα απο τους όρους χρήσης του forum...

"Γενικά 

Το φόρουμ του AWMN δημιουργήθηκε και λειτουργεί για να εξυπηρετήσει το Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Αθηνών και τους χρήστες του, καθώς και άλλα ελεύθερα Ασύρματα Δίκτυα ανά την Ελλάδα. "

Νομίζω εκείνοι που αποφασίζουν πρέπει να αναλογιστούν την σημασία των ομαδικών για το forum αλλά καιγια την εξέλιξη των ασύρματων δικτύων γενικότερα.

Φυσικά η τήρηση των νόμων του Ελληνικού Κράτους είναι αυτονόητη και θα έπρεπε να διασφαλιστεί η προστασία του forum ,του Συλλογου αλλά και των χρηστών με γνωμοδοτήσεις απο αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες ή νομικών-φοροτεχνικών.
Το παραπάνω είναι ουσιαστικό για να μπορείς να υποστηρίξεις την μια η την άλλη άποψη. Διαφορετικά η άποψη 100 χρηστών ή των συντονιστών είναι καθαρά προσωπική και κάθε άλλο παρά δεσμευτική.

----------


## mindfox

Αυτό που είδα στο παρών thread είναι άκρως απογοητευτικό.

Περιμένω σε συγκεκριμένα ερωτήματα που έχω θέσει σε διάφορους χρήστες οι οποίοι θεωρώ ότι επιτέθηκαν και προσέβαλαν την ομάδα των συντονιστών (ακόμα και σε προσωπικό επίπεδο) χωρίς να υπάρχει καμία απάντηση.

Είναι τελικά πάρα πολύ αστείο το πως η αλήθεια φαίνεται μετά από καιρό.
Η όλη υπόθεση ξεκίνησε με τις επιλογές αυτής της ψηφοφορίας, η οποίες είναι άκρως παραπλανητικές, αφού το θέμα δεν είναι αν θα σταματήσουν ή αν θα συνεχιστούν οι ψηφοφορίες, αλλά αν θα παραμείνουν ή όχι στο forum μας.
Το αποτέλεσμα αυτού, είναι ότι όσοι χρήστες δεν έχουν παρακολουθήσει την επιχειρηματολογία που έγινε και από τα 2 διαφωνούντα μέρη, να ψηφίσει αυτό που βλέπει σαν λογική επιλογή, δηλαδή την συνέχιση των ομαδικών.

Και όλα αυτά, από έχα χρήστη ο οποίος έχασε την ψυχραιμία του για άλλη μια φορά, κατάλαβε νοήματα και λέξεις όπως εκείνος ήθελε και το αστείο είναι (για εμένα δηλαδή, για πολλούς που θα απαντήσουν στο post μου με προσβλητικό και επιθετικό τρόπο δεν θα είναι αστείο) ότι μετά από λίγο καιρό, θα βγει ο χρήστης MEW και θα ζητήσει συγνώμη διότι δεν είχε καταλάβει ακριβώς ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα ή τι έκαναν οι συντονιστές.
Άλλωστε έχει επαναληφθεί και στο παρελθόν, έτσι δεν είναι;

Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που με την απερίσκεπτη χρήση των λέξεων (φασισμός, χούντα κλπ) έχει δυσαρεστίσει ανθρώπους.

Επίσης, βλέπω ότι αρκετοί από τους επιτιθέμενους, δεν ασχολούνται και πολύ με το forum, βρήκαν όμως τον χρόνο να ασχοληθούν με το παρών θέμα. Ενδιαφέρον απο στατιστικής άποψης.

Επίσης, βλέπω χρήστες οι οποίοι αφού εξαπέλυσαν τα πυρά τους, δεν ξαναέγραψαν, ακόμα κι αν τους τέθηκαν συγκεκριμένες ερωτήσεις σχετικά με το βάσιμο των γραφόμενών τους.

Αν λοιπόν αυτό που οδηγεί τη συμμετοχή μας σε συλογικές αποφάσεις είναι η συμπάθεια ή αντιπάθειά μας προς το(τα) μέλη που τις προτείνουν, τότε πιστεύω πως τα χειρότερα δεν έχουν έρθει ακόμα.

Αν πιστεύετε ότι είναι αστείο να κοροϊδεύετε και να ειρωνεύεστε τον συνομιλητή σας, μόνο και μόνο επειδή προστατεύεστε από την οθόνη του υπολογιστή, είναι λυπηρό.

Αν όλοι πιστεύετε πως η συμπεριφορά που έδειξαν η πλειοψηφία των μελών εδώ μέσα προς άλλα μέλη και συντονιστές είναι επιτρεπτή, είναι ντροπή.

Εγώ προσωπικά, θα ντρεπόμουν πάρα πολύ να γράψω αυτά που έχουν γράψει ορισμένοι για συνανθρώπους μου (πόσο μάλλον αν τους έχω γνωρίσει κι όλας και γνωρίζω πάνω-κάτω και το χαρακτήρα τους).

Άντε, επιτεθείτε τώρα όσο θέλετε σε εμένα.

Υ.Γ. Σε οποιονδήποτε άλλο γίνει επίθεση με αφορμή το παρών μήνυμα, θα διαγράφεται άμεσα. Και αν κάποιοι με κατηγορήσουν ότι είμαι απειλητικός (δεν περιμένω και κάτι καλύτερο δηλαδή) να ξέρουν ότι απλώς δεν θέλω να επαναλάβουν την τακτική που κάνουν εδώ και τόσες σελίδες - να ξεσπάν τις προσωπικές τους κόντρες και διαφωνίες με πάτημα τα γραφώμενα άλλου. Όποιος κατάλαβε, κατάλαβε.

----------


## racer

> Δεν θέλει ερώτημα στο "τι κάνουμε" … απλά πιέζουμε αν μπορούμε τους Mod να δείξουν ότι σέβονται τις αποφάσεις αυτών που τους έδωσαν την εξουσία για ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ μόνο πράγματα .


Φάουλ, εξουσία τους έδοσαν οι voters, όχι το 'Γενική Συζίτιση'.

----------


## blizardbill

> Φάουλ, εξουσία τους έδοσαν οι voters, όχι το 'Γενική Συζίτιση'.


Πέναλτι , οι voters δεν τους έδωσαν απόλυτη εξουσία, αλλά μόνο για συγκεκριμένα πράγματα, και υπάρχει ηθική τουλάχιστον υποχρέωση να το σεβαστούν αυτό.
Δεν μπορούν να ερμηνεύουν τους κανόνες που εμείς ψηφίσαμε όπως θέλουν ούτε να βάζουν την ψήφο στο τσεπάκι και να την βγάζουν όποτε θέλουν.
Αν υπάρχει κάποια παρεξήγηση για τους όρους μας , ή τις πολύ σημαντικές αποφάσεις που πρέπει να παρθούν, να ξαναρωτήσουν τους voters.

----------


## mindfox

Σχετικά μη το μήνυμά μου δεν έχεις κάποια σκέψη να μοιραστείς μαζί μας, blizzardbill;

----------


## nkladakis

> Σχετικά μη το μήνυμά μου δεν έχεις κάποια σκέψη να μοιραστείς μαζί μας, blizzardbill;


Εγώ θα ήθελα να ξέρω κάτι άλλο. Μετά από την αναταραχή που έχει δημιουργηθεί από τα νέα μέτρα που αναγγέλθηκαν δεν υπάρχει η βούληση να αποσυρθούν και να γίνει συζήτηση από μηδενική βάση για το τη θα κάνουμε από εδώ και πέρα?

----------


## sotiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mindfox
> 
> Σχετικά μη το μήνυμά μου δεν έχεις κάποια σκέψη να μοιραστείς μαζί μας, blizzardbill;
> 
> 
> Εγώ θα ήθελα να ξέρω κάτι άλλο. Μετά από την αναταραχή που έχει δημιουργηθεί από τα νέα μέτρα που αναγγέλθηκαν δεν υπάρχει η βούληση να αποσυρθούν και να γίνει συζήτηση από μηδενική βάση για το τη θα κάνουμε από εδώ και πέρα?


οσο χρονο περιμενουμε για να μαζευτουν ολοι οι σχετικοι νομοι απο τους ειδικους,αυτο κανουμε, το συζηταμε...αλλα καταληξαμε σε αδιεξο, κατι σαν "η κοτα εκανε το αυγο ή το αυγο την κοτα", οποτε η μονη λυση ειναι να περιμενουμε την γνωμοδοτηση.
μαζευουμε στοιχεια εμεις,μαζευει στοιχεια και ο ifaistos ή οποιος αλλος θελει και μετα συγκρινουμε ποιος τα'χει πιο μεγαλα (τα στοιχεια)  ::  

οπως και να'χει ομως μεχρι να γινει αυτο μπορεις και εσυ να:




> _γιατι δεν κανεις αληθεια μια (μεγαλη) ομαδικη,βαλε και την προμηθεια για τον συλλογο μεσα, πουλησε σε μελη και μη μελη και οταν ερθουν με το καλο τα πραγματα...φωναξε τους ολους στον συλλογο να τα παραλαβουν....και να φωναξουμε και το ΣΔΟΕ να κανει ελεγχο σε σενα που εβγαλες κερδος (πουλησες ακριβοτερα απο οτι αγορασες),στον συλλογο γιατι πηρε την προμηθεια αυτη και διαφορα αλλα πραγματα,να δικαιολογησεις οτι ολα τα κομματια ειναι για ιδια χρηση κλπ κλπ._


περασες τελευταια απο τον οδηγο αγορας να δεις οτι δεν εχει πλεον μονο 2 μαγαζια...αλλα πανω απο 15?
http://147.102.3.90/moin/_cf_e4_e7_e3_f ... 3_ec_ef_fd

----------


## nkladakis

> οπως και να'χει ομως μεχρι να γινει αυτο μπορεις και εσυ να:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _....και να φωναξουμε και το ΣΔΟΕ να κανει ελεγχο σε σενα που εβγαλες κερδος (πουλησες ακριβοτερα απο οτι αγορασες),στον συλλογο γιατι πηρε την προμηθεια αυτη και διαφορα αλλα πραγματα,να δικαιολογησεις οτι ολα τα κομματια ειναι για ιδια χρηση κλπ κλπ._


Σωτήρη μου το ΣΔΟΕ δεν θα το φώναζα ούτε για να μου πει τα κάλαντα.
Φαντάζομαι ούτε και εσυ. Εκτός αν είναι έμμεση απειλή

----------


## sotiris

Νικο,
νομιζω οτι εαν ολα ειναι νομιμα δεν υπαρχει κανενας φοβος...εδω μετα τις γιορτες θα φερει στοιχεια ο ifaistos οτι ο συλλογος ειναι στην ουσια ο μονος που μπορει να κανει ομαδικες....

θα ηθελες να μπει ο συλλογος σε πιθανο κινδυνο? 
δεν θα ηταν καλυτερο να ειμαστε σιγουροι μια και καλη κατευθειαν απο την πηγη (ΣΔΟΕ ή καποιο αλλο αρμοδιο κρατικο φορεα)? 
τι λες?

Γνωριζεις εσυ καποιον αλλον κρατικο φορεα που ασχολειτε με τα θεματα αυτα?
Εαν γνωριζεις,να φωναξουμε εκεινον που γνωριζεις εσυ.

Βεβαια η απειλη αυτη που λες υφιστατε τοσο καιρο απο τα υπολοιπα νομιμα μαγαζια και εταιριες που πουλανε αυτα που εμεις φερνουμε απο την αμερικη ή κανω λαθος?

----------


## dimitriss

Μετά από αρκετές ώρες συζήτηση με τον οικονομικό διευθηντή, την την προϊσταμένη του λογιστηρίου αλλά και τους λογιστές, κατάφερα να μάθω μερικά πράγματα σχετικά με τις ομαδικές.

_Πριν γράψω κάτι άλλο να δηλώσω και εγώ ότι συμφωνώ με τους GGEORGAN, sbolis, nkladakis και αναλαμβάνω ότι ευθύνη μου αντιστοιχει._

Παρακάτω θα δώσω μερικές πληροφορίες που έχούν να κάνουν με το νομικό-λογιστικό πλαίσιο (αυτά είναι από ανθρώπους που είναι η δουλεία τους και σε καμιά περίπτωση δικά)
*Τα κομμάτια οπυ παραθέτω είναι απλά προς αντιστοιχηση των γραφωμενων για την ποιο εύκολη κατανόηση όσων διαβάζουν και ΟΧΙ προσωπική επίθεση ή ειρωνία ή ότι άλλο, σε αυτούς που τα γράψανε, απλά τα δανείζωμαι.





> Να τον στήλουμε σούμπητο στο *ΣΔΟΕ* και να του κλείσει το σπίτι..... 
> Και αν έχει κάνει υποτιμολόγηση, άρα έχει εξαπατήσει το ελληνικό κράτος, επίπτει στην νομοθεσία περί λαθρεμπορίας, και τρώει μια μικρή καταδικη, έτσι για το θεαθήναι.


α) Το ΣΔΟΕ δεν μπορεί να επέμβει σε ιδιώτη παρά μόνο σε εταιρίες. 
β) Αν έχει κάνει κάτι υποτιμολόγιση τότε ειναι θέμα εφορίας.





> Κανείς δεν είπε ότι αυτεπάγγελτα ο εισαγγελέας θα ασχοληθεί με το νόμιμο ή όχι των ομαδικών, εμείς αναφερθήκαμε στο νόμιμο ή όχι των εκτελωνισμών των ομαδικών σαν αυτεπάγγελτη κίνηση του εισαγγελέα


Εάν υπάρχει κάτι το παράνομο δε θα περάσει από τον εκτελωνισμό (δε λέμε για λαδωματα και άλλα). Η μόνη περίπτωση να επέμβει αυτεπάγγελτα ο εισαγγελέας είναι αν ΈΝΑ άτομο κάνει συχνα εισαγωγές σε μεγάλες ποσότητες και ειναι ιδιώτης, τότε ναι, μπορεί να κινήσει υποψίες _και λογικό θα είναι_




> Τονίζω πως η επιλεκτική διάκρηση μεταξύ του κόβω τα ελληνικά μαγαζιά και αφήνω τα ξένα, μπορούν θεωρηθεί ως υποστήριξη των ομαδικών, και να θεσπίσει κατηγορία συνεργίας για τους υπεύθηνους του forum και ιδιαίτερα για τους εκάστοτε διοργανωτές.


Δεν τιθεται τέτοιο θέμα εφόσων δεν υφήστατε πλέον το καθεστός της μονοπολιακής αγοράς αλλά υπάρχει η "θεωρία" του ελεύθερου εμπορίου. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μπορεις να αγοράζεις από όπου θελεις αρκει να γίνεται όπως ορίζει σε καθε περίπτωση ο νόμος.

Αυτά ήταν μια μικρή παρένθεση σε μερικά από αυτά που είχαν γραφτεί μεχρι τώρα.

Οι προτάσεις-συμβουλές που μου δώσανε οι ποίο ειδικοί με αυτά τα θέματα τώρα:

1) Εαν την "ομαδική" την κάνει ένας, και εφόσων πληρώσει δασμούς, φόρους και ότι άλλο χρειάζεται μπορεί να τα κάνει ότι θέλει ΑΡΚΕΙ να μην το πουλάει και βγάζει κέρδος, μπορεί να τις χαρίσει, να τις παραχωρίσει, να τις σπάσει, να τις πετάξει όχι να τις πουλήσει. Πρόβλημα σε αυτή την περίπτωση, όπως έγραψα και παραπάνω, μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί, (θεωριτηκά) μόνο αν το κανει κατά συροή.

2)Τις παραγγελίες να τις κάνει ο σύλλογος. 
α) Εαν ο σύλλογος κρατάει βιβλία και στο τέλος του χρόνου αποδίδει ΦΠΑ τότε μπορεί να κάνει την παραγγελια κανονικά (έχει το δικαίωμα). Τις πχ κάρτες που έφερε μπορεί να τις πουλήσει στα μέλλη του συλλόγου και μάλιστα και ακριβότερα από ότι τις αγόρασε, να βγάλει και κέρδος δηλαδή, απλά θα πρέπει να κόψει αποδηξεις για τον κάθε έναν (μπορεί να κρατάει θεωρημένες αποδήξεις και να κόβει τιμολόγια για παροχή υπηρεσιων). Το δικαίομα αυτό το διατηρεί ΑΥΣΤΗΡΑ και ΜΟΝΟ εαν τα υλικά αυτα δίνονται σε μια στα μελλη του για χρηση στο δυκτιο, δεν μπορεί να πάει στο Χ κατάστημα και να τις ξαναπουλήσει. 

β)Εαν ο σύλλογος δεν δηλώνει έσοδα (κάνει δηλαδή στο τέλους του έτους δήλωση ότι για το έτος 2004 δεν είχε κανενα κέρδος) τότε και πάλι μπορεί να τις φέρει χωρίς προβλημα και να τα δηλώσει ως έξοδα. Δηλαδή, από τις συνδρομές του 2004 αποφάσισε να χαρίσει στα μέλλη του τις Χ κάρτες και θα είναι καλυμένος. Ξαναλέω ότι στο τέλος του χρόνου θα πρέπει να κλείσει με μηδεν έσοδα.






> Στο θέμα μας τώρα, νομίζω οτι μπορούν οι Συλλόγος, mods, admins να συντάξουνε κάτι σε δήλωση αποποίιση ευθύνης,


Αν υπάρχει παράνομη πράξη δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι με μια τέτοια δήλωση θα είσαι καλυμένος


Επαναλαμβάνω για μια ακόμη φορά ότι τα παραπάνω δεν αποτελούν δικές μου σκέψεις ή εικασίες αλλά γνώσεις - απόψεις ανθρώπων πουείναι η δουλεία τους.

@ Δ.Σ. Εάν η λογίστρια που κοιτάει το θέμα έχει απορίες ή αν νομίζει ότι μπορεί να την βοηθήσει κάποιος από το τμήμα του λογιστηρίου της εταίρίας που δουλεύω, είναι πρόθυμοι να το κάνουν. Μπορείτε να μου στείλεται pm ή email και να τους φέρουμε σε επικοινωνία.

Συγνώμη για το μέγεθος του post μου. 
Φιλικά,
Δημήτρης[/i]

----------


## nvak

> Ξαναλέω ότι στο τέλος του χρόνου θα πρέπει να κλείσει με μηδεν έσοδα.


Ψάξτε το καλύτερα ! Δεν νομίζω ότι ισχύει. Το μή κερδοσκοπικός δέν έχει να κάνει με το αν υπάρχουν έσοδα, αλλά τι γίνονται αυτά τα έσοδα.

----------


## papashark

> α) Το ΣΔΟΕ δεν μπορεί να επέμβει σε ιδιώτη παρά μόνο σε εταιρίες. 
> β) Αν έχει κάνει κάτι υποτιμολόγιση τότε ειναι θέμα εφορίας.
> 
> Εάν υπάρχει κάτι το παράνομο δε θα περάσει από τον εκτελωνισμό (δε λέμε για λαδωματα και άλλα). Η μόνη περίπτωση να επέμβει αυτεπάγγελτα ο εισαγγελέας είναι αν ΈΝΑ άτομο κάνει συχνα εισαγωγές σε μεγάλες ποσότητες και ειναι ιδιώτης, τότε ναι, μπορεί να κινήσει υποψίες _και λογικό θα είναι_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Δημήτρη θα ήθελα να σε ευχαριστήσω για το μήνυμα σου. Έχει αρκετή ουσία, και είναι γραμμένο με κόσμιο τρόπο.

Θα μου έπιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω μαζί σου σε 2-3 σημεία, τα οποία μπορείς να μεταφέρεις στο λογιστήριο σου.

1)Το ΣΔΟΕ δεν μπορεί να επέμβει σε ιδιώτη .
Το ΣΔΟΕ επεμβένει σε ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες και σε εταιρείες. Εάν εσύ ανοίξεις ένα μαγαζί (ή έστω μια καντίνα) χωρίς να κάνεις έναρξη, και πουλάς χωρίς αποδήξεις, ποιός επιλαμβάνετε ?

2) Η υποτιμολόγηση αγαθών προς εισαγωγή, επίπτη στο Τελωνίο, καθότι η παράνομη πράξη γίνετε κατά την εισαγωγή του αγαθού στην χώρα, και όχι αφού εισαχθεί. Γι' αυτό επιλαμβάνετε το τελωνίο, και σε πάνε με την νομοθεσία περί λαθρεμπορίας.

3) Εδώ έχουμε οργανωτή ομαδικών κατά συρροή, αλλά και έχουμε και το φόρουμ που στηρίζει/υποστηρίζει την διοργάνωση ομαδικών κατά συρροή.
Οπότε έχουμε 2 ερωτήματα, τι ευθήνη φέρουμε εφόσον γνωρίζουμε ότι διατελείτε αδίκημα αλλά κάνουμε την πάπια αφενός γιατί λυπόμαστε τον συνάνθρωπο μας (έχει γυναίκα και παιδιά, δεν θα του κλείσουμε εμείς το σπίτι), αφετέρου γιατί μας συμφέρει οικονομικά (βλέπε δόλος), αφετρίτου πέρνει και ο σύλλογος τις δωρέες του (και ο νοών νοήτο). Και το δεύτερο ερώτημα είναι, κατά πόσο είμαστε συνεργοί κατά συρροή αφού επιτρέπουμε τις ομαδικές (γνωρίζοντας μάλιστα το παράνομο της ιστοριάς), όταν απαγορεύουμε τις διαφημίσεις των ελλήνων εμπόρων (πάρα πολλές φορές έχουμε λάβει προσφορές από μαγαζιά που δεν έχουν δημοσιευθει καθότι θεωρούνται διαφημίσεις), και οι ομαδικές διοργανώνονται μέσω του φόρουμ (αρχική πρόκληση ενδιαφέροντος, ανάρτηση fix τιμής, παραγγελειοληψία, ενημέρωση πελατών, διανομή αγαθών, μόνο σύστημα στυλ paypal δεν έχουμε φτιάξει για να γίνετε και η πληρωμή).

4) Υπάρχει ελεύθερο εμπόριο όταν δεν επιτρέπεις να διαφημιστεί το μαγαζί αλλά επιτρέπεις στον κατά συρροή (ή μη) οργανωτή ομαδικών όχι μόνο να διαφημίζετε αλλά να πουλάει μέσω του φόρουμ ?

5) Για την διοργάνωση ομαδικών από ιδιώτες, το κατά συρροή τα καλύπτει όλα....

6) Για την διοργάνωση ομαδικών από τον σύλλογο, θα μείνω σε αυτό που είπες, ότι μπορεί να πουλάει/χαρίζει μόνο στα μέλη του συλλόγου, και όχι σε όλη την ελλάδα όπως γίνετε σήμερα (και μάλιστα με καπέλο για τα μη μέλη).


Και πάλι σε ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη, που έδειξες πόσο κόσμια μπορεί να γίνετε μια συζήτηση.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dimitriss
> 
>  Ξαναλέω ότι στο τέλος του χρόνου θα πρέπει να κλείσει με μηδεν έσοδα.
> 
> 
> Ψάξτε το καλύτερα ! Δεν νομίζω ότι ισχύει. Το μή κερδοσκοπικός δέν έχει να κάνει με το αν υπάρχουν έσοδα, αλλά τι γίνονται αυτά τα έσοδα.


Δεν μπορείς να έχεις περίσσευμα στο τέλος της χρονίας από εμπορικές πράξεις γιατί θεωρείτε κέρδος.

Μπορούν να σου περισσέψουν όσα λεφτά θες από συνδρομές (πχ η ΑΛΑΟ έχει γύρω στα 17,000€ υπόλοιπο στο ταμείο της γιατί μαζεύει λεφτά από τις συνδρομές για να αγοράσει γραφεία).

Το μόνο που θέλει προσοχή είναι να μην σου πουν ότι προσφέρεις υπηρεσίες έναντι συνδρομής και τα μέλη γράφονται αποκλειστικά για τις συνδρομές. (το έχω δει πριν πολλά χρόνια να συμβαίνει αλλά με τόσες αλλαγές τις νομοθεσίας μπορεί καν να μην ισχύ).

----------


## sotiris

ευχαριστουμε dimitriss για τον χρονο που διαθεσες για το θεμα.
(εκανα delete το διπλο σου ποστ,ηταν ακριβως το ιδιο με αυτο)




> 1) Εαν την "ομαδική" την κάνει ένας, και εφόσων πληρώσει δασμούς, φόρους και ότι άλλο χρειάζεται *μπορεί να τα κάνει ότι θέλει ΑΡΚΕΙ να μην το πουλάει και βγάζει κέρδος*, μπορεί να τις χαρίσει, να τις παραχωρίσει, να τις σπάσει, να τις πετάξει όχι να τις πουλήσει. Πρόβλημα σε αυτή την περίπτωση, όπως έγραψα και παραπάνω, μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί, (θεωριτηκά) μόνο αν το κανει κατά συροή.


η προμηθεια του συλλογου θεωρειτε κερδος ή οχι?
δηλαδη εαν καποιος αγορασει με νομιμο τροπο ενα προιον με 100€ και το πουλησει 103€ αυτα τα 3€ ειναι ή δεν ειναι κερδος?
απο τι ποσοστο και πανω θεωρειτε "κατα συρροη" η οργανωση ομαδικων απο ενα ατομο? πχ 1 το μηνα, 1 την βδομαδα....




> 2)Τις παραγγελίες να τις κάνει ο σύλλογος.
> α) Εαν ο σύλλογος κρατάει βιβλία και στο τέλος του χρόνου αποδίδει ΦΠΑ τότε μπορεί να κάνει την παραγγελια κανονικά (έχει το δικαίωμα). Τις πχ κάρτες που έφερε μπορεί να τις πουλήσει στα μέλλη του συλλόγου και μάλιστα και ακριβότερα από ότι τις αγόρασε, να βγάλει και κέρδος δηλαδή, απλά θα πρέπει να κόψει αποδηξεις για τον κάθε έναν (μπορεί να κρατάει θεωρημένες αποδήξεις και να κόβει τιμολόγια για παροχή υπηρεσιων). *Το δικαίομα αυτό το διατηρεί ΑΥΣΤΗΡΑ και ΜΟΝΟ εαν τα υλικά αυτα δίνονται σε μια στα μελλη του για χρηση στο δυκτιο*, δεν μπορεί να πάει στο Χ κατάστημα και να τις ξαναπουλήσει.


εαν τα πουλαει σε μη μελη του ειναι παρανομο ή οχι?
γινετε αυτο στις ομαδικες μας ή οχι? και μαλιστα ζητειτε και προμηθεια στα μη μελη.
αγοραζουν ατομα απο ολη την Ελλαδα απο τις ομαδικες του awmn ή οχι?
αγοραζουν ατομα ποσοτητες που δεν ξερουμε εαν ειναι για χρηση στο δικτυο ή για προσωπικη ή μεταπωλητικη χρηση, ναι ή οχι?




> β)Εαν ο σύλλογος δεν δηλώνει έσοδα (κάνει δηλαδή στο τέλους του έτους δήλωση ότι για το έτος 2004 δεν είχε κανενα κέρδος) τότε και πάλι μπορεί να τις φέρει χωρίς προβλημα και να τα δηλώσει ως έξοδα. *Δηλαδή, από τις συνδρομές του 2004 αποφάσισε να χαρίσει στα μέλλη του τις Χ κάρτες και θα είναι καλυμένος.* Ξαναλέω ότι στο τέλος του χρόνου θα πρέπει να κλείσει με μηδεν έσοδα.


μιλαμε παλι μονο για τα μελη του συλλογου και για κανεναν αλλον,σωστα?
τα προιοντα που θα χαρισει ο συλλογος στα μελη του θα ανηκουν στα μελη ή στον συλλογο? οποτε ενα αλλο ΔΣ για παραδειγμα να μπορει να ζητησει τα προιοντα αυτα πισω.




> α) Το ΣΔΟΕ δεν μπορεί να επέμβει σε ιδιώτη παρά μόνο σε εταιρίες.


γνωριζεις εαν υπαρχει αλλος σχετικος φορεας που να ασχολειτε με τα φυσικα προσωπα?




> Η μόνη περίπτωση να επέμβει αυτεπάγγελτα ο εισαγγελέας είναι αν ΈΝΑ άτομο κάνει [b]συχνα εισαγωγές σε μεγάλες ποσότητες και ειναι ιδιώτης[/b], τότε ναι, μπορεί να κινήσει υποψίες *και λογικό θα είναι*


ειναι παλι λιγο αφαιρετικο το "συχνα" και το "μεγαλες ποσοτητες" και ερχετε σε αντιθεση με γραφομμενα αλλων....
γνωριζεις γιατι " και λογικο θα ειναι" ? αφου δεν υπαρχει προβλημα,αφου η αγορα ειναι ακοικτη,αφου...αφου....

----------


## Nickibanez

> τι ευθήνη φέρουμε εφόσον γνωρίζουμε ότι διατελείτε αδίκημα αλλά κάνουμε την πάπια


Πάνο, θα με βοηθούσες πάρα πολύ αν μου περιέγραφες πως γνωρίζουμε εκ των προτέρων το παράνομο των πράξεων.
Για να είμαι πιο συγκεκριμένος:
Από όσα διάβασα αυτές τις ημέρες ένα μεγάλο πρόβλημα είναι η υποτιμολόγιση και η διακίνηση χωρίς παραστατικά. Το αν θα τελεστούν αυτές οι "παράνομες" πράξεις δεν είναι γνωστό κατά τη διενέργεια της ομαδικής στο forum. Αυτές οι πράξεις λαμβάνουν χώρα αργότερα κατά την εισαγωγή.
Πως οι mods ξέρουν εκ των προτέρων ότι ο διοργανωτής δεν θα πληρώσει δασμούς? Άρα και το παράνομο?
Άν δεν θες, για ευνόητους λόγους, να γράψεις δημοσίως περί παράνομων πράξεων, τότε σε παρακαλώ στείλε μου pm. Θα το εκτιμούσα ιδιαίτερα.
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## ysam

Θα ήθελα και εγώ την απάντηση εάν υπάρξει..

----------


## nvak

> Δεν μπορείς να έχεις περίσσευμα στο τέλος της χρονίας από εμπορικές πράξεις γιατί θεωρείτε κέρδος.
> 
> Μπορούν να σου περισσέψουν όσα λεφτά θες από συνδρομές (πχ η ΑΛΑΟ έχει γύρω στα 17,000€ υπόλοιπο στο ταμείο της γιατί μαζεύει λεφτά από τις συνδρομές για να αγοράσει γραφεία).
> 
> Το μόνο που θέλει προσοχή είναι να μην σου πουν ότι προσφέρεις υπηρεσίες έναντι συνδρομής και τα μέλη γράφονται αποκλειστικά για τις συνδρομές. (το έχω δει πριν πολλά χρόνια να συμβαίνει αλλά με τόσες αλλαγές τις νομοθεσίας μπορεί καν να μην ισχύ).


Η είσπραξη επιδότησης απο την συμμετοχή σε επιδοτούμενο πρόγραμμα σε ποιά κατηγορία ανήκει ?
Από όσο ξέρω πολλές μη κερδοσκοπικές εταιρείες και σωματεία διαχειρίζονται τέτοια χρήματα χωρίς πρόβλημα του τί θα δείξουν στο τέλος κάθε χρήσης.

----------


## RF

Προληπτική καταστολή  ::   ::   ::  
Σαν να σου απαγορεύσουν να οδηγείς για να μην παραβείς τον ΚΟΚ.
Και εάν διαμαρτυρηθείς σου λένε ότι εδώ είναι δημόσιος δρόμος και να πας να οδηγήσεις στο χωράφι σου.

----------


## dimitriss

Να σας ευχαριστήσω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου και να σας απαντήσω (μεταφέρω τα λόγια των ιδίων "ειδικών" που ρώτησα) στα ερωτήματά σας. 

@sotiris ευχαριστώ για το delete και συγνώμη, δεν έγινε σκόπιμα




> Θα μου έπιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω μαζί σου σε 2-3 σημεία, τα οποία μπορείς να μεταφέρεις στο λογιστήριο σου.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dimitriss
> 
> ...


Εφορία, δήμος ή δημοτική αστυνομία

ελπίζω να ήταν αρκετά αυτά γιατί δεν είμαι ειδικός, αν όχι τότε ακουώ νεες ερωτήσεις και θα προσπαθήσω να μάθω ότι μπορώ.Σας παρακαλώ μόνο μη γράφουμε τα ίδια, είναι κουραστικό για όσους τα διαβάζουν να διαβάσουν τόσο μεγάλα post.

----------


## Belibem

> β)Εαν ο σύλλογος δεν δηλώνει έσοδα (κάνει δηλαδή στο τέλους του έτους δήλωση ότι για το έτος 2004 δεν είχε κανενα κέρδος) τότε και πάλι μπορεί να τις φέρει χωρίς προβλημα και να τα δηλώσει ως έξοδα. Δηλαδή, από τις συνδρομές του 2004 αποφάσισε να χαρίσει στα μέλλη του τις Χ κάρτες και θα είναι καλυμένος. Ξαναλέω ότι στο τέλος του χρόνου θα πρέπει να κλείσει με μηδεν έσοδα.


Αλήθεια μπορεί να γίνει αυτό?! Μου ακούγεται πολύ καλό για να είναι πραγματικό  ::  Αν κατλαβα καλά δηλαδή μπορεί ο σύλλογος να διοργανώσει μια ομαδική και τα μέλη να κάνουν "δωρεές" στο σύλλογο ίσες με την αξία των αγαθών που θέλουν να παραγγείλουν? Αυτές οι "δωρεές" φορολογούνται ?

----------


## dimitriss

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dimitriss
> 
> β)Εαν ο σύλλογος δεν δηλώνει έσοδα (κάνει δηλαδή στο τέλους του έτους δήλωση ότι για το έτος 2004 δεν είχε κανενα κέρδος) τότε και πάλι μπορεί να τις φέρει χωρίς προβλημα και να τα δηλώσει ως έξοδα. Δηλαδή, από τις συνδρομές του 2004 αποφάσισε να χαρίσει στα μέλλη του τις Χ κάρτες και θα είναι καλυμένος. Ξαναλέω ότι στο τέλος του χρόνου θα πρέπει να κλείσει με μηδεν έσοδα.
> 
> 
> Αλήθεια μπορεί να γίνει αυτό?! Μου ακούγεται πολύ καλό για να είναι πραγματικό  Αν κατλαβα καλά δηλαδή μπορεί ο σύλλογος να διοργανώσει μια ομαδική και τα μέλη να κάνουν "δωρεές" στο σύλλογο ίσες με την αξία των αγαθών που θέλουν να παραγγείλουν? Αυτές οι "δωρεές" φορολογούνται ?


Δεν είναι τόσο απλό, για να γίνω σαφής (πάντα μετά από απαντήσεις του λογιστηριού ).
Οι δωρεές δεν φορολογούνται, όπως και οι συνδρομές σε μη κερδοσκοπικούς συλλόγους. Αυτό γιατί στην πραγματικότητα αυτά είναι τα βασικά τους έσοδα (μια εταιρία φορολογείτε γιατί τα έσοδά της προέρχονται από τις πωλήσεις).
Ο σύλλογος μπορεί να οργανώσει την ομαδική, μπορεί να δεχθεί δωρεές από μέλλη και μη, να τα περάσει στο βιβλίο του ως δωρεές, μπορεί να αγοράσει τις πχ κάρτες, να τις περάσει στα βιβλία ως έξοδο και να τις κάνει δώρο στα *μέλλη*. Ατομα που δεν ανοίκουν στην "κλειστή" ομάδα του συλλόγου δεν έχουν δικαίωμα να δεχθούν τη δωρεά  ::  

Μια λεπτομέρια που κακός δεν την ανέφερα παραπάνω. Το ΦΠΑ όταν κρατάς βιβλια Γ' κατηγορίας τότε αποδήδεις το αναλογο ΦΠΑ κάθε 26 το μήνα (καθε μήνα δηλαδή). Για βιβλία Β' είναι καθε 3 μήνες, και στο τέλος του χρόνου κάνεις την εκκαθάριση του έτους.

----------


## papashark

> Αλήθεια μπορεί να γίνει αυτό?! Μου ακούγεται πολύ καλό για να είναι πραγματικό  Αν κατλαβα καλά δηλαδή μπορεί ο σύλλογος να διοργανώσει μια ομαδική και τα μέλη να κάνουν "δωρεές" στο σύλλογο ίσες με την αξία των αγαθών που θέλουν να παραγγείλουν? Αυτές οι "δωρεές" φορολογούνται ?


20%

Aλλά θα καταργηθεί σύντομα, ήταν από τις προεκλογικές δεσμεύσεις Καραμανλή, την είχε πει όταν είχε επισκευτεί τους γρατρούς χωρίς σύνορα, και του είχαν παραπονεθεί ότι το κράτος τους πέρνει το 20% από τις δωρεές.

Είχα γράψει και στον σύλλογο.




> Δευτέρα, 22 Νοεμβρίου 2004 12:11 
> Την κατάργηση της φορολόγησης των δωρεών, προς κοινωφελή ιδρύματα και σωματεία, προβλέπει τροπολογία του υπουργού Οικονομίας και Οικονομικών Γ. Αλογοκσούφη, που κατατέθηκε στο φορολογικό νομοσχέδιο. 
> 
> Συγκεκριμένα, καταργείται η φορολόγηση των δωρεών ή των χορηγιών προς κοινωφελή ιδρύματα και σωματεία, πολιτιστικά νομικά πρόσωπα κλπ, με εξαίρεση τις δωρεές προς αθλητικά σωματεία». 
> 
> Προβλέπεται επίσης ότι «εξαιρούνται από την τεκμαρτή δαπάνη του φορολογουμένου και οι δωρεές ή χορηγίες προς τα κοινωφελή ιδρύματα, τα ημεδαπά ΝΠΙΔ, που επιδιώκουν πολιτιστικούς σκοπούς». Οι ρυθμίσεις αυτές ισχυουν για τις δαπάνες που πραγματοποιούνται από 1/1/2005.

----------


## Ifaistos

Νομίζω ότι πλέον μετά και τις επεξηγήσεις από τον Dimitriss (που ουσιαστικά επιβαιβεώνουν και την δική μου αρχική ενημέρωση για το θέμα)
δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα για το Σύλλογο, τους mods κλπ κλπ, αλλά πιθανόν να υπάρξη θέμα στους οργανωτές των ομαδικών καθώς σε ενδεχόμενο έλεγχο θα πρέπει να αποδείξουν ότι δεν το κάνουν "κατ' επάγγελμα"

Επίσης είναι πλέον ξεκάθαρο ότι ούτε θέμα υπάρχει από τη δωρεά κάποιου ποσού στο Συλλόγο.

Τώρα αν μερικοί επιμένουν ακόμα, καλό θα είναι να έχουν *σοβαρά στοιχεία* όταν αναφέρονται σε τέλεση παράνομων πράξεων διότι σε αντίθεση περίπτωση θα πρέπει να προχωρήσουμε σε μέτρα για να προστατευθεί ο Σύλλογος, και τα μέλη του από τυχόν ενέργειες τρίτων που θα θεωρήσουν ότι δυσφυμούνται.

----------


## lambrosk

Απο εδώ http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.p...r=asc&start=60



> *Προτείνω* να γίνει μια διοργάνωση *απο τους συντονιστές του φόρουμ* στην εδρα του συλλόγου που να έχει να κάνει με *συζήτηση και λύση τυχόν αποριών εναντιούμενων με την απομάκρυνση των ομαδικών* και την δημιουργία λίστας, να γνωριστούμε κιόλας, και να δώσουμε και τους VoIP αριθμούς για εξωτερικές επεμβάσεις για όσους δεν μπορούν να έρθουν. 
> Το ΛΕΩ ΣΟΒΑΡΑ!

----------


## sotiris

> Νομίζω ότι πλέον μετά και τις επεξηγήσεις από τον Dimitriss (που ουσιαστικά επιβαιβεώνουν και την δική μου αρχική ενημέρωση για το θέμα)
> δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα *για το Σύλλογο*, τους mods κλπ κλπ, αλλά πιθανόν να υπάρξη θέμα στους οργανωτές των ομαδικών καθώς σε ενδεχόμενο έλεγχο θα πρέπει να αποδείξουν ότι δεν το κάνουν "κατ' επάγγελμα"
> 
> Επίσης είναι πλέον ξεκάθαρο ότι ούτε θέμα υπάρχει από τη δωρεά κάποιου ποσού στο Συλλόγο.
> 
> Τώρα αν μερικοί επιμένουν ακόμα, καλό θα είναι να έχουν *σοβαρά στοιχεία* όταν αναφέρονται σε τέλεση παράνομων πράξεων διότι σε αντίθεση περίπτωση θα πρέπει να προχωρήσουμε σε μέτρα για να προστατευθεί ο Σύλλογος, και τα μέλη του από τυχόν ενέργειες τρίτων που θα θεωρήσουν ότι δυσφυμούνται.


Στελιο νομιζω οτι το εχουμε αναφερει αυτο,οτι ο συλλογος μπορει να κανει οτι θελει στην ενοτητα του...μαλιστα 1-2 μερες μετα την ανακοινωση για τις ομαδικες στο φορουμ ζητησαμε απο τους admin να κλειδωσουν την ενοτητα ομαδικες και να ρωτησουν τον συλλογο εαν θελει να ανοικτει εκει μια αλλη.



> Δημοσιεύθηκε: Τετ Δεκ 22, 2004 4:19 pm
> 3) Να εξαφανίσουν την ενότητα Ομαδικές Παραγγελίες, όταν λήξουν αυτές που είναι σε εξέλιξη.
> ή να δημιουργησουν μια αλλη για τον συλλογο


εμεις οτι ανακοινωσαμε το καναμε για το φορουμ και οχι για τον συλλογο.
σε καμια περιπτωση δεν μιλησαμε και δεν αναφερθηκαμε για το φορουμ του συλλογου.

----------


## papashark

> Νομίζω ότι πλέον μετά και τις επεξηγήσεις από τον Dimitriss (που ουσιαστικά επιβαιβεώνουν και την δική μου αρχική ενημέρωση για το θέμα) δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα για το Σύλλογο, τους mods κλπ κλπ, αλλά πιθανόν να υπάρξη θέμα στους οργανωτές των ομαδικών καθώς σε ενδεχόμενο έλεγχο θα πρέπει να αποδείξουν ότι δεν το κάνουν "κατ' επάγγελμα"
> 
> Επίσης είναι πλέον ξεκάθαρο ότι ούτε θέμα υπάρχει από τη δωρεά κάποιου ποσού στο Συλλόγο..


Για να είμαστε λίγο πιο ξεκάθαροι και ακριβείς, ο Dimitriss συμφωνεί με εμάς και εσένα ότι δεν έχει πρόβλημα (λογιστικά) ο σύλλογος εάν αγοράζει εκείνος.

Άλλα ερωτήματα ο άνθρωπος δεν έλυσε (πχ τι ευθήνη φέρουν οι mods όταν όλη η διαδικασία της ομαδικης εξελίσετε εντός του φόρουμ κατ' εξακολούθηση), ούτε και βέβαια μίλησε με στοιχεία, απλά μετέφερε την άποψη ανρθώπων ποιό ειδικών (που δεν έχω κανένα λόγο εγώ τουλάχιστον να προσβάλω για τις γνώσεις τους και τις απόψεις τους).

Το ότι σε βολεύει η απάντηση του, δεν αποτελεί και δικαίωση ως τεκμιριωμένη απάντηση.

Μπορούμε και εμείς να πούμε ότι σύμφωνα με τους όρους χρήσης Νομικά Ζητήμα / Γ, οι ομαδικές είναι παράνομες γιατί γίνονται κατ' εξακολουθηση και να τις κόψουμε μια και καλή. Δεν νομίζω ότι η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία εδώ μέσα θα δεχτεί την απόφαση μας.




> Τώρα αν μερικοί επιμένουν ακόμα, καλό θα είναι να έχουν *σοβαρά στοιχεία* όταν αναφέρονται σε τέλεση παράνομων πράξεων διότι σε αντίθεση περίπτωση θα πρέπει να προχωρήσουμε σε μέτρα για να προστατευθεί ο Σύλλογος, και τα μέλη του από τυχόν ενέργειες τρίτων που θα θεωρήσουν ότι *δυσφυμούνται*.


Αυτό σας απειλή μου ακούγετε.

Τι δουλειά έχει ο σύλλογος με όσα γράφονται αυτήν την στιγμή εδώ ?

Θα δυσφιμηστούν τα μέλη του και θα μας αρχίσει στις μηνύσεις ? 
Αυτό να δω και τι άλλο, να στήλω τα στοιχεία μου στον δικηγόρο σου ?

Το παραπάνω σχόλιο είναι ως Ifaistos ή ως μέλος του ΔΣ ?

Πόσο πρέπει να το χοντρύνουμε τελικά ?

----------


## sotiris

Πανο χαλαρωσε, _τα του συλλογου στον συλλογο_ και _τα του φορουμ στο φορουμ._
μην μπλεκουμε δυο ξεχωριστα πραγματα μεταξυ τους.

ειπαμε στον συλλογο ας γινει οτι θελει ο συλλογος,εαν εκει μεσα δυσφημισεις καποιον ας σε παει δικαστικα....*εδω ομως στο φορουμ τι μας νοιαζει αυτο το θεμα?*

----------


## papashark

Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω Σωτήρη το ύφος του Ifaistou σχετικά με τον σύλλογο.

Ουδείς δυσφήμισε τον σύλλογο εδώ μέσα, ουδείς τον κατηγόρισε για παράνομες πράξεις, αναρωτιέμαι προς βρέθηκε ο Ifaistos να προειδποιεί ότι ο σύλλογος θα κάνει μηνύσεις.

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω Σωτήρη το ύφος του Ifaistou σχετικά με τον σύλλογο.
> 
> Ουδείς δυσφήμισε τον σύλλογο εδώ μέσα, ουδείς τον κατηγόρισε για παράνομες πράξεις, αναρωτιέμαι προς βρέθηκε ο Ifaistos να προειδποιεί ότι ο σύλλογος θα κάνει μηνύσεις.


Πάνο πρωτοχρονιά έρχεται. Καιρος για γλέντι και γιορτή.  ::   ::   ::  
Δεν τα αφήνουμε για του χρόνου; ¨Ετσι και αλλιώς δεν θα χαθούν αυτά . Εδω θα βρίσκονται  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ifaistos

> Τώρα αν μερικοί επιμένουν ακόμα, καλό θα είναι να έχουν *σοβαρά στοιχεία* όταν αναφέρονται σε τέλεση παράνομων πράξεων διότι σε αντίθεση περίπτωση θα πρέπει να προχωρήσουμε σε μέτρα για να προστατευθεί ο Σύλλογος, και τα μέλη του από τυχόν ενέργειες τρίτων που θα θεωρήσουν ότι δυσφυμούνται.


Νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να το ξαναδιάβασεις Papashark, με πιο μεγάλη προσοχή αυτή το φορά και έτσι θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ.  ::  

Σίγουρα όμως όχι ότι ο Σύλλογος θα μηνύσει κάποιον, αλλά το ότι μπορεί να μηνυθεί (μαζί με αυτόν που κάνει τέτοιου είδους κατηγορίες χωρίς στοιχεία)

----------


## papashark

> Σίγουρα όμως όχι ότι ο Σύλλογος θα μηνύσει κάποιον, αλλά το ότι μπορεί να μηνυθεί (μαζί με αυτόν που κάνει τέτοιου είδους κατηγορίες χωρίς στοιχεία)


Έτσι να το συζητήσουμε, το καταλαβαίνω όπως το λες.

Sorry που το παρεξήγησα αυτό που έγραψες, έχεις αρκετό δίκιο σε αυτό που γράφεις.

----------


## blizardbill

> Σχετικά μη το μήνυμά μου δεν έχεις κάποια σκέψη να μοιραστείς μαζί μας, blizzardbill;


Εντάξει... αν και το μήνυμα σου είχε πολλές αόριστες αιχμές ... ενώ έχω απαντήσει πολλές φορές και εγώ και άλλοι στα ουσιαστικά.




> Είναι τελικά πάρα πολύ αστείο το πως η αλήθεια φαίνεται μετά από καιρό.
> Η όλη υπόθεση ξεκίνησε με τις επιλογές αυτής της ψηφοφορίας, η οποίες είναι άκρος παραπλανητικές ...


Τι να σου πω τώρα... ακόμα και έτσι σας δίνει το μήνυμα που πρέπει, και αν δεν το παίρνετε με τίποτα , κάντε άλλη καλύτερη.




> ….αφού το θέμα δεν είναι αν θα σταματήσουν ή αν θα συνεχιστούν οι ψηφοφορίες, αλλά αν θα παραμείνουν ή όχι στο forum μας.


Αυτό είναι ανέκδοτο , και έχω απαντήσει...
(φυσικά δεν είναι το θέμα μας αν θα καταργήσετε τις ομαδικές από την υφήλιο πχ .. μιλάμε για το forum και για μέχρι εκεί που έχετε δυνατότητα, έστω και καταχρηστικά .)




> Το αποτέλεσμα αυτού, είναι ότι όσοι χρήστες δεν έχουν παρακολουθήσει την επιχειρηματολογία που έγινε και από τα 2 διαφωνούντα μέρη, να ψηφίσει αυτό που βλέπει σαν λογική επιλογή, δηλαδή την συνέχιση των ομαδικών.


Εντάξει... τώρα που ακούσαμε, κάντε άλλο.
Αν νομίζετε πως ο κόσμος είναι βλάκας ή ότι άλλο και δεν ακούει τίποτα, αυτό δεν σας δίνει το δικαίωμα να πάρετε εσείς την όποια εξουσία του.
Οτι ήταν και όταν σας ψήφιζε, το ίδιο είναι και τώρα.




> Και όλα αυτά, από ένα χρήστη ο οποίος έχασε την ψυχραιμία του για άλλη μια φορά, κατάλαβε νοήματα και λέξεις όπως εκείνος ήθελε και το αστείο είναι (για εμένα δηλαδή, για πολλούς που θα απαντήσουν στο post μου με προσβλητικό και επιθετικό τρόπο δεν θα είναι αστείο) ότι μετά από λίγο καιρό, θα βγει ο χρήστης MEW και θα ζητήσει συγνώμη διότι δεν είχε καταλάβει ακριβώς ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα ή τι έκαναν οι συντονιστές.
> Άλλωστε έχει επαναληφθεί και στο παρελθόν, έτσι δεν είναι;


Μακάρι να γίνει αυτό... έτσι θα δικαιωθείτε εκ του αποτελέσματος... 
Αλλά αν δεν γίνει έτσι, δεν θα έχετε δικαιωθείτε εκ του αποτελέσματος...
Αν μπορούσα να δω το μέλλον θα σου έλεγα κάτι καλύτερο.




> Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που με την απερίσκεπτη χρήση των λέξεων (φασισμός, χούντα κλπ) έχει δυσαρεστίσει ανθρώπους.


Ούτε θα είναι η τελευταία... πάντα θα υπάρχουν άτομα που θα προσπαθούν να κάνουν την μικρή τους κατάχρηση εξουσίας, και πάντα θα υπάρχουν οι υπερβολικοί που θα χαρακτηρίζουν την όποια αντιδημοκρατικότητα Χούντα.




> Επίσης, βλέπω ότι αρκετοί από τους επιτιθέμενους, δεν ασχολούνται και πολύ με το forum, βρήκαν όμως τον χρόνο να ασχοληθούν με το παρών θέμα. Ενδιαφέρον απο στατιστικής άποψης.


Από στατιστικής ναι, και για να έχουμε να λέμε... αλλά τίποτα παραπάνω ,συμφωνούμε?




> Επίσης, βλέπω χρήστες οι οποίοι αφού εξαπέλυσαν τα πυρά τους, δεν ξαναέγραψαν, ακόμα κι αν τους τέθηκαν συγκεκριμένες ερωτήσεις σχετικά με το βάσιμο των γραφόμενών τους.


Ο καθένας θα έχει τον λόγο του... εγώ νομίζω ότι οι περισσότεροι απάντησαν, και μόνο εσείς αποφεύγετε την ουσία της υπόθεσης.
Δεν αλλάζει τίποτα νομίζω πρακτικά.




> Αν λοιπόν αυτό που οδηγεί τη συμμετοχή μας σε συλογικές αποφάσεις είναι η συμπάθεια ή αντιπάθειά μας προς το(τα) μέλη που τις προτείνουν, τότε πιστεύω πως τα χειρότερα δεν έχουν έρθει ακόμα.


Αν όμως ΔΕΝ είναι αυτό, και είναι επειδή αυτά τα μέλη φέρθηκαν ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΑ, τα πράγματα είναι ακόμα χειρότερα...
Σας ψήφισαν οι περισσότεροι, άρα δεν υπάρχει αντιπάθεια (αποκλείουμε νοθεία –λάθος ή ότι άλλο), και λογικά, αν οι πράξεις σας ήταν σωστές θα έπρεπε αυτό να φανεί σε ένα poll.




> Αν πιστεύετε ότι είναι αστείο να κοροϊδεύετε και να ειρωνεύεστε τον συνομιλητή σας, μόνο και μόνο επειδή προστατεύεστε από την οθόνη του υπολογιστή, είναι λυπηρό.


Είσαστε mod να σβήσετε τα μηνύματα που γίνονται από ανώνυμους με σκοπό να κοροϊδέψουν, ή αυτά που θα προκαλούσαν τόσο ώστε να μην μπορούν να ειπωθούν κατάμουτρα.




> Αν όλοι πιστεύετε πως η συμπεριφορά που έδειξαν η πλειοψηφία των μελών εδώ μέσα προς άλλα μέλη και συντονιστές είναι επιτρεπτή, είναι ντροπή.


Ντροπή είναι και αυτά που είπατε εσείς αλλά και άλλα μέλη προς τους users, τα οποία θα έλεγα ήταν και περισσότερα.
(αν θες το συζητάμε, και στο ποιος έχει την μεγάλη ευθύνη, πάντως και τα δύο είναι απαράδεκτα)




> Εγώ προσωπικά, θα ντρεπόμουν πάρα πολύ να γράψω αυτά που έχουν γράψει ορισμένοι για συνανθρώπους μου (πόσο μάλλον αν τους έχω γνωρίσει κι όλας και γνωρίζω πάνω-κάτω και το χαρακτήρα τους).
> Άντε, επιτεθείτε τώρα όσο θέλετε σε εμένα.


Βάλε και τον papashark μέσα, αλλά και άλλους... είναι θέμα ανθρώπου, αν και νομίζω είσαι υπερβολικός.




> Υ.Γ. Σε οποιονδήποτε άλλο γίνει επίθεση με αφορμή το παρών μήνυμα, θα διαγράφεται άμεσα. Και αν κάποιοι με κατηγορήσουν ότι είμαι απειλητικός (δεν περιμένω και κάτι καλύτερο δηλαδή) να ξέρουν ότι απλώς δεν θέλω να επαναλάβουν την τακτική που κάνουν εδώ και τόσες σελίδες - να ξεσπάν τις προσωπικές τους κόντρες και διαφωνίες με πάτημα τα γραφώμενα άλλου. Όποιος κατάλαβε, κατάλαβε.


Εμένα με προκάλεσες να απαντήσω και το έκανα... απάντησα με το ανάλογο ύφος σαν του μηνύματος, αλλά αρκετά πιο προσεκτικά 
Δεν πιστεύω ότι είσαι απειλητικός εγώ... ελπίζω να κατάλαβα σωστά.

----------


## dkounal

Έχει κανένας σας αγοράσει οικόπεδο εξ αδιαιρέτου?
Έχει κανείς σας αμάξι με συμμετοχή 50%?

Από πότε και ποιο αρρωστημένο μυαλό ανακάλυψε ότι εάν μαζευτούν χ άτομα και αγοράσουν χ πράγματα με μια παραγγελία, πληρώσουν κανονικά τους φόρους , το ΦΠΑ και ότι άλλο επιβάλλουν οι νόμοι και τα μοιραστούν κατά την αρχική συμφωνία παρανομούν; Γίνεται μεταπώληση; 
Ακόμη και το όνομα στο πακέτο είναι ο παραλήπτης του δέματος και όχι απαραίτητα ο δικαιούχος συμφωνα με το νόμο.

Υπάρχει μάλιστα και κάτι πολύ πονηρό. Μπορεί ο παραλήπτης σε ένα δέμα να είναι τα ονόματα των δικαιούχων και η διευθυνση ένα ταχυδρομικό γραφείο. Όταν θα περνάει από τελωνείο μπορούν να παρουσιαστούν όλοι και να ζητήσουν ξεχωριστά να εξεταστεί ο καθένας και δεν μπορεί κανείς να τους το αρνηθεί και θα τους κοστίσει και φτηνότερα εάν το αρχικό ποσό ήταν πολύ μεγάλο, καθότι για το τελωνείο ισχύει ο δικαιούχος και όχι ο παραλήπτης.

Η ομαδική παραγγελία δεν είναι μεταπώληση. Δεν εχει καμια δουλειά εδώ η ΣΔΟΕ, ο εισαγγελέας και ότι άλλο σας έρθει στο μυαλό, ΕΦΟΣΟΝ εγινε κανονική αγορά, πληρώθηκαν οι φόροι, το προιον επιτρέπεται να εισαχθεί στην αγορά, και δεν μεταπωλείται. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας περιορισμός στο να αγοράζω κάθε μέρα όσα κομμάτια θέλω, από ότι θέλω και να το πετάω στα σκουπίδια, να το χαρίζω στους γειτονες ή να φτιάχνω πυραμίδες με αυτό εφοσον γινεται μεσα από τις νομιμες διαδικασίες. Ο εισαγγελέας έχει ποιο σοβαρά πραγματα να ασχοληθεί και ξέρει πολύ καλά με τι, δεν περιμένει να του το μάθει ο κάθε κολημένος.... Εάν θέλει να ασχοληθεί ο εισαγγελέας με κάτι που είναι παράνομο, αυτό είναι η ενότητα αγγελίες, για την οποία ο συλλογος οφείλει να διατηρεί τα στοιχεία κάθε πωλητή για κάθε πιθανό έλεγχο.

Η ελευθερη μαλιστα ανακοινωση ότι τοσο πωλείται και από που, να αυτοι συμμετέχουν, τοσο κόστισε τελικα και η διαθεσιμοτητα της ομαδικής παραγγελίας είναι σημεια που δεν επιτρέπουν την παραμικρή σκέψη για επέμβαση για εισαγγελέα. 

Αντίθετα, εκφράσεις "Σκοπεύω να πάρω αυτο, όσοι πιστοι στήλτε pm", "Εχω 5 αντικειμενα για οσους θελουν, τα λεμε τηλεφωνικα" ειναι λόγοι για επέμβαση εισαγγελέα καθότι μπορεί να κρύβουν το στοιχειο της μεταπώλησης.

Οσοι πιθανώς έχουν συμφέροντα από το γεγονός ότι οι ομαδικές παραγγελίες πιέζουν την αγορά για χαμηλότερες τιμές, όσοι δεν εχουν καταφέρει τιποτα άλλο στη ζωή τους από το να γράφουν σε fora, irc και ότι μπορεί να τους παραλάζει θετικά την πραγματική τους ταυτότητα, μπορούν να δημιουργούν απλά εκρήξεις καπνού..... Γιατι η ιστορία απλά τους προσπερνά....

Και σας παρακαλώ, όποιος έχει τη μυγα, να την κρατησει...
Καλή Χρονιά και Καλή Πρωτοχρωνιά
Δημήτρης

----------


## DVD_GR

ωραια τα λες,ομως οι mods ειναι τοσο ξεροκεφαλοι και τοσο αντιδραστικοι οσο δεν παει,αληθεια papa δεν περιμενα ποτε να γινεις ετσι σε σχεση με τη συμπεριφορα σου πριν...αυτο που εσυ κατεκρινες και τα χωνες...εγινες χειροτερος.ριχνεις λαδι στη φωτια,φουντωνεις αντιπαραθεσεις,λυπαμαι αλλα δεν δουλευει ετσι ενα φορουμ.και παλια στο pctech μαλωναμε για amd vs intel.τα πραγματα ληγανε πολυ γρηγορα και χωρις τσιτες κτλπ απο τους mods.προσωπικα ειστε καραμειοψηφια θα ελεγα και ομως συνεχιζετε να αδιαφορειτε....σας λενε,σας φερνουν αποδειξεις οτι δεν ειναι παρανομια...τιποτα εσεις,το ξερο σας το κεφαλι,συγχαρητηρια,ΑΠΟΤΥΧΑΤΕ..
ΚΑΙ ΡΩΤΑΩ...αν θελω να ξαναγινουν εκλογες για mods (ετσι και αλλιως δεν ειχα ψηφισει στις περασμενες μιας και δεν ηξερα κανενα...) τι πρεπει να κανω?και εγω και αλλοι δεκαδες που εχουν αγανακτησει βεβαια....

----------


## john70

> ΚΑΙ ΡΩΤΑΩ...αν θελω να ξαναγινουν εκλογες για mods (ετσι και αλλιως δεν ειχα ψηφισει στις περασμενες μιας και δεν ηξερα κανενα...) τι πρεπει να κανω?και εγω και αλλοι δεκαδες που εχουν αγανακτησει βεβαια....


Ξεκίνα ένα poll για την ανατροπή του αποτελέσματος .... ξέρεις σαν αυτο που έστησαν μετά τις εκλογές των συντονιστών του συλλόγου . Αλλά πάλι την ίδια τύχη θα έχει .(Μπορείς να ζητήσεις ευγενικά την βοήθεια των τότε οργανοτών για τα "κόλπα")

Όσο δυσάρεστο ή ευχάριστο και να είναι το αποτέλεσμα , είναι νόμιμο και πρέπει να το δεκτείς , εκτός εαν και δεν μίλαγες κατόπιν εορτης ...

----------


## ngia

> ΚΑΙ ΡΩΤΑΩ...αν θελω να ξαναγινουν εκλογες για mods (ετσι και αλλιως δεν ειχα ψηφισει στις περασμενες μιας και δεν ηξερα κανενα...) τι πρεπει να κανω?και εγω και αλλοι δεκαδες που εχουν αγανακτησει βεβαια....


Μετά την απομάκρυνση από το ταμείο ουδέν λάθος αναγνωρίζεται.
Τα παράπονα τους στην ένωση καταναλωτή.
Σκέψου όμως και τους υπόλοιπους που δεν ψωνίσαν (όπως εσύ), τι θα πρέπει να πούνε?

----------


## racer

Τελικά με απλά λόγια: οι ομαδηκές όπως γίνοντε τώρα θέτουνε το forum, το Σύλλογο ή τους διαχειρηστές σε κάποιο κύδυνο η όχι? Μπορεί να απαντήσει κάποιος με ένα ναι η με ένα όχι?

----------


## blizardbill

Με απλά λόγια ΟΧΙ , γιατί μπορούν να γνωρίζουν τα στοιχεία των οργανωτών κάθε ομαδικής, και κάθε ευθηνή πάει σε αυτούς.

Σε τόσες σελίδες στον κόσμο και την Ελλάδα, από fleamarket - ebay - forums, εφημερίδες -περιοδικά κλπ κλπ γίνονται πολύ πιο "χοντρά" πράγματα και δεν έχει υπάρξει ευθύνη του "ιδιοκτήτη" .

Αν όμως ζητάς το απόλυτο ΟΧΙ , δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να σου το δώσει ούτε ο θεός…  :: 
(Εντάξει ξέρω ότι είναι παντογνώστης, αλλά εδώ εχουμε ειδική περίπτωση)

----------


## sotiris

> Τελικά με απλά λόγια: οι ομαδηκές όπως γίνοντε τώρα θέτουνε το forum, το Σύλλογο ή τους διαχειρηστές σε κάποιο κύδυνο η όχι? Μπορεί να απαντήσει κάποιος με ένα ναι η με ένα όχι?


_Για να μεταφέρω τα λόγια του οικονομικού διευθυντή (που κατά σύμπτωση είναι και αυτός μέλος σε ένα μη κερδοσκοπικό σύλλογο) "δεν τίθεται θέμα αγοροπωλησιάς μεταξύ των μελών ενος μη κερδοσκοπικου συλλόγου, εαν η "συναλλαγή αυτή γίνεται μονο μεταξύ αυτής της κλειστής ομάδας."_ 
ενα ενδεικτικο κομματι απο το 
http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php? ... c&start=75

Ηλια εαν δεν το εχεις διαβασει εκεινο το thread περνα να του ριξεις μια ματια,εκει ισως μπορεσεις να αποκτησεις δικη σου αποψη...εδω στα ανοικτα υπαρχει αρκετος θορυβος...

----------


## papashark

Θα ήθελα να ευχηθώ χρόνια πολλά ιδιαίτερα στον dkounal και στον DVD_GR

Tο αρωστημένο μυαλιό - ξεροκέφαλος -αντιδραστικός - αποτυχημένος mod

Πάνος.


_ΥΓ.: Φυσικά ούτε λόγος για απάντηση στην ουσία, τα επίθετα είναι αρκετά. Όταν θα μιλάτε χωρίς να προσβάλετε τον συνομιλητή σας, τότε μπορεί και να απαντήσω στην ουσία του μηνύματος σας._

----------


## DVD_GR

διαφωνεις οτι εχεις γινει πιο **** moderated by nantito, Υπάρχει και πιο κόσμιος τρόπος να πεις αυτό που θες **** και πιο αντιδραστικος απο ποτε??ολοι οι αλλοι παντως δεν διαφωνουν,αφου αποδεδειγμενα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα με τις ομαδικες και αποδεδειγμενα για ποιον λογο δεν ξερω επιμενετε και επιμενετε και επιμενετε κτλπ,ετσι συμπεριφερονται πανο?
επισης χρονια πολλα..

----------


## nantito

*Αναγκαίο offtopic μήνυμα* - Βλέπω ότι το επίπεδο της κουβέντας σε λεκτικό επίπεδο μάλλον αποκλίνει από τους κανόνες. Δεν έχω καμία όρεξη να ψάχνω όλα τα post που έγιναν όσο έλειπα και να κάνω moderation, για αυτό παράκληση/επίπληξη κρατηθείτε εντός ορίων. Είμαι σίγουρος πως αυτό που θέλετε να πείτε εκφράζεται και με πιο κόσμιο τρόπο.

----------


## blizardbill

> Είμαι σίγουρος πως αυτό που θέλετε να πείτε εκφράζεται και με πιο κόσμιο τρόπο.


Ναι, μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιούμε παραδείγματα, και να περιγράφουμε την συμπεριφορά, για να μην υπάρχουν παρεξηγήσεις ότι χαρακτηρίζουμε άδικα κάποιους.

Νομίζω ότι αποφασίσατε να προστατέψετε τους εαυτούς σας, βασιζόμενοι σε γενικότητες και υπερβολικές ερμηνείες, και προχωρήσατε σε πράξεις πέραν των δικαιοδοσιών σας και εναντίον της θέλησης του forum.

ΥΓ
Καλή χρονιά παιδιά... με υγεία σε όλους.
(Για το forum μας, ας γίνουν απλά τα αυτονόητα φέτος)

----------


## racer

> Ηλια εαν δεν το εχεις διαβασει εκεινο το thread περνα να του ριξεις μια ματια,εκει ισως μπορεσεις να αποκτησεις δικη σου αποψη...εδω στα ανοικτα υπαρχει αρκετος θορυβος...


τα διαβάζω και τα δύο threads αλλα έχω μπερδευτεί χειρότερα και επιδή είμαι και χαζός το ζίτησα πιο λιανά ...

----------


## mojiro

(μολις επεστρεψα...)

τελικα τι εγινε με την γνωματευση περι νομιμοτητας απο την ειδικο ?
που πηγε το αλλο τοπικ για τις ομαδικες ? (ξερετε αυτο με τις πολλες σελιδες...)

α, και καλη χρονια... χωρις καβγαδεε, με καλα λινκ και ποιοτικες συσκευες

----------


## dkounal

> Θα ήθελα να ευχηθώ χρόνια πολλά ιδιαίτερα στον dkounal και στον DVD_GR
> 
> Tο αρωστημένο μυαλιό - ξεροκέφαλος -αντιδραστικός - αποτυχημένος mod
> Πάνος.
> 
> _ΥΓ.: Φυσικά ούτε λόγος για απάντηση στην ουσία, τα επίθετα είναι αρκετά. Όταν θα μιλάτε χωρίς να προσβάλετε τον συνομιλητή σας, τότε μπορεί και να απαντήσω στην ουσία του μηνύματος σας._


Χρονια πολλά και καλή Χρονια Πάνο,
Να υποθεσω ότι έκανα λάθος όταν σκέφτηκα ότι κάποιες πράξεις ή/και απόψεις ήταν συλλογικές απόφασεις/απόψεις; Νομιζα ότι ο σύλλογος είναι συλλογικό όργανο....

----------


## blizardbill

> Πρόταση νόμου που θα επιτρέπει την ισόβια κράτηση ατόμων ύποπτων για τρομοκρατικές πράξεις.
> Πηγή Washington Post, αναμετάδωση sky radio 100.3
> 
> "Παρόλο που είναι ομολογουμένως σπαστικό να ξέρεις ότι κάποιος έχει κάνει τη δουλειά, να τον κρατάς και να πρέπει να τον αφήσεις επειδή τα στοιχεία δεν είναι αρκετά, αυτός ο νόμος είναι εξαιρετικά επικίνδυνος. Ελπίζω για το καλό της δημοκρατίας, να μην περάσει."


Προληπτικά μέτρα, προληπτικές φυλακίσεις, προληπτικές νοοτροπίες αυθαιρεσίας και υποχρέωση στους κατηγορουμένους να αποδείξουν την αθωότητα τους είναι απαράδεκτα.
Και καλά για τους τρομοκράτες, που μπορεί να σκοτώσουν κόσμο, αλλά όχι και στις ομαδικές ρε παιδιά….

Σταματήστε αυτή την κατάσταση όσο πιο γρήγορα γίνετε, φέρτε τα τρομερά στοιχεία σας, γιατί είναι απαράδεκτο να περιμένουμε για πολύ.

----------


## mojiro

> Πρόταση νόμου που θα επιτρέπει την ισόβια κράτηση ατόμων ύποπτων για τρομοκρατικές πράξεις.
> Πηγή Washington Post, αναμετάδωση sky radio 100.3
> 
> "Παρόλο που είναι ομολογουμένως σπαστικό να ξέρεις ότι κάποιος έχει κάνει τη δουλειά, να τον κρατάς και να πρέπει να τον αφήσεις επειδή τα στοιχεία δεν είναι αρκετά, αυτός ο νόμος είναι εξαιρετικά επικίνδυνος. Ελπίζω για το καλό της δημοκρατίας, να μην περάσει."
> 
> 
> Προληπτικά μέτρα, προληπτικές φυλακίσεις, προληπτικές νοοτροπίες αυθαιρεσίας και υποχρέωση στους κατηγορουμένους να αποδείξουν την αθωότητα τους είναι απαράδεκτα.
> Και καλά για τους τρομοκράτες, που μπορεί να σκοτώσουν κόσμο, αλλά όχι και στις ομαδικές ρε παιδιά….
> 
> Σταματήστε αυτή την κατάσταση όσο πιο γρήγορα γίνετε, φέρτε τα τρομερά στοιχεία σας, γιατί είναι απαράδεκτο να περιμένουμε για πολύ.



προλυπτικα θα σε χωσουμε στη στενη γιατι μπορει να καταγεσαι απο
τον πιθηκο οπως και ο ταδε τρομοκρατης  ::

----------


## ok_computer

Τελικα ,ενω λεγαμε οτι υπαρχουν στοιχεια (νομικα) που απαγορευουν τις ομαδικες ,οι μερες περναν και το ψαξιμο δεν φαινεται να αποδιδει....

Προτεινω να οριστει ενα μεταβατικο σταδιο οπου να υπαρχουν ομαδικες υπο επιτηρηση και να γινονται σε αντικειμενα που οντως δεν υπαρχουν ελλαδα ή οι τιμες ειναι εμφανως μειωμενες και αν δεν βρεθει τιποτα να ξαναπαμε στο προηγουμενο σταδιο....

----------


## xaotikos

Περιμένετε λίγο ακόμα για λεπτομέριες. Θα τελειώσει και αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## Ifaistos

Στοιχεία υπάρχουν, κάποια τα έχουν ήδη στα χέρια τους οι mods, κάποια άλλα ετοιμάζονται.
Βλέπεται μέσα στις γιορτές δεν είχουν όλοι την ίδια "κάψα".

Το θέμα δεν τελειώσε.

----------


## socrates

Φυσικά και το θέμα δεν τελείωσε. Αλλά ευελπιστούμε ότι θα τελειώσει μία και καλή σύντομα, (θέλω να πιστεύω ότι όλοι επιθυμούμε την καλύτερη λύση). Εγώ προσωπικά είμαι αισιόδοξος.

----------


## ok_computer

περασε σχεδον ακομα μια εβδομαδα και κανενας δεν εχει βγει απο τους mods να πει κατι υπευθυνα. Αυτο εχει σαν αποτελεσμα:

1. Οι mods να εχουν χασει (ως ενα βαθμο) απο δυναμικοτητα τους.Αφου:

*Οσοι ηταν υπερ των ομαδικων( υπο περιορισμους ) απαντησαν υπευθυνα , ρωτωντας νομικους.
Η αλλη πλευρα ακομα υποσχεται να φερει τα επιχειρηματα της.*

2. Ολοι οσοι γραψανε εχασαν πολυ χρονο να εξηγουνε , οποιαδηποτε αποψη και ας ειχαν, αλλα να μη βγαινει τιποτα αφου το μεγαλο επιχειρημα ειναι οτι η μεγαλη απαντηση ερχεται.

Ευελπιστω να προταθει κατι αμεσα αφου ο χρονος δειχνει οτι πρεπει να επαναπροσδιορισουμε , οχι τοσο δυναμικα οσο νομιζε ενα κομματι ομως....

----------


## dkounal

Επειδή υπάρχει πάντα προαιρετικά και ο τρίτος δρόμος:
http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11039

----------


## xaotikos

Έγινε μια προσπάθεια να διαχωριστούν κάποια offtopic σχόλια.
Ένα πρόβλημα στην σύνδεση μάλλον έκοψε και κανά 2 άλλα.
Το offtopic είναι εδώ http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11040

edit: Τελικά τα υπόλοιπα είναι εδώ: http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11039

----------


## ngia

Τα μικρά στρουμφάκια θα ήθελαν να μάθουν αν θα έχουν τη γνωμoδότηση του Nickibanez ή όχι, 

σύμφωνα με το 



```
Οι νεοσυσταθείσα ομάδα των moderators κατά την πρώτη της συνεδρίαση την 19η Δεκεμβρίου 2004, αποφάσισε ομόφωνα τα ακόλουθα :

1. Ομαδικές Παραγγελίες
a. Οι ομαδικές παραγγελίες απαγορεύονται ρητώς στο awmn λόγω νομικών προβλημάτων που ενδέχεται να μπλέξουν το forum σε δικαστικές διαμάχες.

b. Σαν εναλλακτική λύση των ομαδικών, προωθείται η δημιουργία «Οδηγών Αγοράς» εκτός του forum, και επιτρέπεται η αναφορά τους στο forum.
```

και αφού 

Πριν φέρω εγγράφως αποδείξεις, περιμένετε λίγο ακόμα για λεπτομέριες και θα τελειώσει και αυτό το θέμα και θα δωθούν εγγράφως αποδείξεις για το παράνομο και θα σας απαντήσουμε επίσημα σαν ομάδα συντονιστών.

----------


## john70

Τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητης ???

Πλωτάρχα Δρακουμέλ τι προσπαθείς να πείς? εάν δεν μας αρέσει το πόρισμα , θα το πάμε στα σκουπίδια ή θα χρειαστούμε αρκετό χρόνο να το "μαστορέψουμε" ή να το διαβάλουμε κατάληλά , οπότε άντε την ψιψινέλ βόλτα και τα λέμε !

Μα όλα αυτά συμβαίνουν στον στρουμφόκοσμο .... εκει μακρια .... ή και αλλού  ::   ::

----------


## Nickibanez

> Τα μικρά στρουμφάκια θα ήθελαν να μάθουν αν θα έχουν τη γνωμoδότηση του Nickibanez ή όχι,


Δεν είναι δικιά μου η γνωμοδότηση. Εγώ είμαι ένας ταπεινός κούλης (αχθοφόρος).  ::

----------


## RF

Κατ΄αρχήν να σε ευχαριστήσω για τη γνωμοδότηση (ή έστω για τη μεσολάβηση) και αφού την κουβάλησες δεν την κάνεις και ένα post να τη δούμε όλοι ?
Δεν νομίζω ότι αποτελεί κάποιο μυστικό. Το πολύ πολύ να στεναχωρεί κάποιους  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Κάντε υπομονή, τα email που ανταλάχθησαν με τον nickibanez θα δημοσιευθούν αυτούσια κάτι που θα μπορεί να βεβαιώση ο ίδιος.

----------


## Nickibanez

Για να είμαστε στο κλίμα των ημερών (βλ Τριανταφ*) ακούω προσφορές για την αλλαγή της γνωμοδότησης.  ::  
Ngia με δύο - τρία tutorials βγαίνει ότι γνωμοδότηση θες.  :: 
Μήπως είμαι φτηνιάρης?? Μήπως να ζητήσω και τα cisco του Sotiris??  ::

----------


## RF

Παρακαλώ τους mods να δημοσιεύσουν *άμεσα* την γνωμοδότηση εν' όψη ΓΣ διαφορετικά θα θεωρήσω ότι ενεργούν με δόλο προκειμένου να καλύψουν την αδυναμία τεκμηρίωσης της απαγόρευσης των ομαδικών.

----------


## papashark

"Είναι εύκολο να λές "είσαι απλά ένας δειλός". 
Το δύσκολο είναι να τεκμηριώσεις τις απαγορεύσεις σου"

Eίναι εύκολο να μας κατηγορίσεις για δόλο, είναι δύσκολο να το τεκμιριώσεις

Είναι εύκολο να λες "είναι νόμιμες οι ομαδικές" το δύσκολο είναι να το τεκμιριώσεις.

Σας ζητήσαμε υπομονή, αλλά μην ξεχνάτε ότι κανένας δεν έχει τεκμιριώσει το νόμιμο των ομαδικών.....

----------


## BaCkOs

xex βασικά για το νόμιμο των ομαδικών οι μονοι που μπορούν να τεκμηριώσουν είναι καμια 100aria δικηγόροι και οικονομολόγοι μαζί.. 

αφού φυσικά μας πει και την γνώμη του (αποφασίζει και διατάζει) ο έφορος μιας και αυτός θα κάνει ντού αν χρειαστεί

----------


## pstratos

((τεκμήριο αθωότητας): πρέπει να τεκμηριωθεί το παράνομο του πράματος. Φανταστείτε να έπρεπε σε κάθε υπόθεση ο κατηγορούμενος να αναφερθεί σε κάθε νόμιμη πράξη του!

----------


## john70

> Κάντε υπομονή, τα email που ανταλάχθησαν με τον nickibanez θα δημοσιευθούν αυτούσια κάτι που θα μπορεί να βεβαιώση ο ίδιος.


Γιατί καθυστερείς ???

Κάνε απλά ένα copy & paste .... Εκτός εάν ψάχνεις και τις απαντήσεις .....  ::

----------


## lambrosk

::   ::  Τι έγινε σε αυτήν την ενότητα πρέπει να κυνηγάμε εμείς για μια ανακοίνωση;
Εχει καθυστερήσει 20 μέρες και βάλε απο τότε που είχαμε απάντηση απο Nickibanez!!!???

----------


## nkladakis

Μακάρι η γνωμοδότηση να τους εχει αλλάξει γνώμη. Και να έχουμε ενα λιγότερο θέμα για τη ΓΣ.

----------


## papashark

> Μακάρι η γνωμοδότηση να τους εχει αλλάξει γνώμη. Και να έχουμε ενα λιγότερο θέμα για τη ΓΣ.


Δεν πρόκειτε για γνωμοδότηση.

Είναι άποψη και αυτή ανεπίσημη.

----------


## nkladakis

Τι διαφορά εχει η γνωμοδότηση με την επίσημη άποψή και την "απλή" άποψη?
Αυτο που μας ενδιαφέρει είναι αν είναι αρκετή, για να αλλάξετε την δικιά σας άποψη.

----------


## papashark

Ρώτα τον δικηγόρο του συλλόγου.

----------


## enaon

Εξακολουθεί να μην με καίει προσωπικά το θέμα των ομαδικών. Εδώ όμως εμφανίζεται ένα άλλο μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Πρέπει επιτέλους να καταλάβουμε, ότι αν δεν υπάρχει καλή θέληση και προσπάθεια από όλους, δεν γίνετε τίποτα. 
Και τι έγινε που μας δουλεύουν ψιλό γαζί; Εντάξει, μας υποσχέθηκαν αποδείξεις.. ε και; Άλλαξαν γνώμη. 
Πρέπει να δείξουμε λίγη κατανόηση. Έχουν τόση δουλειά, μαγειρέματα, παραποιήσεις, τροποποιήσεις κλπ.. Πρέπει και εμείς για να βοηθήσουμε, να μην ζητάμε να μας ταϊζουν με μπούρδες πια. Το κουτόχορτο ξέρουμε που είναι, να πάμε να φάμε μόνοι μας. 
Άλλωστε το είπε και ο παπά, δεν είναι γνωμοδότηση, απλή ανεπίσημη άποψη είναι, τι σκάμε;

Μπεε..

----------


## dkounal

> "Είναι εύκολο να λές "είσαι απλά ένας δειλός". 
> Το δύσκολο είναι να τεκμηριώσεις τις απαγορεύσεις σου"
> 
> Eίναι εύκολο να μας κατηγορίσεις για δόλο, είναι δύσκολο να το τεκμιριώσεις
> 
> Είναι εύκολο να λες "είναι νόμιμες οι ομαδικές" το δύσκολο είναι να το τεκμιριώσεις.
> 
> Σας ζητήσαμε υπομονή, αλλά μην ξεχνάτε ότι κανένας δεν έχει τεκμιριώσει το νόμιμο των ομαδικών.....


Υπάρχει και το ανάποδο για την περίπτωση μας:

Είναι εύκολο να λες "είναι παράνομες οι ομαδικές" το δύσκολο είναι να το τεκμιριώσεις.

Σας ζητήσαμε υπομονή, αλλά μην ξεχνάτε ότι κανένας δεν έχει τεκμιριώσει το παράνομο των ομαδικών.....

Εναλλακτικά μπορούσε να γίνει :
Είναι παράνομες οι ομαδικές από τον χχχχ, το yyyy, τον wwww και επιφυλασσόμεθα να προσθέσουμε και άλλους.....  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Η λυση για τις ομαδικές είναι πολύ απλή.

Γιατί δεν κάνουμε ψηφοφορία για εκλογή moderators ομαδικων με υποψήφιους αυτούς που θέλουν τις ομαδικές και να απαλάξουμε τους moderatos που είναι αντίθετοι;

----------


## xaotikos

Κάτι ξέρεις εσύ  ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

Acinonyx θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου ας βρεθουν ατομα τα οποια δεν εχουν προβλημα με τις ομαδικες.
υπαρχουν ομως τετοια ατομα που θα αναλαβουν μια τετοια ευθηνη???

----------


## xaotikos

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php? ... f628d406a8

----------


## Mick Flemm

<εδώ θα έμπαιναν μπηχτές για flame αλλά είμαι στις καλές μου σήμερα>

Χαίρομαι που επιτέλους επιβεβαιώθηκαν αυτά που σας λέγαμε ο Ifaistos κι εγώ και μας γράψατε (δεκτό εν μέρει γιατί δεν είμαστε νομικοί, αν και με νομικούς μιλήσαμε), χαίρομαι επίσης που υπάρχουν 2 υπεύθυνα άτομα μεταξύ σας (και νομίζω ξέρω ποιοί 2 είναι), ήλπιζα να μην τα περιπλέξετε τα πράγματα χειρότερα αλλά απ' ότι φαίνεται αρνείστε να κάνετε αυτό για το οποίο σας ψηφίσαμε, προτείνω αφού δεν έιστε σε θέση να κάνετε moderation να παραιτηθείτε και να ξαναγίνουν εκλογές μεταξύ των ατόμων που μπορούν να αναλάβουν την ευθύνη.

Φιλικά και χωρίς καμία μπηχτή, δεν έχω πρόθεση να προσβάλω κανέναν, νομίζω είναι αντικειμενικά αυτά που γράφω.

Καλό θα ήταν επίσης να υπάρξει γνωμοδότιση επίσημα για να γνωρίζουν όλοι οι εμπλεκόμενοι (οι οργανωτές και οι μετέχοντες) το νομικό καθεστώς.

----------


## dkounal

Διάβασα τα κείμενα που έγιναν Post από τον xaotiko.
Τα κείμενα που ανακοινώθηκαν δεν ορίζουν ως αξιόποινη πράξη την ομαδική παραγγελία.
Είναι δε εντυπωσιακό ότι ατομα τα οποία σήμερα είναι κατά των ομαδικών παραγγελίων, σε ορισμένες ομαδικές παραγγελίες ενεργούσαν με τρόπο που κατά τα κείμενα αυτά συνειστά παρανομία.
Επίσης, με βάση αυτά τα κείμενα που δικαιώνουν όσους μέχρι τώρα είναι υπέρ των ομαδικών παραγγελιών.
Τέλος, προκείπτει ότι καλό θα ήταν οι ομαδικές παραγγελίες να είναι προσβάσιμο μόνο στους εγγεγραμένους στο forum καθώς με αυτόν τον τρόπο τίθονται και σε κάποιο κείμενο συμμόρφωσης και, ίσως είναι καλυτερα να υπάρχει ξεχωριστή ομάδα mods για τις ομαδικές παραγγελίες. 

Συγχωρέστε με όμως αλλά σε μεγάλο βαθμό τα ερωτήματα των Mods περιστρεφονται σε δύο πράγματα:
α) επανηλημένη οργάνωση ομαδικής παραγγελίας από το ίδιο άτομο.
β) υποτιμολόγηση προϊόντων.

Μπορείτε παρακαλώ οι mods να ονομάσετε τα ατομα τα οποία σας προκάλεσαν αυτά τα ερωτηματικά;

----------


## blizardbill

Από τους αναπληρωματικούς, ίσως να μπορούσαν να βρεθούν κάποια άτομα να κάνουν αυτό που τους ψηφίσαμε?
Επίσης ίσως θα έπρεπε να είναι και mod σε όλο το forum, μην έχουν μόνο ευθύνες των ομαδικών τα παιδιά.

----------


## papashark

> <εδώ θα έμπαιναν μπηχτές για flame αλλά είμαι στις καλές μου σήμερα>
> 
> .... χαίρομαι επίσης που υπάρχουν 2 υπεύθυνα άτομα μεταξύ σας (και νομίζω ξέρω ποιοί 2 είναι),.....
> 
> Φιλικά και χωρίς καμία μπηχτή, δεν έχω πρόθεση να προσβάλω κανέναν, νομίζω είναι αντικειμενικά αυτά που γράφω.


Mόλις πρόσβαλες τους άλλους 5 που για σένα δεν είναι υπεύθηνα άτομα.

Βέβαια είναι φοβερό το συμπέρασμα ότι όσοι δεν συμφωνούν με την άποψη των άλλων δεν είναι υπεύθηνα άτομα.....

Τι να σου πω βρε Νίκο, σε κάθε σου μήνυμα με απογοητεύεις όλο και περισσότερο....

Φρόντισε να μάθεις λοιπόν ποιοι θέλανε το πλήρες κλείσιμο των ομαδικών, για να δεις ποιοί είναι οι υπεύθηνοι που λες.

----------


## racer

Εγώ από τα κείμενα κατάλαβα ότι οι ομαδικές (ειδικά οι εκτός ΕΕ) είναι παράνομες αλλά εμείς δεν κινδυνεύαμε ... σωστά?

----------


## Mick Flemm

Πάνο δεν έχω καμία διάθεση να σας προσβάλλω (γι' αυτό και δεν πέταξα μπηχτές), αλλά νομίζω αντικειμενικά όταν κάποιος δεν είναι σε θέση να κάνει κάτι για το οποίο έθεσε υποψηφιότητα, αρνείται να αναλάβει την ευθύνη που του αναλογεί. Αν θες να μιλήσουμε για το ποιός έχει απογοητεύσει ποιόν ας ανοίξουμε άλλο thread γιατί έχω κι εγώ να αναφέρω πολλούς. Με την ίδια λογική ποιός μας εγκυάται αύριο οτι θα είστε σε θέση να κάνετε moderation στις αγγελείες π.χ. ? δεν προχωράω γιατί ίσως πάρεις προσωπικά κάποια απ' τα λεγόμενά μου αν συνεχίσω.

Άποψή μου: δηλώνεις την αντίθεση ή τον προβλημματισμό σου σε κάτι με το να μην συμετέχεις σε αυτό μέχρι να ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο, κατά την γνώμη μου, απ' τη στιγμή που είχατε τους προβλημματισμούς σας για τις ομαδικές έπρεπε να τους θέσετε πριν βάλετε υποψηφιότητα γιατί ήταν κάτι που αφορούσε όλους, συμετέχοντας στην ψηφοφορία συμφωνήσατε να αναλάβετε τις ευθήνες που είχαν και οι προηγούμενοι, συμετείχατε στον θεσμό άρα συμφωνούσατε με το πως αυτός ήταν εώς τότε. Το σωστό λοιπόν, κατά την γνώμη μου πάντα, θα ήταν να πείτε οτι "δεν συμετέχουμε στην ψηφοφορία αν δεν ξεκαθαρίσει το θέμα των ομαδικών" όχι να γίνετε mods και εκβιαστικά να επιβάλετε τον προβληματισμό σας στην ουσία. Αυτό θεωρώ εγώ υπεύθυνη στάση, θέτεις το πρόβλημμα σε όλους έγκαιρα, αυτό δίχνει οτι πραγματικά σε ενδιαφέρει το πρόβλημμα και όχι το ποιός ή πότε θα το λύσει (πόσο μάλλον όταν ο κάποιος που θα το λύσει είσαι εσύ και το πότε είναι με το που θα γίνεις mod).

Χωρίς να έχω διάθεση να προσβάλλω κανέναν, ειλικρινά δεν προσπαθώ να "χαλάσω" κανέναν, την άποψή μου λέω. Ποτέ σε αυτά που γράφω δεν σχολιάζω ανθρώπους (δεν είμαι θεός) αλλά τακτικές, ο τρόπος έκφρασης διαφέρει, ίσως θα έπρεπε να πω "είχαν υπεύθηνη στάση" απ' το να πω "ήταν υπεύθυνα άτομα" αλλά νομίω οτι με ξέρεις και σε ξέρω και δεν χρειάζεται να το αναφέρω αυτό σε κάθε post μου.

----------


## racer

Νίκο θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω. Πρώτον τα κείμενα δεν ξεκαθαρίζουνε τίποτα (το τι κατάλαβα εγώ το είπα πιο πάνω). Δεύτερον, εάν αυτό που καταλαβαίνω εγώ ισχύει τότε δε μπορείς να υποχρεώσεις κανέναν να είναι συνένοχος σε παράνομες πράξεις λέγοντας του ότι εάν δεν γίνει συνένοχος θα είναι ανεύθυνος ...

----------


## Mick Flemm

Δεν τον υποχρέωσε κανείς, αυτός έβαλε υποψηφιότητα, δες ποιό 'πάνω τι θεωρώ σωστό οτι θα έπρεπε να κάνει...

----------


## RF

> Εγώ από τα κείμενα κατάλαβα ότι οι ομαδικές (ειδικά οι εκτός ΕΕ) είναι παράνομες αλλά εμείς δεν κινδυνεύαμε ... σωστά?


Από που το κατάλαβες αυτό ????

Η μόνη πιθανή παρανομία έιναι στο χαρακτηρισμό του διοργανωτή ως εμπόρου εάν διοργανώνει ομαδικές πολύ συχνά και αυτό με την προυπόθεση να αποδειχθεί η ύπαρξη κέρδους. 
Επίσης δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα για οποιάδηποτε παρανομία σε site/forum/admin/mods παρά μόνο στον διοργανωτή.

Προτείνω στην ψηφοφορία των voters για τις ομαδικές την πρόταση:
Nαι στις ομαδικές χωρίς κανένα περιορισμό.

ΥΓ Ποιοί είναι οι 5 ??????????

----------


## Mick Flemm

Εγώ προτείνω να γίνει συζήτηση αφού τέθηκε το θέμα, κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ. Απ' τις προτάσεις να βγούν 2-3 και να πάνε σε ψηφοφορία...

----------


## BaCkOs

> Εγώ από τα κείμενα κατάλαβα ότι οι ομαδικές (ειδικά οι εκτός ΕΕ) είναι παράνομες αλλά εμείς δεν κινδυνεύαμε ... σωστά?


λάθος δεν είναι παράνομες οι ομαδικές..

παράνομος είναι αν ο xxx user κάνει ομαδική 1-2-3 φορες τον μηνα και βγάζει και κέρδος ... οποτε η παρανομία του είναι η φοροδιαφυγή γιατί πολύ απλά δεν έκανε έναρξη επιχείρησηs η κάτι παρόμοιο 

επίσης παράνομος είναι ο user αν υποτιμολόγηση το δέμα για να γλιτώσει λεφτά από το τελωνείο... (όχι να το χαρακτηρίσει giff αλλα στην διλοθεν αξια να βάλει 100 euro αντί για 3000 euro που κόστισαν πχ )

άρα για να είμαστε νόμιμοι μπορούμε κάθε φορα το τιμολόγιο να κόβετε σε διαφορετικό άτομο (από αυτούς που συμμετέχουν στις ομαδικές φυσικά και όχι κάποιον άλλον άσχετο )
με αυτή τι προϋπόθεση μπορούν να γίνονται ομαδικές ακόμη και κάθε μέρα (που λέει ο λόγος ) 


συνεχίζεται ......

και λίγο πλακα τώρα....
(στο επόμενο επεισόδιο(13254) ο Χουάν Αντρέα Δε La Link σκοτώνει τους κακούς mod που δεν θέλουν η φοράδα του να μεταφέρει την omni του μέσα στην πολη, κάποιοι mod όμως γλιτώνουν και εκδικούνται με φούρνους μικροκυμάτων ενσωματωμένους στα μουλάρια τους........ )

----------


## Achille

Νομίζω ότι η απόφαση είναι ξεκάθαρη. Όσοι ενδιαφέρονται για συντονιστές ομαδικών παραγγελιών μπορούν να δηλώσουν υποψηφιότητες, αφού αποφασιστεί στους voters αν θα γίνονται τελικά ομαδικές παραγγελίες ή όχι.

Τα περί παραιτήσεως των moderators είναι άστοχα, και δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρουν στόχο, οπότε μην κουράζεστε άδικα.

Δημοκρατία θέλετε, νομίζω ότι πιο δημοκρατία δεν γίνεται.

----------


## BaCkOs

εγώ προτείνω αυτός που θα οργανώνει ομαδική να πρέπει πρώτα να στείλει τα στοιχεια του (ταυτότητα ) στους mod των ομαδικών και μόλις έχει στα χερια του τα τιμολόγια αποδείξεις να τα δίνει και αυτά .. σε αντίθετη περίπτωση η κλειδώνεται η καταγγέλλεται (στις αρμόδιες αρχές )
οποτε όλοι έχουμε ήσυχες τις συνειδήσεις μας ότι όλα είναι ok ... 

όσον αφορά τους mod για τις ομαδικές... 
εγώ δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να βοηθήσω σε οποιο section θέλετε (μιας και το forum δεν είναι μονο εργαλείο του awmn αλλα βοηθάει και τα υπόλοιπα δίκτυα )
δηλώνω υποψηφιότητα για οποιοδήποτε μέρος του forum υπάρχει χορός για κάποιον εκτος awmn

----------


## Ifaistos

Κάντε υπομονή, ούτε mods ομαδικών χρειάζονται ούτε τίποτα.
Στην Γ.Σ θα τεθεί το θέμα αυτό και θα λυφθούν συγκεκριμένες αποφάσεις που θα λύσουν το θέμα.  ::

----------


## Achille

> Κάντε υπομονή, ούτε mods ομαδικών χρειάζονται ούτε τίποτα.
> Στην Γ.Σ θα τεθεί το θέμα αυτό και θα λυφθούν συγκεκριμένες αποφάσεις που θα λύσουν το θέμα.


Η Γ.Σ. του συλλόγου δεν είναι αρμόδιο όργανο για να λαμβάνει αποφάσεις για το ανοιχτό forum.

Το αρμόδιο όργανο είναι η ομάδα των Voters.

----------


## Ifaistos

Έλα να τους το πεις  ::

----------


## Achille

> Έλα να τους το πεις


Δεν θα έρθω να τους πω τίποτα. Εφόσον ο σύλλογος καταλάβει με το έτσι θέλω το forum, φαντάζομαι ότι θα υπάρξουν αντιδράσεις και εξελίξεις.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Αν όπως λες είναι η ομάδα voters, τότε θέστε ολοκληρωμένα το ζήτημα σε αυτή την ομάδα να κάνει προτάσεις κλπ όχι απλά ένα ΝΑΙ ή ΟΧΙ...

----------


## Achille

> Αν όπως λες είναι η ομάδα voters, τότε θέστε ολοκληρωμένα το ζήτημα σε αυτή την ομάδα να κάνει προτάσεις κλπ όχι απλά ένα ΝΑΙ ή ΟΧΙ...


Νομίζω ότι θα ακολουθηθεί η ίδια διαδικασία με την οποία συγκροτήθηκε η ομάδα των Voters και ψηφίστηκαν οι moderators.

Συζήτηση και μετά ψηφοφορία επί συγκεκριμένων προτάσεων.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Δηλαδή αν αποφασίσει η ομάδα voters να επιτρέψει τις ομαδικές, θα αποφασίσουμε εμείς για το πως θα διεξάγονται ? ή απλά θα εκλέξουμε mods για τις ομαδικές ?

----------


## Achille

> Δηλαδή αν αποφασίσει η ομάδα voters να επιτρέψει τις ομαδικές, θα αποφασίσουμε εμείς για το πως θα διεξάγονται ? ή απλά θα εκλέξουμε mods για τις ομαδικές ?


Και τα δυο προφανώς. Όταν λες εμείς, προφανώς εννοείς οι Voters, σωστά;

----------


## Mick Flemm

ναι, οι voters ενοώ. Σ' ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνηση

----------


## blizardbill

Παιδιά, έχουμε ήδη εκλέξει 11 αναπληρωματικούς Mod, και επειδή ή άρνηση κάποιων να επιτρέψουν τις ομαδικές είναι σαν μερική παραίτηση τους, προτείνω απλά να γίνει η "προβλεπόμενη" προσπάθεια αντικατάστασης πρώτα.
(για να τελειώνουμε και πιο γρήγορα)

Δηλαδή, να ρωτήσουν μέσο pm και κατά σειρά εκλογής οι υπάρχοντες mod, ποιος δέχεται να αναλάβει πλήρως της ευθύνες του, και οι πρώτοι 7 να προστεθούνε στην ομάδα των mod, με πλήρη “δικαιώματα” - υποχρεώσεις.
(το λογικό θα ήταν να παραιτηθούν όσοι θέλουν να δηλώνουν μερικώς ανεύθυνοι, αλλά επειδή δεν θα γίνει μάλλον, ας μεγαλώσει η ομάδα των mod)

----------


## Achille

> Παιδιά, έχουμε ήδη εκλέξει 11 αναπληρωματικούς Mod, και επειδή ή άρνηση κάποιων να επιτρέψουν τις ομαδικές είναι σαν μερική παραίτηση τους, προτείνω απλά να γίνει η "προβλεπόμενη" προσπάθεια αντικατάστασης πρώτα.
> (για να τελειώνουμε και πιο γρήγορα)
> 
> Δηλαδή, να ρωτήσουν μέσο pm και κατά σειρά εκλογής οι υπάρχοντες mod, ποιος δέχεται να αναλάβει πλήρως της ευθύνες του, και οι πρώτοι 7 να προστεθούνε στην ομάδα των mod, με πλήρη “δικαιώματα” - υποχρεώσεις.
> (το λογικό θα ήταν να παραιτηθούν όσοι θέλουν να δηλώνουν μερικώς ανεύθυνοι, αλλά επειδή δεν θα γίνει μάλλον, ας μεγαλώσει η ομάδα των mod)


Οι moderators θα παραμείνουν στις θέσεις τους, και δεν εκλέχτηκαν για να συντονίζουν τις ομαδικές παραγγελίες, αλλά για να διατηρούν την τάξη στο forum.

Η πρότασή σου είναι ουσιαστικά να καθαιρεθούν οι υπάρχοντες moderators και δεν πρόκειτε να γίνει δεκτή προς συζήτηση. Έχουν συγκεκριμένη θητεία και θα κριθούν στο τέλος αυτής.

Και για να το επεικτείνω λίγο τώρα που πέσανε οι μάσκες, είναι φανερό ότι δεν σε ενδιαφέρει η συνέχιση των ομαδικών παραγγελιών, αλλά η ανατροπή των moderators.

----------


## blizardbill

Δεν είπα να καθαιρεθούν, να προστεθούν και άλλοι είπα, που όμως δέχονται πλήρως όλες τις ευθύνες , για τις οποίες ψηφίστηκαν.

Δεν είναι καθαίρεση , απλά αφού κάποιος δηλώνει αδυναμία σε ένα τομέα, να μπει ο αναπληρωματικός, χωρίς παραίτηση του προηγούμενου από τα καθήκοντα που μπορεί να κάνει.
Είναι ο πιο γρήγορος και σωστός τρόπος για εμένα... χωρίς να υποχρεώνουμε σε παραίτηση κανένα με κανένα τρόπο.(αν και θα έπρεπε)
Το ότι θα αυξηθούν οι mod είναι μια παρενέργεια, αλλά καλύτερα από το να ψηφίζουμε κάθε φορά καινούργιους, σε περιορισμένες κατηγορίες , επειδή δεν θέλουν τις ευθήνες τους κάποιοι.

ΥΓ
Ίσως να μην χρειάζονται 7 υπεύθυνοι για τον τομέα των ομαδικών... 3-4 θα είναι αρκετοί, ώστε να μην μεγαλώσει και πολύ το σχήμα των mod συνολικά.
(και αν κάποιος στο μέλλον έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα με τις αγγελίες πχ, απλά να φεύγει και να συνεχίζουν οι υπόλοιποι... χωρίς να "εκβιάζει" η να "εκβιάζετε" από κανένα.)

----------


## Achille

Οι "κάποιοι" δεν θέλουν ευθύνες που δεν ανέλαβαν ποτέ.
Ο καταμερισμός ευθυνών δεν έβλαψε ποτέ κανέναν, αντιθέτως συντελεί σε ένα πιο υγιές σύστημα.

Η αλλοίωση του σώματος των moderators με προσθήκη νέων ατόμων αποτελεί παράβαση της διαδικασίας εκλογής τους και δεν είναι δυνατόν να γίνει.

Νομίζω ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος η πρότασή σου να συζητηθεί περεταίρω.

----------


## blizardbill

Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες την πρότασή μου.
Δεν είναι αλλοίωση, γιατί ψηφίσαμε οι mod να είναι υπεύθυνοι για όλες τις λειτουργίες του forum... δεν βγάλαμε μια αυστηρή φωτισμένη ολιγαρχία, ώστε να αλλοιωθεί η κρίση τους με προσθήκη άλλων.
Περισσότερο αλλοίωση των πάντων θα ήταν να κόψουν το forum σε κατηγορίες, και να κρατήσουν ότι θέλουν, όπως θέλουν.

Εφόσον δεν δέχονται να αναλάβουν ένα κομμάτι του forum, μπαίνουν οι αναπληρωματικοί να καλύψουν το κενό.
Το να μην παραιτηθούν , και να χρειάζεται μειωμένος αριθμός mod για τις ομαδικές πχ, είναι μια μέση σωστή λύση για εμένα, που θέλω να συζητηθεί, ή να ψηφιστεί.

----------


## nodas

@Achille ολα αυτα που λες ειναι προσωπικες σου εκφρασεις ή εκφρασεις ολων των Mod - Admin??

----------


## Achille

> @Achille ολα αυτα που λες ειναι προσωπικες σου εκφρασεις ή εκφρασεις ολων των Mod - Admin??


Διάβασε την απόφαση των moderators, δεν λέει πουθενά ότι ζητούν αντικατάστασή τους ή προσθήκη νέων μελών στην ομάδα.

Επομένως εκφράζω την ομάδα των moderators.

Εσύ ποιον εκφράζεις noda; Και τι ακριβώς θέλεις;

blizzardbill εγώ ότι είχα να σου πω το είπα, μην νομίζεις όμως ότι δεν έχουν δει όλοι ποιος είναι ο ρόλος σου εδώ μέσα και τι επιδιώκεις.

----------


## blizardbill

> μην νομίζεις όμως ότι δεν έχουν δει όλοι ποιος είναι ο ρόλος σου εδώ μέσα και τι επιδιώκεις.


Επειδή έχω πολλούς ρόλους και επιδιώκω πολλά, δεν μου λες από περιέργεια τι από όλα έχετε καταλάβει εσείς?  ::

----------


## Achille

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Achille
> 
>  μην νομίζεις όμως ότι δεν έχουν δει όλοι ποιος είναι ο ρόλος σου εδώ μέσα και τι επιδιώκεις.
> 
> 
> Επειδή έχω πολλούς ρόλους και επιδιώκω πολλά, δεν μου λες από περιέργεια τι από όλα έχετε καταλάβει εσείς?


Να αλλοιώσεις την ομάδα των moderators ώστε να αλλάξει την απόφασή της για το ban του dti.

Αν μπορείς, διέψευσέ με.

----------


## nodas

> Επομένως εκφράζω την ομάδα των moderators.


ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ...




> Εσύ ποιον εκφράζεις noda; Και τι ακριβώς θέλεις;


Την 17Ν, την απελευθερωση του Κουφοντινα και του γκαβου Ξηρου.

Αν μπορείς, διέψευσέ με.  ::   ::   :: 

βγαλε πορισμα και φυλλο πορειας  ::   ::   :: 

εγω απο τις απαντησεις σου ξερω τι κανεις εδω μεσα και τι εισαι αλλα δεν το κανω θεμα...

Δεν αξιζει να ασχολουμε ποια μαζι σου

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από blizardbill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Achille
> 
> ...


ΑΧΑΑΑΑ, έτσι εξηγούνται όλα, τώρα είναι όλα πεντακάθαρα. 

Ο μοχθηρός άρχοντας των κεραιών blizardbill με το σαρδόνιο σατανικό χαμόγελο σχεδιάζει ένα καταχθόνιο σχέδιο για την απόκτηση του μαγικού δακτυλιδιού του Dti. Το ξανθό ξωτικό όμως αναλαμβάνει δράση και κατατροπώνει τον άρχοντα του σκότους.

----------


## blizardbill

> Να αλλοιώσεις την ομάδα των moderators ώστε να αλλάξει την απόφασή της για το ban του dti.
> Αν μπορείς, διέψευσέ με.


Ok , εύκολο....

1)Δεν ζητάω 7 νέους mod, αλλά και 4 θα ήταν αρκετοί , και θα μπορούσαν να είναι και από τους 7 εκλεγμένους ώστε να μην γίνει αλλαγή.
2)Δεν ζητάω εκλογές από την αρχή, αλλά συνέχεια με τους αναπληρωματικούς, που δεν ξέρω τι υποστηρίζουν όλοι .
3) Ακόμη και 4 νέοι υπέρ του dti να βγούν, πάλι 6 είναι αρκετοί αν δεν γουστάρεται να τον φέρεται πίσω.
4)Σε δημοκρατία, υπάρχει δημοψήφισμα και το σύνταγμα αλλάζει υπό όρους... το ίδιο πρέπει να μπορεί να γίνει και εδώ, οπότε ζητάω να ψηφιστεί η πρότασή μου αν θέλει ο κόσμος.
(δεν πρέπει να έχουμε απλά εκλογές ,και μετά να αφήνουμε απόλυτα το ελεύθερο σε αυτούς που βγήκαν ... είναι μια ευκαιρία να πάρετε και εσείς και οι επόμενοι το μήνυμα του σεβασμού στις απόψεις του κόσμου που σας ψήφισε, και αυτό είναι το πιο σημαντικό) 
5)Νομίζω ότι είναι μια πολύ καλή πρόταση, που διώχνει το άγχος από οποιονδήποτε στο μέλλον φοβάται κάτι, σταματάνε οι εκβιασμοί κάθε είδους, και το θεωρώ πολύ σωστό και δημοκρατικό.

----------


## papashark

Καλά σε λέω εγώ free willy...  ::  

Kατέβασε ολοκληρωμένη πρόταση να αλλάξουν οι όροι χρήσεις, όχι να βγουν οι μεν, να μπουν οι δε. Πρόταση που δεν έχει ονόματα (πχ να βγει το ban του dti), πρόταση που δουλεύει σήμερα, αύριο, μεθαύριο.

Δημοκρατία είναι να θεσπίζεις κανόνες και να τους ακολουθείς, όχι να εκβιάζεις κάθε φορά με τον όχλο. Αυτό είναι αναρχία.

----------


## Achille

> ΑΧΑΑΑΑ, έτσι εξηγούνται όλα, τώρα είναι όλα πεντακάθαρα.


Περί ορέξεως...

----------


## Achille

blizzardbill, τα μόνα θέματα που έχεις συμμετάσχει σε αυτό το forum είναι οι αποφάσεις των mods για τις ομαδικές και το ban του dti.

Καλά σε λέει free willy ο papashark, σου ταιριάζει απόλυτα η έκφραση.

----------


## blizardbill

> Kατέβασε ολοκληρωμένη πρόταση να αλλάξουν οι όροι χρήσεις, όχι να βγουν οι μεν, να μπουν οι δε. Πρόταση που δεν έχει ονόματα (πχ να βγει το ban του dti), πρόταση που δουλεύει σήμερα, αύριο, μεθαύριο.


Μα αυτό είναι... η δικιά μου πρόταση δεν έχει σχέση με τον dti , αλλά με την περίπτωση που κάποιοι mod θέλουν να παραιτηθούν από ένα μέρος των αρμοδιοτήτων τους.
(απλά μπαίνουν κάποιοι από τους αναπληρωματικούς εφόσον δεχτούν, χωρίς να παραιτηθούν κιόλας οι παλαιοί και χωρίς να υπάρχει οποιοσδήποτε εκβιασμός από κανένα)
Ίσως εσύ να το συνδυάζεις κάπως με τον dti, αλλά δεν σου φταίω εγώ.

Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να φτιάξουμε "2 forum" με μέσα στο ίδιο forum, με ξεχωριστές αρμοδιότητες... και αν το κάνουμε , διατηρούμε το δικαίωμα να τα ενώσουμε αν θέλουμε .
Είναι δικό μας θέμα αυτό, εσείς απλά είστε υποχρεωμένοι να το δεχτείτε.

----------


## Achille

> Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να φτιάξουμε "2 forum" με μέσα στο ίδιο forum, με ξεχωριστές αρμοδιότητες... και αν το κάνουμε , διατηρούμε το δικαίωμα να τα ενώσουμε αν θέλουμε .
> Είναι δικό μας θέμα αυτό, εσείς απλά είστε υποχρεωμένοι να το δεχτείτε.


Δεν έχει συμφωνήσει κανένας μαζί σου μέχρι στιγμής, επομένως καλό είναι να μιλάς στον ενικό.

Ήδη υπάρχουν δυο forum, ένα για το σύλλογο και ένα για το δίκτυο, επομένως δεν ισχύουν τα όσα λες.

Στα περισσότερα forums οι συντονιστές είναι ανά κατηγορίες, και υπάρχουν λίγοι Γενικοί Συντονιστές. Εδώ θέλουμε να τους κάνουμε όλους γενικούς, για να έχουμε πιο πολύ λαό να πυροβολούμε όταν τα πράγματα δεν θα πάνε καλά (που είναι σίγουρο ότι θα συμβεί, σημείωσε τα λόγια μου).

Καμία απόφαση για αλλαγή του καθεστώτος των συντονιστών δεν θα γίνει δεκτή πριν τη λήξη της θητείας τους. Ας έβαζες υποψηφιότητα για συντονιστής όταν είχες την ευκαιρία, ή ας έβαζες τις προτάσεις σου όταν ψηφίστηκαν οι κανόνες του forum.

Τώρα θα κάνεις υπομονή μέχρι του χρόνου.

----------


## blizardbill

> blizzardbill, τα μόνα θέματα που έχεις συμμετάσχει σε αυτό το forum είναι οι αποφάσεις των mods για τις ομαδικές και το ban του dti.
> Καλά σε λέει free willy ο papashark, σου ταιριάζει απόλυτα η έκφραση.


Μα σε αυτά μπορώ να συμμετάσχω, σε αυτά συμμετέχω ρε παιδιά... δεν έχω τρομερές τεχνικές γνώσεις, ούτε μπαίνω καθημερινά για πλάκα.

Με ενδιαφέρει όμως πάρα πολύ να δουλεύει δημοκρατικά το forum, γιατί είμαι συνδεδεμένος στο δίκτυο και γουστάρω, και από εκεί και πέρα ότι αποφασίσετε ΟΚ.

ΥΓ
Αυτές οι μαμακίες που μου λέτε τώρα, είναι ένας σημάδι ότι δεν πάτε καλά, και ένας ακόμα λόγος να ενδιαφερθώ.

----------


## papashark

Bασίλη, κάνε μια χάρη στον ευατό σου πρώτα.

Πήγαινε στο profil σου, και μετά στα μηνύματα σου. Δες τι αφορούν τα τελευταία σου 100 μηνύματα. Εκτός από 2 μηνύματα, υπάρχουν 90 μηνύματα στην σειρά, σε σχέση με τον dti, τους moderators, τις ομαδικές.

Μετά πήγαινε να διαβάσεις και τα υπόλοιπα σου μηνύματα, και κάνε την αυτοκριτική σου.

Ασχολήσε με το δίκτυο ή απλά σχολιάζεις 2-3 συγκεκριμένα πράγματα στο φόρουμ ?

----------


## blizardbill

> Καμία απόφαση για αλλαγή του καθεστώτος των συντονιστών δεν θα γίνει δεκτή πριν τη λήξη της θητείας τους. Ας έβαζες υποψηφιότητα για συντονιστής όταν είχες την ευκαιρία, ή ας έβαζες τις προτάσεις σου όταν ψηφίστηκαν οι κανόνες του forum.


Δεν είναι το θέμα το ποιος θα βάλει για συντονιστής , και μόλις το καταφέρει να μπορεί να κάνει ότι θέλει.... το ακριβώς αντίθετο είναι το θέμα.
Οποίος και να βγει, να ΜΗΝ μπορεί να κάνει ότι γουστάρει, και να μην τολμάει να μας γράφει όλους στα @@ του.

Ένα απλό πράγμα, και μια άσχημη νοοτροπία είναι αυτή , που δεν χρειάζεται να έχω συμμετοχή σε πολλά τεχνικά θέματα για να έχω άποψη εναντίων της.

----------


## dkounal

*Μήπως η όλη ιστορία εχει γίνει για τον dti?*

Τι να σας πει κανεις;
Βλέπουμε "ανθρώπους" που φοβούνται μην ΄χασουν την καρέκλα τους. "Ανθρώπους" που δεν θέλουν καμιά αλλαγή μην χαλάσει το ban στο dti.
"Ανθρώπους" από μια θέση που είναι να εξυπηρετούν το forum βάζουν πάνω από την θέση τους τις προσωπικές τους διαφορές εις βάρος όλων των υπολείπων.

Είναι το παράδειγμα που λέει :
"Πες, τι θέλεις να σου χαρίσω αλλά ότι μου ζητήσεις θα δώσω εις διπλούν στον γείτονα μου"
Και η απάντηση: "Βγάλε μου το ένα μάτι"

Αυτή είναι η κατάσταση, δεν ντρέπεστε να κρύβεστε πίσω από το δάκτυλο σας;;;;

----------


## Achille

> Οποίος και να βγει, να ΜΗΝ μπορεί να κάνει ότι γουστάρει, και να μην τολμάει να μας γράφει όλους στα @@ του.


Δεν έχεις δικαίωμα να αλλάζεις διαδικασίες όποτε σε βολεύει. Οι moderators κινούνται στα πλαίσια των κανόνων που έχουν ψηφιστεί, ψηφίστηκαν δημοκρατικότατα, και τους δόθηκε συγκεκριμένη θητεία.

Εσύ πάλι θέλεις να καταργήσουμε όλες αυτές τις διαδικασίες, και να αρχίσουμε από το μηδέν.

Λυπάμαι, αλλά αυτό δεν πρόκειτε να γίνει. Moderator από το παράθυρο και κατά παράβαση των ψηφοφοριών δεν θα γίνει κανένας.

----------


## blizardbill

Πουθενά δεν είπα κάτι τέτοιο... αν δεχτούν οι 7 να πάρουν τις ομαδικές ΟΚ, αν δεν μπορούν, τότε πάνε οι επόμενοι, όπως τους ψηφίσαμε.




> Μετά πήγαινε να διαβάσεις και τα υπόλοιπα σου μηνύματα, και κάνε την αυτοκριτική σου.
> 
> Ασχολήσε με το δίκτυο ή απλά σχολιάζεις 2-3 συγκεκριμένα πράγματα στο φόρουμ ?


Ναι ΡΕ ΜΟΝΟ 2-3 πράγματα σχολιάζω, αυτά που είναι άσχημα, είναι χοντρά και κάνουν μπάμ... γιατί πρέπει να σχολιάζω τα πάντα ????
Αφού δεν κατάφερα να φτιάξω το link μου, μόλις ήρθε ο αδερφός μου το έκανε αυτός και ξεμπέρδεψα... να συμμετάσχω που και να πώ τι θες δηλαδή ?

ΥΓ
Δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν είμαι μόνος, είμαι μια πρόταση που θα πάρει την ψήφο μου μόνο , οπότε μην έχεις αγωνία.

----------


## papashark

Επικοδομητικά σχόλια και επιχειρήματα βλέπω Κουναλάκη.

Δεν έχεις κουραστεί να μας τα χώνεις κάθε φορά που γράφεις ?

Σου μιλάμε με καλύτερο τρόπο, θα σε παρακαλούσα να βελτιώσεις το ύφος σου.

----------


## Achille

> Αυτή είναι η κατάσταση, δεν ντρέπεστε να κρύβεστε πίσω από το δάκτυλο σας;;;;


Καλώς τον και τον άλλον. Ένας ένας εμφανίζεστε πάλι, αυτή τη φορά να δω τι επιχειρήματα έχετε περί φασισμού και αντιδημοκρατικότητας.

Πες μας λοιπόν την άποψή σου για την απόφαση, και άσε τα μεγάλα λόγια και τις φαμφάρες.

----------


## blizardbill

> να δω τι επιχειρήματα έχετε περί φασισμού και αντιδημοκρατικότητας.


Το βασικό για να ξεχωρίσεις την αντιδημοκρατική συμπεριφορά κάποιου, είναι ότι αποφασίζει αυτός που έχει την εξουσία εναντίων της γνώμης αυτών που τον ψήφισαν.
Μετά μόνος του κρίνει την απόφασή του ως δημοκρατική.
Κρύβεται πίσω από την εκλογή του ή πίσω από τους νόμους που ο ίδιος φτιάχνει η ερμηνεύει, και δεν επιτρέπει αλλαγή ή άλλη ερμηνεία .
Συνήθως έχει και την εντύπωση, ή έστω λέει ότι κάνει το σωστό, αλλά δεν τον ενδιαφέρει αν συμφωνούν αυτοί που τον έβγαλαν.

----------


## ngia

> Οι moderators θα παραμείνουν στις θέσεις τους, και δεν εκλέχτηκαν για να συντονίζουν τις ομαδικές παραγγελίες, αλλά για να διατηρούν την τάξη στο forum.


Οι moderators θα επιμείνουν στις θέσεις τους, και εκλέχτηκαν για να ατονίζουν τις ομαδικές παραγγελίες αλλά και για να διατηρούν την αταξία στο forum.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Achille
> 
>  να δω τι επιχειρήματα έχετε περί φασισμού και αντιδημοκρατικότητας.
> 
> 
> Το βασικό για να ξεχωρίσεις την αντιδημοκρατική συμπεριφορά κάποιου, είναι ότι αποφασίζει αυτός που έχει την εξουσία εναντίων της γνώμης αυτών που τον ψήφισαν.
> Μετά μόνος του κρίνει την απόφασή του ως δημοκρατική.
> Κρύβεται πίσω από την εκλογή του ή πίσω από τους νόμους που ο ίδιος φτιάχνει η ερμηνεύει, και δεν επιτρέπει αλλαγή ή άλλη ερμηνεία .
> Συνήθως έχει και την εντύπωση, ή έστω λέει ότι κάνει το σωστό, αλλά δεν τον ενδιαφέρει αν συμφωνούν αυτοί που τον έβγαλαν.


Mια που δεν διαβάζεις φόρουμ συχνά, να σου πω ότι αφενώς δεν φτιάξαμε εμείς τους νόμους, και αφετέρου οι περισσότεροι είχαμε εκθέσει αρκετές φορές στο παρελθόν τις αντιρήσεις μας για τις ομαδικές.

----------


## dkounal

> Επικοδομητικά σχόλια και επιχειρήματα βλέπω Κουναλάκη.
> Δεν έχεις κουραστεί να μας τα χώνεις κάθε φορά που γράφεις ?
> Σου μιλάμε με καλύτερο τρόπο, θα σε παρακαλούσα να βελτιώσεις το ύφος σου.


To ύφος μου είναι ανάλογο των περιστάστεων, κ. Θεοχάρη.
Είναι παγκόσμια συνήθεια, τα πλέον αντιδημοκρατικά καθεστώτα να χαρακτηρίζονται για την επιφανειακή τους ευγένεια.
Περιμένω τα επιχειρήματα σας και τις απαντήσεις σας.

----------


## xaotikos

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους για την επiκοδομητική συζήτηση. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα βγάλετε αποτέλεσμα.

btw να θυμίσω ότι οι εκλογές και ότι γίνεται στον Σύλλογο δεν πρέπει και δεν μπορεί να έχει καμία σχέση με το forum.

----------


## john70

> *να θυμίσω ότι οι εκλογές και ότι γίνεται στον Σύλλογο δεν πρέπει και δεν μπορεί να έχει καμία σχέση με το forum*.


  ::  

Να μία καλή ιδέα .... Τι σχέση άλωστε μπορεί να έχει το φόρουμ με κάποιον που έχει αγοράσει το μηχάνημα του φιλοξενει το φόρουμ , σε χώρο που αυτός είναι νομικά υπεύθυνος , και που το κόστος για την συντήρηση (hardware) ,και χάρη σε αυτον μας φιλοξενεί η ACN 

Καμία  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

Δες το βίντεο της 1ης Γ.Σ και τις απόψεις των μελών για το τι είναι το forum και ποιον εξυπηρετεί.
Αν νομίζεις ότι forum & δίκτυο είναι ένα και το αυτό με τον Σύλλογο είναι άποψή σου. 

Α και μιας και είπες το νομικά υπεύθυνος (δεν θα μιλήσω για το μηχάνημα...) *το γράφει μέσα στους όρους της σύμβασης με την ACN και αυτό?*

----------


## spyrosn

Παιδιά, να με συγχωρήσετε για το (μερικώς) off-topic, αλλά αυτό που με λύπη μου διαπιστώνω είναι το ότι από τότε που απέκτησε νομική υπόσταση ο Σύλλογος τα πράγματα έχουν πάρει την κάτω βόλτα. Θυμάμαι όταν είχα αρχίσει να ασχολούμαι πριν 1-2 χρόνια (όπου τελικά δε μου βγήκαν τα Links) ότι ήμαστε (ναι, θεωρούσα και τον εαυτό μου ένα μικρό κομμάτι) μια παρέα που κάνει το κέφι της. Από τότε που μπλέχτηκε η κοινότητα στα γρανάζια της γραφειοκρατίας, μπήκαν στο προσκήνιο €€, "εξουσία", εκλογές, κι εγώ δεν ξέρω τι, αισθάνομαι ότι "δηλητηριάστηκε" το κλίμα.

*Προφανώς* δε λέω ότι πρέπει να γυρίσουμε στην προηγούμενη κατάσταση. Άλλωστε κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν ουτοπία. Δεν ισοπεδώνω τα πάντα, και δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι έχει και πλεονεκτήματα η τωρινή κατάσταση.

ΑΛΛΑ

λέω το εξής. Θυμάμαι πριν 1-2 χρόνια ότι οι ομαδικές γίνονταν για να εξυπηρετηθούν τα παιδιά που ήθελαν εξοπλισμό. Εγώ μάλιστα είχα πάρει και μέρος σε μία (άσχετα αν μετά μου βγήκε μάπα το καρπούζι...) και δε σκέφτηκα ποτέ "ααααα αυτός που τη διοργανώνει πόσα θα βγάλει;;;;;" διότι α) είχα εμπιστοσύνη και β) με συνέφερε οικονομικά ούτως ή άλλως. Υπήρχε εμπιστοσύνη από τους συμμετέχοντες στο διοργανωτή της ομαδικής, και σεβασμός του διοργανωτή στους συμμετέχοντες και στη διαδικασία.

Πώς και γιατί λοιπόν, μια διαδικασία που (υποτίθεται) γινόταν μεταξύ φίλων για να εξυπηρετηθούν μεταξύ τους, κατέληξε να θεωρείται παράνομη, λαθρεμπόριο, αρπαχτή, ενώ ο διοργανωτής λαμόγιο και δυνητικά κλέφτης; 

Τα παραπάνω τα λέω με κάθε φιλική διάθεση, όπως είναι φανερό. Απλά έχω την αίσθηση ότι δημιουργείται σιγά σιγά ένα τέρας που δηλητηριάζει το παρεΐστικο κλίμα με το οποίο ξεκίνησε όλη η προσπάθεια, κάτι το οποίο είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν είχαν στο μυαλό τους όσοι ξεκίνησαν την ιδέα του ΑΜΔΑ. 

Αυτά, συγνώμη για το μάκρος του post, και δυστυχώς παραμένω με την απορία πώς κατέληξε η ιστορία εδώ που κατέληξε, 1 χρόνο μετά...  ::

----------


## john70

> Δες το βίντεο της 1ης Γ.Σ και τις απόψεις των μελών για το τι είναι το forum και ποιον εξυπηρετεί.
> Αν νομίζεις ότι forum & δίκτυο είναι ένα και το αυτό με τον Σύλλογο είναι άποψή σου. 
> 
> Α και μιας και είπες το νομικά υπεύθυνος (δεν θα μιλήσω για το μηχάνημα...) *το γράφει μέσα στους όρους της σύμβασης με την ACN και αυτό?*


Κοιτα , δέν έχεις άδικο .... αλλά καλύτερα στον σύλλογο το φόρουμ (αναγκαιο κακό) Παρά σε τύπους στύλ Αχιλλέα που μας έκανε χάρη ....

Όσο για τους όρους της ACN .... μακάρι να ήξερα . μπορεί να είναι και αυτά τα χαρτιά σε κάποιον "νομικό σύμβουλο" ή απλά ποτέ το ΔΣ να τα ζήτησε απο την ACN ....  ::   ::  

Χάλια μαύρα ....

----------


## sbolis

> btw να θυμίσω ότι οι εκλογές και ότι γίνεται στον Σύλλογο δεν πρέπει και δεν μπορεί να έχει καμία σχέση με το forum.


Από το πρωί που ξύπνησα ήθελα να γράψω για το "πιο δημοκρατία δεν
γίνεται" αλλά μετά κάθησα και το ξανασκέφτηκα "Γιατί να μπώ στη 
διαδικασία;" Τελικά, πιάστηκα από την παραπάνω φράση.

Αν και δεν είμαι μέλος του συλλόγου σας και δεν παρακολουθώ τα
τεκταινόμενα στην κλειστή ενότητά σας, έχω μείνει με την εντύπωση
(που δύσκολα θα μου βγάλετε από το μυαλό) ότι όλα είναι συνδεδεμένα
μεταξύ τους: η "ενέργια καλής θέλησης" της προσωρινής άρσης του ban 
του Δαμιανού, η "ψηφοφορία-'αποψη-γνωμοδότηση" περί των ομαδικών,
η "ενυπόγραφη κατάθεση των στοιχείων από αρμόδιο νομικό", η διαγραφή
τεχνικών πληροφοριών από την ενότητα Αχ+Βχ για τον κόμβο 2514 και
διάφορα άλλα που συμβαίνουν διάσπαρτα στο forum

Τέλος, επίτρεψτε μου μια ρήση που κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη
ταιριάζει γάντι στην περίπτωση:

"Μ' αυτό το πλευρό να κοιμάστε"

(john70, κάτω τα χέρια από το πληκτρολογιο μέχρι να προλάβω ν' ανασάνω
λίγο)

----------


## xaotikos

sbolis επειδή δεν κατάλαβα εσύ τώρα τα χώνεις στους mods, στον Σύλλογο ή στους mods που τους θεωρείς τσιράκια του Συλλόγου?
Γιατί αναφέρεις θέματα που είναι εντελώς άσχετα μεταξύ τους.

----------


## papashark

> Όσο για τους όρους της ACN .... μακάρι να ήξερα . μπορεί να είναι και αυτά τα χαρτιά σε κάποιον "νομικό σύμβουλο" ή απλά ποτέ το ΔΣ να τα ζήτησε απο την ACN ....   
> 
> Χάλια μαύρα ....


A ρε Γιάννη, δεν θα έρθω για καφέ αύριο, να σου έλεγα γιατί τελικά δεν έχουμε συμβόλαιο, όπως μου το είπαν ο nkladakis & Ifaistos....

Τρελό γέλιο....

----------

